# La bellezza e la superficialità



## passante (26 Agosto 2015)

*La bellezza e la superficialità*

Ogni tanto qualcuno scrive apprezzamenti sull’aspetto fisico della moglie, o della compagna, o dell’amante e SBAM finisce dietro alla lavagna con le orecchie da asino :carneval:

E io non capisco. 

Se trovo qualcuno, come succede, attraente è perché è “bello” (anche se c’è moltissima soggettività in quello che mettiamo dentro a questa parola). Quando qualcuno mi fa capire di essere interessato ne sono lusingato (sì, lo sono) in misura proporzionale a quanto mi piace. Se qualcuno, poi, mi mette pure in difficoltà nel rimanere fedele, vuol proprio dire che mi piace tantissimo. Ma non perché ha studiato filosofia o fisica nucleare, o perché abbiamo un’intesa mentale (che, confesso, sono anni e anni che vedo citare ma ancora non ho capito che cosa sia) più probabilmente perché ha un bel culo . Mani, occhi, sorriso, modo di muoversi, di parlare, di stare, mettiamoci dentro tutto. Ma questo è. 

Ma non è normale? E’ superficiale? E come si fa a non essere superficiali parlando di attrazione fisica? Chiedo senza polemica, perché c’è qualcosa che mi sfugge, ogni volta.


----------



## sienne (26 Agosto 2015)

passante ha detto:


> Ogni tanto qualcuno scrive apprezzamenti sull’aspetto fisico della moglie, o della compagna, o dell’amante e SBAM finisce dietro alla lavagna con le orecchie da asino :carneval:
> 
> E io non capisco.
> 
> ...



Ciao

l'esteriorità ha un suo peso. Sicuramente. Ma ridurre una persona solo al suo aspetto non ci riesco. Sono curiosa di come pensa. Come vede le cose e il mondo. Come mette in rapporto il piccolo con il grande ecc. Se non trovo armonia tra un bel sedere  e per come vede le cose ... nun c'è nulla da fa. La bellezza non c'è più. È complementare. È come un puzzle. Se manca un pezzo, non so che farmene di una mezza cosa ... 



sienne


----------



## Tessa (26 Agosto 2015)

passante ha detto:


> Ogni tanto qualcuno scrive apprezzamenti sull’aspetto fisico della moglie, o della compagna, o dell’amante e SBAM finisce dietro alla lavagna con le orecchie da asino :carneval:
> 
> E io non capisco.
> 
> ...


L'hai scritto anche tu. La bellezza da sola non basta. L'attrazione deriva da tutto un'insieme di cose. 
Mai usata l'espressione: e' bello ma non balla?


----------



## Tessa (26 Agosto 2015)

Sto guardando un film con Charlotte Geinsburg. 
Sul fermo immagine e oggettivamente brutta. Ma appena si muove e recita diventa meravigliosa. Traspare tutta la sua personalita'. 

La Bellucci invece si puo' solo guardare sulle copertine di Vanity Fair. 
E cosi molte top model che hanno tentato la strada del cinema.


----------



## passante (26 Agosto 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> l'esteriorità ha un suo peso. Sicuramente. Ma ridurre una persona solo al suo aspetto non ci riesco. Sono curiosa di come pensa. Come vede le cose e il mondo. Come mette in rapporto il piccolo con il grande ecc. Se non trovo armonia tra un bel sedere  e per come vede le cose ... nun c'è nulla da fa. La bellezza non c'è più. È complementare. È come un puzzle. Se manca un pezzo, non so che farmene di una mezza cosa ...
> 
> ...


ma apprezzare la bellezza di una persona vuol dire, appunto, apprezzarne un aspetto, non assolutizzarlo.  Perché dovrebbe necessariamente voler significare _ridurla_ _solo_ a questo?


----------



## passante (26 Agosto 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Sto guardando un film con Charlotte Geinsburg.
> Sul fermo immagine e oggettivamente brutta. Ma appena si muove e recita diventa meravigliosa. Traspare tutta la sua personalita'.
> 
> La Bellucci invece si puo' solo guardare sulle copertine di Vanity Fair.
> E cosi molte top model che hanno tentato la strada del cinema.



ma allora perché quando qualcuno scrive che sua moglie (amante/compagna) è bella (o figa, o gnocca), gli viene risposto come se necessariamente parlasse di una copertina patinata? perché si da per scontato che la bellezza di cui lui parla non sia la bellezza di tutta la persona che traspare in un corpo, in un'armonia, nei movimenti, nella voce, nel modo di stare di guardare di sorridere e così via?


----------



## Tessa (26 Agosto 2015)

passante ha detto:


> ma allora perché quando qualcuno scrive che sua moglie (amante/compagna) è bella (o figa, o gnocca), gli viene risposto come se necessariamente parlasse di una copertina patinata? perché si da per scontato che la bellezza di cui lui parla non sia la bellezza di tutta la persona che traspare in un corpo, in un'armonia, nei movimenti, nella voce, nel modo di stare di guardare di sorridere e così via?


Mah non lo so. 
Bisognerebbe vedere caso per caso. 
Se ti riferisci a Jim Cain il sottolineare che l'amante era gnocca significava elevare se stesso. 
L'avranno criticato perche' come atteggiamento e' un po' infantile. 
In ogni modo quasi tutti per descrivere una persona che ci piace partiamo sempre dall'aspetto.


----------



## passante (26 Agosto 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Mah non lo so.
> Bisognerebbe vedere caso per caso.
> Se ti riferisci a Jim Cain il sottolineare che l'amante era gnocca significava elevare se stesso.
> L'avranno criticato perche' come atteggiamento e' un po' infantile.
> In ogni modo quasi tutti per descrivere una persona che ci piace partiamo sempre dall'aspetto.


no, no generalizzavo, è una critica ricorrente.


----------



## sienne (26 Agosto 2015)

passante ha detto:


> ma apprezzare la bellezza di una persona vuol dire, appunto, apprezzarne un aspetto, non assolutizzarlo.  Perché dovrebbe necessariamente voler significare _ridurla_ _solo_ a questo?



Ciao

dipende quanto valorizzo e cosa associo alla bellezza. Prestigio? Premio? Successo? Potere? ecc. 
La bellezza capta a livello visivo. Ma se non viene sostenuta da altro, svanisce ... 
salvo, se viene utilizzata come mezzo. E da lì avviene la riduzione, perché il resto diviene secondario. 
Se sottolineo che ho un bel compagno e tralascio il resto, cosa sto dicendo esattamente?


sienne


----------



## sienne (26 Agosto 2015)

passante ha detto:


> ma allora perché quando qualcuno scrive che sua moglie (amante/compagna) è bella (o figa, o gnocca), gli viene risposto come se necessariamente parlasse di una copertina patinata? perché si da per scontato che la bellezza di cui lui parla non sia la bellezza di tutta la persona che traspare in un corpo, in un'armonia, nei movimenti, nella voce, nel modo di stare di guardare di sorridere e così via?



Ciao

dire bella o dire gnocca / figa, non è proprio la stessa cosa. 
Infatti, quando usi i termini gnocca o figa esalti certi aspetti fisici, che non includono il resto. 



sienne


----------



## passante (26 Agosto 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> dipende quanto valorizzo e cosa associo alla bellezza. Prestigio? Premio? Successo? Potere? ecc.
> La bellezza capta a livello visivo. Ma se non viene sostenuta da altro, svanisce ...
> ...


non ho mica capito l'associazione in grassetto...


facciamo l'esempio di una conoscenza occasionale. conosco un uomo e lo trovo bello, attraente. quindi passiamo una notte insieme. sono più superficiale se scrivo che l'ho fatto perché aveva un bel fisico o indossava la camicia D questa è per nicka) che se scrivo che aveva degli occhi splendidi per non parlare dei modi affabili e deve essere una persona tanto intelligente perché mi ci sentivo già mentalmente affine? (scherzo un po'...)

secondo me non si tratta di superficialità vs. profondità. ma di parole con cui si ammanta un'attrazione. o forse no, di diverse cose che fanno scattare l'attrazione in ognuno di noi. no?


----------



## sienne (26 Agosto 2015)

passante ha detto:


> non ho mica capito l'associazione in grassetto...
> 
> 
> facciamo l'esempio di una conoscenza occasionale. conosco un uomo e lo trovo bello, attraente. quindi passiamo una notte insieme. sono più superficiale se scrivo che l'ho fatto perché aveva un bel fisico o indossava la camicia D questa è per nicka) che se scrivo che aveva degli occhi splendidi per non parlare dei modi affabili e deve essere una persona tanto intelligente perché mi ci sentivo già mentalmente affine? (scherzo un po'...)
> ...



Ciao

se lo trovo anche attraente, allora c'è già qualcosa in più del solo essere belli. 
Una persona la inquadri relativemente velocemente. Se qualcosa ti stona, ma te ne freghi perché t'interessa solo di sprofondare le unghie in quel bel sedere, è un conto. Lì lo riduci a oggetto e basta. A me non è mai accaduto, che un aspetto fisico mi abbia preso a tal punto, di tralasciare il resto. C'è sempre stato un insieme di cose, che hanno portato ad un'armonia del momento. Perciò sì, può capitare che conosci una persona e ti unisci a lei. Anche solo per quella sera. Certo. Ma non è solo la bellezza che conduce la musica ... per me. 

PS: esempio, scelgo l'uomo bello, perché mi dà prestigio, o mi dà più valore ecc. 
Non sottovaluterei questo aspetto. Basta pensare quanti saloni di bellezza ci sono. O quante operazioni ecc. vengono fatte. La bellezza viene usata come mezzo ... per ricevere attenzione e riconoscenza. Anche se si viene scelti da uno bello. 


sienne


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Agosto 2015)

passante ha detto:


> Ogni tanto qualcuno scrive apprezzamenti sull’aspetto fisico della moglie, o della compagna, o dell’amante e SBAM finisce dietro alla lavagna con le orecchie da asino :carneval:
> 
> E io non capisco.
> 
> ...


Intesa mentale nel senso di feeling ? Comunque la frase chiave è che il " bello" è soggettivo


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Agosto 2015)

passante ha detto:


> ma apprezzare la bellezza di una persona vuol dire, appunto, apprezzarne un aspetto, non assolutizzarlo.  Perché dovrebbe necessariamente voler significare _ridurla_ _solo_ a questo?


Secondo come se ne parla di quella persona: metti che ci conosciamo ed io parlo di te solo dicendo che sei bello e parlando solo del tuo aspetto fisico mi sembra ovvio che tendo ad apprezzare di te principalmente quell'aspetto e magari mi sfugge molto altro. Questo può essere riduttivo dal mio punto di vista.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Agosto 2015)

Grazie di avere aperto il thread Passante.
In effetti vedo che è difficile fare capire una cosa che a quasi tutte le donne risulta evidente.
Se io dovessi vedere un uomo che mi attrae molto fisicamente, ma davvero e molto solo per l'aspetto fisico (cosa che non mi è mai accaduta) basterebbe che dicesse qualcosa di incongruo e l'attrazione crollerebbe.
Però il fatto che non mi è mai accaduto vuol dire qualcosa, no?
Chiunque nel corso della mia vita che mi ha dato l'impressione di avvicinarsi per mero apprezzamento fisico mi ha molto infastidito ed è stato respinto.
E lo stesso fastidio lo provo se quel tipo di apprezzamento è rivolto ad altre donne.


----------



## passante (27 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Grazie di avere aperto il thread Passante.
> In effetti vedo che è difficile fare capire una cosa che a quasi tutte le donne risulta evidente.
> Se io dovessi vedere un uomo che mi attrae molto fisicamente, ma davvero e molto solo per l'aspetto fisico (cosa che non mi è mai accaduta) basterebbe che dicesse qualcosa di incongruo e l'attrazione crollerebbe.
> Però il fatto che non mi è mai accaduto vuol dire qualcosa, no?
> ...


ma perché? il corpo è una parte di te...


----------



## Brunetta (27 Agosto 2015)

passante ha detto:


> ma perché? il corpo è una parte di te...


Appunto, è una parte.
Anzi diciamo io sono il mio corpo, tutta intera, essere considerata per il solo aspetto mi fa sentire sezionata.


----------



## Nocciola (27 Agosto 2015)

Quoto Brunetta


----------



## passante (27 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Appunto, è una parte.
> Anzi diciamo io sono il mio corpo, tutta intera, essere considerata per il solo aspetto mi fa sentire sezionata.


capisco. però ci vuole una vita per amarsi interi, ammesso che basti.

 e poi l'altra domanda è: ma se un uomo ti apprezzasse e corteggiasse solo per la tua intelligenza, anche questo tipo di sezionamento ti infastidirebbe ugualmente? o è proprio questa cosa dell'aspetto fisico che è consideri (che molte donne considerano) meno importante del resto?


----------



## Brunetta (27 Agosto 2015)

passante ha detto:


> capisco. però ci vuole una vita per amarsi interi, ammesso che basti.
> 
> e poi l'altra domanda è: ma se un uomo ti apprezzasse e corteggiasse solo per la tua intelligenza, anche questo tipo di sezionamento ti infastidirebbe ugualmente? o è proprio questa cosa dell'aspetto fisico che è consideri (che molte donne considerano) meno importante del resto?


Impossibile perché il corpo è tramite.


----------



## passante (27 Agosto 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Intesa mentale nel senso di feeling ?


non ne ho idea  immagino sia una sorta di perversione etero :carneval::carneval:


----------



## passante (27 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Impossibile perché il corpo è tramite.


 questa è ben giocata. ma non sono certo che sia così vero...


----------



## passante (27 Agosto 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto Brunetta


gnegnegne 


:mexican:


----------



## Brunetta (27 Agosto 2015)

passante ha detto:


> questa è ben giocata. ma non sono certo che sia così vero...


Può essere una perversione etero e femminile .
Sì che è vero. 
Sono certa che il mio fascino (quello che c'è) sia mentale ma per trasformare un interesse intellettuale in un interesse che comprende anche il resto è indispensabile passare attraverso il corpo che, di conseguenza, non può essere considerato ripugnante.


----------



## Ecate (27 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Grazie di avere aperto il thread Passante.
> In effetti vedo che è difficile fare capire una cosa che a quasi tutte le donne risulta evidente.
> Se io dovessi vedere un uomo che mi attrae molto fisicamente, ma davvero e molto solo per l'aspetto fisico (cosa che non mi è mai accaduta) basterebbe che dicesse qualcosa di incongruo e l'attrazione crollerebbe.
> Però il fatto che non mi è mai accaduto vuol dire qualcosa, no?
> ...


Ecco, la penso proprio così 

poi, secondo me, dietro la lavagna ci finisce chi parla della bellezza (e della bruttezza) del partner per giustificare o spiegare l'infedeltà ... O per chiedere lumi sul misterioso rompicapo: è bella, perché mai non mi piace come dovrebbe?


----------



## passante (27 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Può essere una perversione etero e femminile .
> Sì che è vero.
> Sono certa che il mio fascino (quello che c'è) sia mentale ma per trasformare un interesse intellettuale in un interesse che comprende anche il resto è indispensabile passare attraverso il corpo che, di conseguenza, non può essere considerato ripugnante.


 e se per ipotesi fosse possibile? magari attraverso un mezzo tipo chat o social che ne so. in una fase iniziale. ti infastidirebbe? forse  no, perché intelligenza, senso dell'umorismo, ecc. sono considerati aspetti più nobili e più vicini al nostro "vero io". 

comunque, devo andare a dormire, se no domani ho le occhiaie e sono brutto


----------



## Ecate (27 Agosto 2015)

passante ha detto:


> capisco. però ci vuole una vita per amarsi interi, ammesso che basti.
> 
> e poi l'altra domanda è: *ma se un uomo ti apprezzasse e corteggiasse solo per la tua intelligenza, anche questo tipo di sezionamento ti infastidirebbe ugualmente? *o è proprio questa cosa dell'aspetto fisico che è consideri (che molte donne considerano) meno importante del resto?


A me inquieterebbe assai ...


----------



## passante (27 Agosto 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> Ecco, la penso proprio così
> 
> poi, secondo me, dietro la lavagna ci finisce chi parla della bellezza (e *della bruttezza) del partner per giustificare o spiegare l'infedeltà *...


va be' questa è una cosa miserrima. 



Ecate ha detto:


> O per chiedere lumi sul misterioso rompicapo: è bella, perché mai non mi piace come dovrebbe?


a cui si aggiunge l'angosciosa questione "oddio sarò gay???" :mexican:


----------



## Spot (27 Agosto 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> A me inquieterebbe assai ...


Inquietantissimo :rotfl:


----------



## Ecate (27 Agosto 2015)

passante ha detto:


> va be' questa è una cosa miserrima.
> 
> 
> 
> a cui si aggiunge l'angosciosa questione "oddio sarò gay???" :mexican:


Tra l'altro a complicare il tutto c'è una diffusa credenza popolare secondo cui ai gay piacciono solo le donne bellissime
ld:
(L'immaginetta nel mio immaginario dovrebbe essere un vecchietto saccente)


----------



## Ecate (27 Agosto 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Inquietantissimo :rotfl:


Eccèrto
O è una legnata poderosa all'autostima
o è qualcuno con delle bizzarrie malsane
in ogni caso vade retro


----------



## passante (27 Agosto 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Inquietantissimo :rotfl:





Ecate ha detto:


> Eccèrto
> O è una legnata poderosa all'autostima
> o è qualcuno con delle bizzarrie malsane
> in ogni caso vade retro


siete delle creti, sallatelo.


----------



## Tessa (27 Agosto 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> A me inquieterebbe assai ...


Ah sei ironica....


----------



## Tessa (27 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Impossibile perché il corpo è tramite.


Se avessi un corteggiatore sul forum, che si sentisse attratto da te proprio per quello che scrivi, non ne saresti lusingata?
Io credo di si. Molto piu' che dal muratore che ti fischia dal ponteggio 'a gnocca!'


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Agosto 2015)

passante ha detto:


> non ne ho idea  *immagino sia una sorta di perversione etero *:carneval::carneval:


:rotfl::rotfl:*Può essere*, capita anche con chi non si tromba, se intendiamo del capirsi al volo anche senza esprimersi vocalmente  Comunque gli esperti in materia sono Cocciante e Mina :carneval:


----------



## passante (27 Agosto 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> Tra l'altro a complicare il tutto c'è una diffusa credenza popolare secondo cui ai gay piacciono solo le donne bellissime
> ld:
> (L'immaginetta nel mio immaginario dovrebbe essere un vecchietto saccente)



veramente? io le preferisco che sappiano giocare a carte, se no non so che farci :carneval: no dai, in questo caso (pensando a me) non saprei dire dove può nascere l'attrazione, ma l'aspetto fisico è piuttosto relativo. 

(l'immagine è giusta)


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Grazie di avere aperto il thread Passante.
> In effetti vedo che è difficile fare capire una cosa che a quasi tutte le donne risulta evidente.
> Se io dovessi vedere un uomo che mi attrae molto fisicamente, ma davvero e molto solo per l'aspetto fisico (cosa che non mi è mai accaduta) basterebbe che dicesse qualcosa di incongruo e l'attrazione crollerebbe.
> Però il fatto che non mi è mai accaduto vuol dire qualcosa, no?
> ...


ecco :up:


----------



## Tessa (27 Agosto 2015)

passante ha detto:


> non ho mica capito l'associazione in grassetto...
> 
> 
> facciamo l'esempio di una conoscenza occasionale. conosco un uomo e lo trovo bello, attraente. quindi passiamo una notte insieme. sono più superficiale se scrivo che l'ho fatto perché aveva un bel fisico o indossava la camicia D questa è per nicka) che se scrivo che aveva degli occhi splendidi per non parlare dei modi affabili e deve essere una persona tanto intelligente perché mi ci sentivo già mentalmente affine? (scherzo un po'...)
> ...


Impossibile che mi capiti di desiderare di passare la notte con uno sconosciuto bellissimo. 
Ancora non mi capacito di avere uno sconosciuto che dorme al mio fianco da 13 anni....


----------



## sienne (27 Agosto 2015)

Ciao

ma alla fine, la bellezza la si può contemplare e compiacersi, ma finisce lì. 
Non c'è interazione con la bellezza. L'interazione avviene con tutto il resto. 
Perciò ci si chiede, uno cosa se ne fa della sola bellezza / apparenza?


sienne


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Agosto 2015)

passante ha detto:


> e se per ipotesi fosse possibile? magari attraverso un mezzo tipo chat o social che ne so. in una fase iniziale. ti infastidirebbe? forse  no, perché intelligenza, senso dell'umorismo, ecc. sono considerati aspetti più nobili e più vicini al nostro "vero io".
> 
> comunque, devo andare a dormire, *se no domani ho le occhiaie e sono brutto *


----------



## Minerva (27 Agosto 2015)

Ma il corpo non è  mai "solo corpo".lo sguardo, le movenze , la voce...Sono gli intermediari della sostanza.


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Agosto 2015)

passante ha detto:


> veramente? io le preferisco che sappiano giocare a carte, se no non so che farci :carneval: no dai, in questo caso (pensando a me) non saprei dire dove può nascere l'attrazione, ma l'aspetto fisico è piuttosto relativo.
> 
> (l'immagine è giusta)


Azz non amo giocare a carte  ... Hai le occhiaie stamattina ?


----------



## Tessa (27 Agosto 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> Ma il corpo non è  mai "solo corpo".lo sguardo, le movenze , la voce...Sono gli intermediari della sostanza.


Pollock?


----------



## Fantastica (27 Agosto 2015)

I maschi sono molto più "fisici" delle femmine, quindi
sono molto attratti dalla bellezza
quindi notano soprattutto la bellezza.

I gay hanno una preferenza sessuale diversa, MA sono maschi a tutti gli effetti, 
quindi, caro passante, tu rispecchi l'orientamento naturale di qualsiasi maschio.

Questa è una risposta estremamente condensata, ma dice tutto quello che c'è da dire sulla questione.
Si tratta di faccende ancestrali.


----------



## Nocciola (27 Agosto 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> I maschi sono molto più "fisici" delle femmine, quindi
> sono molto attratti dalla bellezza
> quindi notano soprattutto la bellezza.
> 
> ...


Ho conosciuto uomini a cui gli ippopotami piacciono, si vede che sono stata fortunata


----------



## zanna (27 Agosto 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ho conosciuto uomini a cui gli ippopotami piacciono, si vede che sono stata fortunata


Ancora??


----------



## Minerva (27 Agosto 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Pollock?


Sì. Però  poi cambio e passo al tacchinock


----------



## oscuro (27 Agosto 2015)

*Si*

I maschi in linea generale sono basici e fisici.Gli uomini sono attratti da ben altro....In questo mi sento molto gay.
Non che non guardo una bella donna,ma deve colpirmi un particolare,anche il modo di camminare.....


----------



## Tessa (27 Agosto 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> Sì. Però  poi cambio e passo al tacchinock


----------



## Minerva (27 Agosto 2015)

Non mi sono mai offesa per essere stata approcciAta per come ero fisicamente perché  mi  pare del tutto normale


----------



## Nocciola (27 Agosto 2015)

zanna ha detto:


> Ancora??


Siiiii:carneval:


----------



## Nocciola (27 Agosto 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> *I maschi* in linea generale sono basici e fisici.*Gli uomini* sono attratti da ben altro....In questo mi sento molto gay.
> Non che non guardo una bella donna,ma deve colpirmi un particolare,anche il modo di camminare.....



Il problema è che qualcuno non conosce la differenza e generalizza


----------



## Ecate (27 Agosto 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> Non mi sono mai offesa per essere stata approcciAta per come ero fisicamente perché  mi  pare del tutto normale


Neanche io.
Penso che quello che viene ritenuto poco seducente sia un approccio che faccia capire che ciò che interessa è solo il lato fisico. 
Galanterie, gentilezze ma nessun interesse a conoscere chi hai davanti.
Questo, più che offendere, smonta.
C'è di peggio, comunque.
Come il corteggiatore che rapito dal suo sogno d'amore ti racconta come sei - e come dovresti essere, tra le righe. E non ne azzecca una.


----------



## free (27 Agosto 2015)

passante ha detto:


> Ogni tanto qualcuno scrive apprezzamenti sull’aspetto fisico della moglie, o della compagna, o dell’amante e SBAM finisce dietro alla lavagna con le orecchie da asino :carneval:
> 
> E io non capisco.
> 
> ...


secondo me è normalissimo
in fondo è lo stesso motivo per cui la mattina NON usciamo agghindati con un sacco di juta, e notiamo che anche gli altri non lo fanno!


----------



## oscuro (27 Agosto 2015)

*SI*



farfalla ha detto:


> Il problema è che qualcuno non conosce la differenza e generalizza


Ci sono pochi uomini in giro.Per quello che riguarda me,non voglio essere neanche catalogato come uomo.Perchè trovo sia motlo riduttivo per la mia persona.


----------



## Spot (27 Agosto 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Il problema è che qualcuno non conosce la differenza e generalizza


Qual'è la differenza?


----------



## oscuro (27 Agosto 2015)

*Si*



SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Qual'è la differenza?


La stessa differenza che passa fra una femmina e una donna...


----------



## Spot (27 Agosto 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> La stessa differenza che passa fra una femmina e una donna...


Ok... cioè?


----------



## geko (27 Agosto 2015)

passante ha detto:


> *perché c’è qualcosa che mi sfugge, ogni volta.*



Che nulla rende ciechi più dell'ipocrisia, ad esempio?


----------



## sienne (27 Agosto 2015)

free ha detto:


> secondo me è normalissimo
> in fondo è lo stesso motivo per cui la mattina NON usciamo agghindati con un sacco di juta, e notiamo che anche gli altri non lo fanno!



Ciao

questo però è avere cura di sé. Che scinde dal fatto se si è belli o meno. 


sienne


----------



## JON (27 Agosto 2015)

passante ha detto:


> Ogni tanto qualcuno scrive apprezzamenti sull’aspetto fisico della moglie, o della compagna, o dell’amante e SBAM finisce dietro alla lavagna con le orecchie da asino :carneval:
> 
> E io non capisco.
> 
> ...


E' normalissimo, almeno per me, che considero il lato fisico e i modi il fattore scatenante dell'attrazione. Subito dopo l'attrazione fisica, subentra la compatibilità intellettuale, che non significa espressamente interagire con qualcuno che abbia le tue medesime visioni, ma interfacciarsi con l'altro e avere la possibilità di incastrare le proprie opinioni con altre compatibili seppur diverse.

Significa che per me l'attrazione fisica conta in maniera determinante, è il primo passo. Ma se poi non si manifesta la seconda condizione la bellezza resta confinata ad una sterile osservazione.


----------



## oscuro (27 Agosto 2015)

*SI*



SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Ok... cioè?


Il maschio è ostaggio del suo pisello.
L'uomo decide cosa fare con la testa e poi con il pisello.


----------



## free (27 Agosto 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> questo però è avere cura di sé. Che scinde dal fatto se si è belli o meno.
> 
> ...


ma lo si fa e lo si nota negli altri, come la bellezza
si è superficiali a curarsi e a notarlo negli altri? secondo me no, è normale


----------



## Nocciola (27 Agosto 2015)

free ha detto:


> ma lo si fa e lo si nota negli altri, come la bellezza
> si è superficiali a curarsi e a notarlo negli altri? secondo me no, è normale


Siamo partiti da un uomo che come prima descrizione dell'amante è: è gnocca!
Ora, quando penso a una persona, o la devo descrivere, soprattutto se per me conta qualcosa, non parto certo dall'aspetto fisico.
Vale per amante, marito, amico.
PEr me questo è superficiale, perchè vuol dire che la prima caratteristica che ti viene in mente è che è gnocca.


----------



## sienne (27 Agosto 2015)

free ha detto:


> ma lo si fa e lo si nota negli altri, come la bellezza
> si è superficiali a curarsi e a notarlo negli altri? secondo me no, è normale



Ciao

si, per me è anche un fattore normale. Ci mancherebbe. 
Ma la cura di se stessi non è la stessa cosa come avere ricevuto il regalo della bellezza e valutare la persona secondo questo dono della natura. Sono due cose ben distinte, secondo me. E per me si è superficiali, se alla bellezza vengono attribuiti un non so che di valori che sopravvengono al resto. 


sienne


----------



## Spot (27 Agosto 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Il maschio è ostaggio del suo pisello.
> L'uomo decide cosa fare con la testa e poi con il pisello.


Quindi io (io generico) mi faccio guidare più dalle mie pulsioni sono meno donna?

E' giusto per capire cosa si nasconde dietro le parole. Sono distinzioni che ho sentito fare spesso e per molti sembra che siano importanti. Mi avete fatto salire la curiosità.


----------



## sienne (27 Agosto 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Siamo partiti da un uomo che come prima descrizione dell'amante è: è gnocca!
> Ora, quando penso a una persona, o la devo descrivere, soprattutto se per me conta qualcosa, non parto certo dall'aspetto fisico.
> Vale per amante, marito, amico.
> PEr me questo è superficiale, perchè vuol dire che la prima caratteristica che ti viene in mente è che è gnocca.



Ciao

a me sveglia spesso l'impressione quando si descrive una persona solo per gnocca, che si allude ad una certa elite di persone, dove non tutti possono attingere. Se no, che senso ha rimarcare la bellezza di una persona?


sienne


----------



## Minerva (27 Agosto 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Siamo partiti da un uomo che come prima descrizione dell'amante è: è gnocca!
> PEr me questo è superficiale, perchè vuol dire che la prima caratteristica che ti viene in mente è che è gnocca.


ma un'amante se non è gnocca nel senso sensuale del termine cosa ci sta a fare?


----------



## free (27 Agosto 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> si, per me è anche un fattore normale. Ci mancherebbe.
> Ma la cura di se stessi non è la stessa cosa come avere ricevuto il regalo della bellezza e valutare la persona secondo questo dono della natura. Sono due cose ben distinte, secondo me. E per me si è superficiali, se alla bellezza vengono attribuiti un non so che di valori che sopravvengono al resto.
> ...


ma la bellezza, che tra l'altro è molto soggettiva, secondo me è per forza superficiale poichè è il primo impatto visivo che viene percepito, e non vedo come si possa uscire da questa superficialità
in seguito viene tutto il resto


----------



## oscuro (27 Agosto 2015)

*Ma*



SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Quindi io (io generico) mi faccio guidare più dalle mie pulsioni sono meno donna?
> 
> E' giusto per capire cosa si nasconde dietro le parole. Sono distinzioni che ho sentito fare spesso e per molti sembra che siano importanti. Mi avete fatto salire la curiosità.


Farsi guidare dalle proprie pulsioni per me significa essere ostaggio dei propri bassi istinti.
Poteva andar bene a 17 anni,non va bene dopo.
Un uomo ti scopa prima con il cervello,poi con il resto,un uomo ti legge nello sguardo,poi ti guarda pure il culo.
Un maschio ti guarda il culo e non sa neanche di che colore sono i tuoi occhi.Sono esaustivo?


----------



## free (27 Agosto 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma un'amante se non è gnocca nel senso sensuale del termine cosa ci sta a fare?


infatti ieri l'ho chiesto anch'io
secondo me un amante "deve" piacere un sacco, altrimenti che senso avrebbe?


----------



## Nocciola (27 Agosto 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> a me sveglia spesso l'impressione quando si descrive una persona solo per gnocca, che si allude ad un*a certa elite di persone, dove non tutti possono attingere.* Se no, che senso ha rimarcare la bellezza di una persona?
> 
> ...


anche a me da questa sensazione


----------



## sienne (27 Agosto 2015)

free ha detto:


> ma la bellezza, che tra l'altro è molto soggettiva, secondo me è per forza superficiale poichè è il primo impatto visivo che viene percepito, e non vedo come si possa uscire da questa superficialità
> in seguito viene tutto il resto



Ciao

infatti. Quello che mi spaventa di questo trend è, che molti giovani non vedono l'ora per arrivare ai diciotto anni per rifarsi il naso, il seno, le guance ecc. e questo ti porta a pensare che questa superficialità ha un certo peso nella valutazione e accettazione di una persona. Siamo così crudeli, che chi non è conforme ad un certo simbolo di bellezza lo escludiamo a prescindere da tutto?


sienne


----------



## Nocciola (27 Agosto 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma un'amante se non è gnocca nel senso sensuale del termine cosa ci sta a fare?


Gnocca sta per figa. Figa=aspetto fisico.
Sensuale è un'altra cosa.
Posso non essere figa ma essere sensuale
Se poi tu stai con un amante solo perchè è figo è una scelta tua


----------



## Nocciola (27 Agosto 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Farsi guidare dalle proprie pulsioni per me significa essere ostaggi dei propri bassi istinti.
> Poteva andar bene a 17 anni,non va bene dopo.
> Un uomo ti scopa prima con il cervello,poi con il resto,un uomo ti legge nello sguardo,poi ti guarda pure il culo.
> Un machio ti guarda il culo e non sa neanche dic he colore sono i tuoi occhi.Sono esaustivo?


:up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up:
i verdi sono esauriti


----------



## Nocciola (27 Agosto 2015)

free ha detto:


> infatti ieri l'ho chiesto anch'io
> secondo me un amante "deve" piacere un sacco, altrimenti che senso avrebbe?


Ma può piacerti un sacco anche se non è figo. Anche se è brutto. 
Ma cosa è difficile da capire?


----------



## oscuro (27 Agosto 2015)

*Si*



farfalla ha detto:


> :up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up:
> i verdi sono esauriti


Quindi?passiamo ad altro.....


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Agosto 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> Neanche io.
> Penso che quello che viene ritenuto poco seducente sia un approccio che faccia capire che ciò che interessa è solo il lato fisico.
> Galanterie, gentilezze ma nessun interesse a conoscere chi hai davanti.
> Questo, più che offendere, smonta.
> ...


 Terribile


----------



## Black&Blu (27 Agosto 2015)

Spoiler


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Agosto 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> si, per me è anche un fattore normale. Ci mancherebbe.
> Ma la cura di se stessi non è la stessa cosa come avere ricevuto il regalo della bellezza e valutare la persona secondo questo dono della natura. Sono due cose ben distinte, secondo me. E per me si è superficiali, se alla bellezza vengono attribuiti un non so che di valori che sopravvengono al resto.
> ...


:up:


----------



## Nocciola (27 Agosto 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Quindi?passiamo ad altro.....


ok


----------



## free (27 Agosto 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> infatti. Quello che mi spaventa di questo trend è, che molti giovani non vedono l'ora per arrivare ai diciotto anni per rifarsi il naso, il seno, le guance ecc. e questo ti porta a pensare che questa superficialità ha un certo peso nella valutazione e accettazione di una persona. Siamo così crudeli, che chi non è conforme ad un certo simbolo di bellezza lo escludiamo a prescindere da tutto?
> 
> ...


secondo me la bellezza è armonia, ed è questo il motivo per cui viene percepita allo stesso modo da molti, nel senso che se una persona ha un aspetto armonioso, può anche avere dei difetti, ma essere bella lo stesso
detto questo, la cura del proprio corpo, se si desidera fare (e come dicevo molti lo desiderano, anche solo nel vestirsi e pettinarsi) dovrebbe tendere ad armonizzare, non a conformare


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Agosto 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> a me sveglia spesso l'impressione quando si descrive una persona solo per gnocca, che si allude ad una certa elite di persone, dove non tutti possono attingere. Se no, che senso ha rimarcare la bellezza di una persona?
> 
> ...


Ma di solito viene utilizzata per autocompiacimento, secondo me. Chi lo indica vuole attirare l'attenzione su di se per far capire che attrae donne procacemente belle.


----------



## oscuro (27 Agosto 2015)

*Ok*



Black&Blu ha detto:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 10654


bella donna,un bel taglio di occhi....


----------



## free (27 Agosto 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> *Ma può piacerti un sacco anche se non è figo. Anche se è brutto. *
> Ma cosa è difficile da capire?


certo, perchè può piacere un sacco solo a me
ma non toglie o aggiunge nulla al tradimento, secondo me


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Agosto 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma un'amante se non è gnocca nel senso sensuale del termine cosa ci sta a fare?


Ma speriamo sia sensuale e interessante in toto. Min ti stai mascolinizzando ?


----------



## Minerva (27 Agosto 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Gnocca sta per figa. Figa=aspetto fisico.
> Sensuale è un'altra cosa.
> Posso non essere figa ma essere sensuale
> *Se poi tu stai con un amante solo perchè è figo è una scelta tua*


indubbiamente.

però io non ho amanti perchè l'uomo mio mi basta , dovessi provare interessi così profondi lo lascerei


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Agosto 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> bella donna,un bel taglio di occhi....


Buongiorno


----------



## sienne (27 Agosto 2015)

free ha detto:


> secondo me la bellezza è armonia, ed è questo il motivo per cui viene percepita allo stesso modo da molti, nel senso che se una persona ha un aspetto armonioso, può anche avere dei difetti, ma essere bella lo stesso
> detto questo, la cura del proprio corpo, se si desidera fare (e come dicevo molti lo desiderano, anche solo nel vestirsi e pettinarsi) dovrebbe tendere ad armonizzare, non a conformare



Ciao

Ecco. Infatti. A me spesso sembra, che si faccia tanta confusione tra l'armonia e tra la ricerca di omologarsi a un insieme di simboli di bellezza. Sono due aspetti molto diversi. Anche per chi guarda. Dipende cosa si guarda. 


sienne


----------



## Nocciola (27 Agosto 2015)

free ha detto:


> certo, perchè può piacere un sacco solo a me
> *ma non toglie o aggiunge nulla al tradimento, secondo me*


Ancoraaaa
Ma chi cazzo ha detto che toglie o aggiunge qualcosa al tradimento?
A te e a me può piacere anche Pippo Franco. Ma non lo descrivi come un gran figo soprattutto perchè è ovvio che non lo sia
Davvero probabilmente non mi spiego ma mi sembri l'unica che non ha capito cosa intendo


----------



## sienne (27 Agosto 2015)

free ha detto:


> certo, perchè può piacere un sacco solo a me
> ma non toglie o aggiunge nulla al tradimento, secondo me



Ciao

cambia l'approccio all'altro sesso e di conseguenza di come decodifichi il mondo. 
Se per te è importante un seno prosperoso e certe linee ... rimani molto su una superficie di facciata, 
che serve più a nutrire un tuo ego che altro. Se invece quello che ti attrae è un modo di porsi verso il mondo, 
la divisione si trova su un altro piano, avviene uno scambio ... che è di per sé molto diverso. 
Anche se alla fine si tromba e basta. 


sienne


----------



## Nocciola (27 Agosto 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> cambia l'approccio all'altro sesso e di conseguenza di come decodifichi il mondo.
> Se per te è importante un seno prosperoso e certe linee ... rimani molto su una superficie di facciata,
> ...


Meno male che c'è chi si spiega meglio di me


----------



## oscuro (27 Agosto 2015)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Buongiorno


Mi hai lasciato pure tu....


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Agosto 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi hai lasciato pure tu....


Come ti ho lasciato ? Quando ? Dove? Ti sbagli. :kiss:


----------



## Tessa (27 Agosto 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma un'amante se non è gnocca nel senso sensuale del termine cosa ci sta a fare?


Ho amiche amanti che non sono gnocche, ne' sensuali. 
Hanno una grande propensione al dialogo e soprattutto all'ascolto.


----------



## sienne (27 Agosto 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Meno male che c'è chi si spiega meglio di me



Ciao

in una cosa però ho sbagliato. Si tromba differentemente a secondo di cosa ci attrae. 
Se si tratta della bella del villaggio, conta più che te la sei fatta, anche se rimaneva in posizione di stella marina. Mentre se ricerchi uno scambio, ciò avviene anche tra le lenzuola. L'approccio definisce tutto fino alla fine. 


sienne


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Agosto 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> cambia l'approccio all'altro sesso e di conseguenza di come decodifichi il mondo.
> Se per te è importante un seno prosperoso e certe linee ... rimani molto su una superficie di facciata,
> ...


Ecco, si mi piace come spiegazione in generale.


----------



## oscuro (27 Agosto 2015)

*SI*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Come ti ho lasciato ? Quando ? Dove? Ti sbagli. :kiss:


Non ti vedo più...


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Agosto 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non ti vedo più...


Ieri ero impegnatissima, oggi ci sono  invece di BAnsheee nessuna notizia ? si starà divertendo un sacco


----------



## Minerva (27 Agosto 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Ho amiche amanti che non sono gnocche, ne' sensuali.
> Hanno una grande propensione al dialogo e soprattutto all'ascolto.


ascoltano solo l'amante o anche il marito?


----------



## Nocciola (27 Agosto 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> in una cosa però ho sbagliato. Si tromba differentemente a secondo di cosa ci attrae.
> Se si tratta della bella del villaggio, conta più che te la sei fatta, anche se rimaneva in posizione di stella marina. Mentre se ricerchi uno scambio, ciò avviene anche tra le lenzuola. L'approccio definisce tutto fino alla fine.
> ...



Che faccio riquoto?


----------



## Nocciola (27 Agosto 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non ti vedo più...


va bè ma c'è la tua amante.....


----------



## Spot (27 Agosto 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Quindi?passiamo ad altro.....


Ahahahahah ma non ti arrabbia' 
Anzi, grazie della spiegazione.


----------



## Nocciola (27 Agosto 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> ascoltano solo l'amante o anche il marito?


Una cosa esclude l'altra?


----------



## oscuro (27 Agosto 2015)

*Si*



farfalla ha detto:


> va bè ma c'è la tua amante.....


Sono un uomo fortunato.


----------



## oscuro (27 Agosto 2015)

*Io*



SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Ahahahahah ma non ti arrabbia'
> Anzi, grazie della spiegazione.


Io non mi arrabbio mai.Solo per cose serie e fuori di qui.:up:


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Agosto 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> va bè ma c'è la tua amante.....


 Appunto, nemmeno si dovrebbe lamentare


----------



## sienne (27 Agosto 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> ascoltano solo l'amante o anche il marito?



Ciao

una chiacchierona sono qui. Ma ciò che ho molto sviluppato è proprio l'ascolto vero l'altro. 
Il mio ex-compagno mi disse, tra tante cose, che eravamo entrati un un loop. Che conoscendomi, sapeva già cosa rispondevo ... e voleva sentire un'altra campana. Spezzare certi muri di argomenti ... 


sienne


----------



## Spot (27 Agosto 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io non mi arrabbio mai.Solo per cose serie e fuori di qui.:up:


Claro


----------



## Minerva (27 Agosto 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Una cosa esclude l'altra?


beh, poverine.invece di evadere  dalla routine pure le solfe degli amanti 
che vita grama


----------



## Spot (27 Agosto 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> beh, poverine.invece di evadere  dalla routine pure le solfe degli amanti
> che vita grama


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## free (27 Agosto 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> cambia l'approccio all'altro sesso e di conseguenza di come decodifichi il mondo.
> Se per te è importante un seno prosperoso e certe linee ...* rimani molto su una superficie di facciata, *
> ...


ecco appunto
quello che volevo dire è che secondo me se un traditore è attratto in modo superficiale, ciò non vuol dire che sia SEMPRE una persona superficiale, poichè di tradimento si tratta, e il tradimento può avvenire dopo brevi incontri basati sul fascino del momento
tu invece sembri riferirti ad una visione della vita generale, ma è tutto un altro discorso, secondo me


----------



## Nocciola (27 Agosto 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> beh, poverine.invece di evadere  dalla routine pure le solfe degli amanti
> che vita grama


colgo l'ironia ma ti rispondo lo stesso seriamente
Considero un amante una persona, motivo in più se gli voglio bene. Quindi come sono sempre disponibile ad ascoltare persone che per me sono importanti non capisco perchè non dovrei esserlo con un amante
Questo in alcun modo intacca la mia capacità e voglia di ascoltare mio marito, che resta primaria al resto.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Agosto 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Se avessi un corteggiatore sul forum, che si sentisse attratto da te proprio per quello che scrivi, non ne saresti lusingata?
> Io credo di si. Molto piu' che dal muratore che ti fischia dal ponteggio 'a gnocca!'



Certo. Ma poi per concretizzare si passa dal corpo. Si può fare il percorso inverso. Ma è insopportabile che si resti solo corpi.


----------



## Minerva (27 Agosto 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> colgo l'ironia ma ti rispondo lo stesso seriamente
> Considero un amante una persona, motivo in più se gli voglio bene. Quindi come sono sempre disponibile ad ascoltare persone che per me sono importanti non capisco perchè non dovrei esserlo con un amante
> Questo in alcun modo intacca la mia capacità e voglia di ascoltare mio marito, che resta primaria al resto.


faccio ironia perché è un argomento che mi trova impreparata e ottusa.
proprio non comprendo come si possa amare e ingannare la persona con la quale si vive e si progetta la vita.
 è un limite che si può superare solo provando, spero e credo di no ma non si può mai sapere.


----------



## Tessa (27 Agosto 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> ascoltano solo l'amante o anche il marito?


Non sono sposate.


----------



## Minerva (27 Agosto 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Non sono sposate.


di male in peggio.potrebbero stare con uomini liberi e spensierati e si trovano a fare sedute psicanalitiche a quielli delle altre.
almeno le amanti classiche si prendono la parte più ludica


----------



## Tessa (27 Agosto 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> colgo l'ironia ma ti rispondo lo stesso seriamente
> Considero un amante una persona, motivo in più se gli voglio bene. Quindi come sono sempre disponibile ad ascoltare persone che per me sono importanti non capisco perchè non dovrei esserlo con un amante
> Questo in alcun modo intacca la mia capacità e voglia di ascoltare mio marito, che resta primaria al resto.


Credo invece che tenere in piedi due relazioni parallele tolga molto da una parte e dall'altra anche quando si e' come te convinti che no.


----------



## Black&Blu (27 Agosto 2015)

Edit: Ops.


----------



## Tessa (27 Agosto 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> di male in peggio.potrebbero stare con uomini liberi e spensierati e si trovano a fare sedute psicanalitiche a quielli delle altre.
> almeno le amanti classiche si prendono la parte più ludica


Uomini liberi e spensierati e con la voglia di costruire una relazione passati i 40 cercasi..........


----------



## Black&Blu (27 Agosto 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> bella donna,un bel taglio di occhi....


La russia dà sempre grandi soddisfazioni! Concordo con te. Ha davvero due occhi stupendi 



Spoiler


----------



## oscuro (27 Agosto 2015)

*Si*



Black&Blu ha detto:


> La russia dà sempre grandi soddisfazioni! Concordo con te. Ha davvero due occhi stupendi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non amo seni sproporzionati.


----------



## free (27 Agosto 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non amo seni sproporzionati.



come sei superficiale


----------



## Black&Blu (27 Agosto 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non amo seni sproporzionati.


Sai che penso che siano naturali (forse mi sbaglio) ? Quindi c'ha poco da fare la piccola Vera 

P.S: Io l'amo. Venderei i reni per lei ahah


----------



## oscuro (27 Agosto 2015)

*Si*



free ha detto:


> come sei superficiale


Mi piacerebbe esserlo,avrei una vita migliore,meno tormenti,meno sofferenze......


----------



## Tessa (27 Agosto 2015)

Black&Blu ha detto:


> Sai che penso che siano naturali (forse mi sbaglio) ? Quindi c'ha poco da fare la piccola Vera
> 
> P.S: Io l'amo. Venderei i reni per lei ahah


Ma chi e'?


----------



## Tessa (27 Agosto 2015)

E che si coprisse quelle tette! Che tanto e' bella lo stesso. 
Una che si fa i selfie cosi' non la vorrei mai. 
Anche se si dichiara laureata alla Normale di Pisa!


----------



## Black&Blu (27 Agosto 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Ma chi e'?


Vera Eremeychuk modella Russa.


----------



## free (27 Agosto 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi piacerebbe esserlo,avrei una vita migliore,meno tormenti,meno sofferenze......


è la vita del traditore superficiale, prima di essere beccato


----------



## oscuro (27 Agosto 2015)

*SI*



free ha detto:


> è la vita del traditore superficiale, prima di essere beccato


Ecco,la vita del traditore profondo è una merda,mi sono pure autodenunciato.:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (27 Agosto 2015)

Tra le mie amiche è noto il mio meccanico perché è un vero gnocco.
Si sprecano le battute di auto:mexican:sabotaggio quando sono costretta a ricorrere al suo lavoro.
Gli occhi li abbiamo tutti e se si vede una persona bella la si nota.
A parte le consuetudini regionali per cui a me suona male gnocca, la questione non è descrivere una persona e dire che è attraente, ci mancherebbe, anche descrivendo me stessa lo posso fare. 
La questione è descrivere una persona con la quale si è in relazione come amante o come, peggio ancora, moglie solo come corpo.
Ricordo di aver raccontato di essere stata tradita anche quando ero davvero gnocca (se serve per capire) ma era perché per il resto ero consapevole di essere tuttora interessante, intelligente sensuale e quindi evidenziavo che non c'era neppure quella motivazione che partisse da me  ma che era solo un problema suo, visto che l'amante in questione non era né bella né intelligente.
Questo per dire che l'aspetto fisico rientra tra gli altri nella descrizione di una persona, ma non può costituire l'unico parametro.

Certamente se si parla di storie da una botta e via accadrà. Sono cose che non capisco.


----------



## Black&Blu (27 Agosto 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> E che si coprisse quelle tette! Che tanto e' bella lo stesso.
> Una che si fa i selfie cosi' non la vorrei mai.
> Anche se si dichiara laureata alla Normale di Pisa!


Credo che queste modelle si facciano le foto cosi per i like su instagram, il che è una cosa molto triste. Però sticazzi è fantastica. Almeno lei non si è fatta hackerare l'i-cloud pieno di selfie porno come ha fatto la sua collega CESSISSIMA Emily Ratajkowski


----------



## free (27 Agosto 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ecco,la vita del traditore profondo è una merda,mi sono pure autodenunciato.:rotfl::rotfl:


però se ti beccano, ti sei già portato avanti
non c'è paragone


----------



## epitaph (27 Agosto 2015)

free ha detto:


> ma *la bellezza, che tra l'altro è molto soggettiva*, secondo me è per forza superficiale poichè è il primo impatto visivo che viene percepito, e non vedo come si possa uscire da questa superficialità
> in seguito viene tutto il resto


no, è il contrario.
La bellezza per esser riconosciuta tale, necessita di regole stabilite e condivise, direi, universalmente riconosciute. Queste regole sono mutevoli (nel tempo, ad esempio) e di conseguenza ciò che è considerato bello oggi (o qui) non lo è più domani (o là).

Credo si sia fatta un po' di confusione in questa discussione tra bellezza, attrazione fisica e seduzione (queste due invece più soggettive, anche se comunemente, ma non necessariamente, conseguenti alla prima).


----------



## free (27 Agosto 2015)

epitaph ha detto:


> no, è il contrario.
> La bellezza per esser riconosciuta tale, necessita di regole stabilite e condivise, direi, universalmente riconosciute. Queste regole sono mutevoli (nel tempo, ad esempio) e di conseguenza ciò che è considerato bello oggi (o qui) non lo è più domani (o là).
> 
> Credo si sia fatta un po' di confusione in questa discussione tra bellezza, attrazione fisica e seduzione (queste due invece più soggettive, anche se comunemente, ma non necessariamente, conseguenti alla prima).


poi ho scritto che secondo me la bellezza percepita da molti è l'armonia


----------



## oscuro (27 Agosto 2015)

*Si*



free ha detto:


> però se ti beccano, ti sei già portato avanti
> non c'è paragone


Si..io mi sono portato molto avanti...ho chuiso la storia,e quando la mia amante ha capito che non avevo intenzioni serie è rimasta con il suo uomo...son rimasto solo come uno stronzo....:rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (27 Agosto 2015)

free ha detto:


> però se ti beccano, ti sei già portato avanti
> non c'è paragone


ok
Mi è chiaro che ti stai divertendo
Evito di rispondere seriamente da ora in poi. 
Che palle


----------



## sienne (27 Agosto 2015)

free ha detto:


> poi ho scritto che secondo me la bellezza percepita da molti è l'armonia



Ciao

su questo non sono tanto sicura. Visto il grande trend, di interventi sull'aspetto. 


sienne


----------



## free (27 Agosto 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> ok
> Mi è chiaro che ti stai divertendo
> Evito di rispondere seriamente da ora in poi.
> Che palle


?????

non so se hai notato, sono arrivate le russe
e te la pigli con me?


----------



## free (27 Agosto 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> su questo non sono tanto sicura. Visto il grande trend, di interventi sull'aspetto.
> 
> ...


non ho capito...


----------



## Nocciola (27 Agosto 2015)

free ha detto:


> ?????
> 
> non so se hai notato, sono arrivate le russe
> e te la pigli con me?


Non me la prendo con te
Ma se ti spiego da ieri cosa intendo e tu continui a fare battute su cosa sia meno grave ecc ecc i casi sono due: o mi pigli per il culo, o provochi per il gusto di sfinire la gente
E dato che come ti ho già detto più volte non ho mai pensato che tu fossi stupida ma tutto il contrario questo tuo atteggiamento a volte mi infastidisce. Ovviamente è un problem mio.


----------



## oscuro (27 Agosto 2015)

*Si*



farfalla ha detto:


> Non me la prendo con te
> Ma se ti spiego da ieri cosa intendo e tu continui a fare battute su cosa sia meno grave ecc ecc i casi sono due: o mi pigli per il culo, o provochi per il gusto di sfinire la gente
> E dato che come ti ho già detto più volte non ho mai pensato che tu fossi stupida ma tutto il contrario questo tuo atteggiamento a volte mi infastidisce. Ovviamente è un problem mio.


A me eccita molto vedere due donne che litigano.Hanno proprio una caratura diversa da due uomini che litigano....!:rotfl:


----------



## sienne (27 Agosto 2015)

free ha detto:


> non ho capito...



Ciao

non credo, che i più percepiscono o ricercano la bellezza nell'armonia. 
La ricerca è più indirizzata verso il manichino di turno ... detto in modo estremo. 


sienne


----------



## Nocciola (27 Agosto 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non credo, che i più percepiscono o ricercano la bellezza nell'armonia.
> La ricerca è più indirizzata verso il manichino di turno ... detto in modo estremo.
> ...


ma soprattutto se ricerchi o apprezzi l'armonia, la sensualità, il muoversi ecc ecc non definisci gnocca una donna ma usi aggettivi molto diversi.


----------



## sienne (27 Agosto 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> ma soprattutto se ricerchi o apprezzi l'armonia, la sensualità, il muoversi ecc ecc non definisci gnocca una donna ma usi aggettivi molto diversi.



Ciao

:rotfl: ... e direi proprio. 
Gnocca, originariamente si riferisce alla vulva / vagina ... 
che io sappia è rimasto il significato dell'aspetto fisico come un bel simbolo erotico ... 


sienne


----------



## Brunetta (27 Agosto 2015)

Oltre il già detto voglio ribadire, perché anche questo è già stato detto, che il gnocca corrisponde a una medaglia tra maschi.
Tra i maschi c'è una competizione latente, mica tanto, sulla loro potenza sessuale e definire una donna gnocca è funzionale a questo.
Ovvero: se mi sono fatto una che si farebbero tutti vuole dire che sono un maschione.
Uno così non lo metti dietro la lavagna, anche perché ormai sono tutte a muro, ma lo butti fuori.


----------



## Nocciola (27 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Oltre il già detto voglio ribadire, perché anche questo è già stato detto, che il gnocca corrisponde a una medaglia tra maschi.
> Tra i maschi c'è una competizione latente, mica tanto, sulla loro potenza sessuale e definire una donna gnocca è funzionale a questo.
> Ovvero: se mi sono fatto una che si farebbero tutti vuole dire che sono un maschione.
> Uno così non lo metti dietro la lavagna, anche perché ormai sono tutte a muro, ma lo butti fuori.


:up::up:


----------



## oscuro (27 Agosto 2015)

*Ma*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Oltre il già detto voglio ribadire, perché anche questo è già stato detto, che il gnocca corrisponde a una medaglia tra maschi.
> Tra i maschi c'è una competizione latente, mica tanto, sulla loro potenza sessuale e definire una donna gnocca è funzionale a questo.
> Ovvero: se mi sono fatto una che si farebbero tutti vuole dire che sono un maschione.
> Uno così non lo metti dietro la lavagna, anche perché ormai sono tutte a muro, ma lo butti fuori.


E così so tutti bravi.Io invece il contrario.Io sono un maschione perchè mi son fatto un cesso da paura,73 anni,portati male,e mi è rimasta pure la dentiera attaccata al pisello...così sei un maschione..!:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lunaiena (27 Agosto 2015)

free ha detto:


> secondo me è normalissimo
> in fondo è lo stesso motivo per cui la mattina NON usciamo agghindati con un sacco di juta, e notiamo che anche gli altri non lo fanno!



Io io comunque faccio la mia bella figura anche in con un sacco juta...


----------



## lunaiena (27 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Oltre il già detto voglio ribadire, perché anche questo è già stato detto, che il gnocca corrisponde a una medaglia tra maschi.
> Tra i maschi c'è una competizione latente, mica tanto, sulla loro potenza sessuale e definire una donna gnocca è funzionale a questo.
> Ovvero: se mi sono fatto una che si farebbero tutti vuole dire che sono un maschione.
> Uno così non lo metti dietro la lavagna, anche perché ormai sono tutte a muro, ma lo butti fuori.


perdona ma questo è lo stesso discorso che ha fatto Dolore...
ed è stato messo al muro ...poi bhó eh!
facciamo tutti dei versi ...
siamo una grande tribù ...


----------



## Brunetta (27 Agosto 2015)

lunaiena ha detto:


> perdona ma questo è lo stesso discorso che ha fatto Dolore...
> ed è stato messo al muro ...poi bhó eh!
> facciamo tutti dei versi ...
> siamo una grande tribù ...


Quale discorso?


----------



## lunaiena (27 Agosto 2015)

passante ha detto:


> Ogni tanto qualcuno scrive apprezzamenti sull’aspetto fisico della moglie, o della compagna, o dell’amante e SBAM finisce dietro alla lavagna con le orecchie da asino :carneval:
> 
> E io non capisco.
> 
> ...


credimi è normale...


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Oltre il già detto voglio ribadire, perché anche questo è già stato detto, che il gnocca corrisponde a una medaglia tra maschi.
> Tra i maschi c'è una competizione latente, mica tanto, sulla loro potenza sessuale e definire una donna gnocca è funzionale a questo.
> Ovvero: se mi sono fatto una che si farebbero tutti vuole dire che sono un maschione.
> Uno così non lo metti dietro la lavagna, anche perché ormai sono tutte a muro, ma lo butti fuori.


Quoto con furore


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Agosto 2015)

lunaiena ha detto:


> perdona ma questo è lo stesso discorso che ha fatto Dolore...
> ed è stato messo al muro ...poi bhó eh!
> facciamo tutti dei versi ...
> siamo una grande tribù ...


Dolore se non ricordo male ha scritto di essersi scopata una che lo attraeva solo Fisicamemte ( gnocca non so) e siccome poi la trombata è stata deludente se l'e' presa con la tizia che era troppo allegra ed elargiva favori ad altri maschi.  A me personalmente ha stupito un ragionamento così infantile. Se ti scopi ( generico)  una solo perché ti tira ... E poi ci resti male, hai un problema


----------



## Spot (27 Agosto 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Dolore se non ricordo male ha scritto di essersi scopata una che lo attraeva solo Fisicamemte ( gnocca non so) e siccome poi la trombata è stata deludente se l'e' presa con la tizia che era troppo allegra ed elargiva favori ad altri maschi.  A me personalmente ha stupito un ragionamento così infantile. Se ti scopi ( generico)  una solo perché ti tira ... E poi ci resti male, hai un problema


...io trovo infantile prendersela con l'altro.. ma vabbè


----------



## Brunetta (27 Agosto 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Dolore se non ricordo male ha scritto di essersi scopata una che lo attraeva solo Fisicamemte ( gnocca non so) e siccome poi la trombata è stata deludente se l'e' presa con la tizia che era troppo allegra ed elargiva favori ad altri maschi.  A me personalmente ha stupito un ragionamento così infantile. Se ti scopi ( generico)  una solo perché ti tira ... E poi ci resti male, hai un problema


Appunto.

Io descrivevo una mentalità da mazzate. Sembrava che l'approvassi?


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Appunto.
> 
> Io descrivevo una mentalità da mazzate. Sembrava che l'approvassi?


No


----------



## Lucrezia (27 Agosto 2015)

passante ha detto:


> Ogni tanto qualcuno scrive apprezzamenti sull’aspetto fisico della moglie, o della compagna, o dell’amante e SBAM finisce dietro alla lavagna con le orecchie da asino :carneval:
> 
> E io non capisco.
> 
> ...


È che io, normalmente,  non capisco a cosa serva nel forum descrivere la gnocchitudine di amante,  coniuge o di sé stessi. In quasi nessun caso ciò è utile ai fini della comprensione della storia. Quindi se viene aggiunta una descrizione a cazzo,  io mi domando perché.  Tutto qua.


----------



## Nicka (27 Agosto 2015)

Quando sono andata OT chiedendomi il perchè della gnoccaggine l'ho fatto per un semplice motivo.
Posto  che sono d'accordissimo sul fatto che l'attrazione prende in  considerazione anche il lato estetico quello che a me dà leggermente  noia è leggere di alcuni (sono soprattutto uomini,difficile che il  discorso venga fuori da una donna) che quando parlano di una donna che  hanno avuto (ufficiale e non, amante e non) fanno più o meno questo  ragionamento:

"era talmente gnocca che..."
"la mia donna si è  chiesta se mi piacesse la sua amica, che oh, è veramente gnocca, non le  confesserò mai delle seghe che mi faccio proprio perchè è gnocca..."
"io me ne stavo per i cazzi miei, ma quella era gnocca e vorrei vedere voi a resistere..."
"sfido chiunque a farsi un cesso, mentre con quella che mi sono fatto io...era così gnocca..."

E posso dirlo? E che cazzo!!!

A me da donna, di aspetto nella norma, anzi tendenzialmente anonima la cosa fa pensare.
Innanzitutto mi fa pensare che davvero ho trovato mosche bianche io, che di certo tutto hanno guardato meno che quello.
E poi mi viene da pensare al mio uomo che fa un ragionamento simile, ovvero: "oh Nicka, quella era talmente gnocca che..."
Cosa  che mi fa ribollire un attimo il sangue al cervello, poi penso a chi ho  vicino e so perfettamente che non è di quel genere lì.
Altra cosa  che a me darebbe un attimo fastidio è la possibilità che un uomo si  avvicini a me solo perchè sono sto tocco di figa...boh, a me roderebbe  abbastanza.
Ma forse perchè figa non sono. E forse perchè un uomo mi  piace al di là della presunta figaggine (che la bellezza per me è altro)
Vero  è che di fighe ne ho conosciute eh...e una cosa che mi hanno sempre  detto è "però che palle, a me piacerebbe piacere per quello che sono,  non per quello che si vede"

Detto questo, il mio ex amante è un figo della madonna.
Sia chiaro...:mrgreen:
Con la camicia e non. :mrgreen:
E fanculo a lui che si diverte a mandarmi foto. :mrgreen:
Con la camicia e non. :mrgreen:

E  se caso mai qualcuno mi dovesse venire a chiedere perchè mi piaceva  quello che si sentirebbe rispondere è solo: "perchè gli volevo un mondo  di bene".
Questo a prescindere dal suo aspetto fisico, che non ho mai mai mai disdegnato.


----------



## oscuro (27 Agosto 2015)

*Ecco*



Nicka ha detto:


> Quando sono andata OT chiedendomi il perchè della gnoccaggine l'ho fatto per un semplice motivo.
> Posto  che sono d'accordissimo sul fatto che l'attrazione prende in  considerazione anche il lato estetico quello che a me dà leggermente  noia è leggere di alcuni (sono soprattutto uomini,difficile che il  discorso venga fuori da una donna) che quando parlano di una donna che  hanno avuto (ufficiale e non, amante e non) fanno più o meno questo  ragionamento:
> 
> "era talmente gnocca che..."
> ...


E che cazzo devo aggiungere?che non tutti hanno il tuo spessore e la tua profondità cara la mia nicka....


----------



## Nocciola (27 Agosto 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Quando sono andata OT chiedendomi il perchè della gnoccaggine l'ho fatto per un semplice motivo.
> Posto  che sono d'accordissimo sul fatto che l'attrazione prende in  considerazione anche il lato estetico quello che a me dà leggermente  noia è leggere di alcuni (sono soprattutto uomini,difficile che il  discorso venga fuori da una donna) che quando parlano di una donna che  hanno avuto (ufficiale e non, amante e non) fanno più o meno questo  ragionamento:
> 
> "era talmente gnocca che..."
> ...


Post strepitoso....davvero


----------



## Nicka (27 Agosto 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> E che cazzo devo aggiungere?che non tutti hanno il tuo spessore e la tua profondità cara la mia nicka....





farfalla ha detto:


> Post strepitoso....davvero


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Agosto 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Quando sono andata OT chiedendomi il perchè della gnoccaggine l'ho fatto per un semplice motivo.
> Posto  che sono d'accordissimo sul fatto che l'attrazione prende in  considerazione anche il lato estetico quello che a me dà leggermente  noia è leggere di alcuni (sono soprattutto uomini,difficile che il  discorso venga fuori da una donna) che quando parlano di una donna che  hanno avuto (ufficiale e non, amante e non) fanno più o meno questo  ragionamento:
> 
> "era talmente gnocca che..."
> ...


Grazie nicka per questo contributo


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Agosto 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ci sono pochi uomini in giro.Per quello che riguarda me,non voglio essere neanche catalogato come uomo.Perchè trovo sia motlo riduttivo per la mia persona.


Quoto [emoji3]


----------



## Nicka (27 Agosto 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Grazie nicka per questo contributo


:inlove:


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Agosto 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Quando sono andata OT chiedendomi il perchè della gnoccaggine l'ho fatto per un semplice motivo.
> Posto  che sono d'accordissimo sul fatto che l'attrazione prende in  considerazione anche il lato estetico quello che a me dà leggermente  noia è leggere di alcuni (sono soprattutto uomini,difficile che il  discorso venga fuori da una donna) che quando parlano di una donna che  hanno avuto (ufficiale e non, amante e non) fanno più o meno questo  ragionamento:
> 
> "era talmente gnocca che..."
> ...


:up:


----------



## Nicka (27 Agosto 2015)

Doverosa aggiunta.

Non vorrei che si pensasse che io non ho gli occhi. Cazzarola, li ho. Ci mancherebbe pure.
Il discorso non è questo.
Il discorso è che se ci si trova a letto non è solo ed esclusivamente per una presunta figaggine nella stragrande maggioranza dei casi.
Quando poi sento quelli che passano mesi a chiavarsi una donna e l'unica cosa che dicono è "è gnocca" allora mi piglia male. Non una botta e via in discoteca, ma mesi.
Credo che se si definisce una persona così quel lato sia il lato prevalente della persona. E per me non è una conditio sine qua non per andare avanti.


----------



## passante (27 Agosto 2015)

Black&Blu ha detto:


> Credo che queste modelle si facciano le foto cosi per i like su instagram, il che è una cosa molto triste. Però sticazzi è fantastica. Almeno lei non si è fatta hackerare l'i-cloud pieno di selfie porno come ha fatto la sua collega CESSISSIMA Emily Ratajkowski


B&B saresti così gentile da non spostare la discussione sulle ragazzette russe e, soprattutto, non postarne qui le foto? la prima la trovo, tra l'altro, particolarmente inquietante. puoi aprire un thread a parte, in ogni caso. anzi c'era.


----------



## passante (27 Agosto 2015)

*per riassumere*

per riassumere un certo numero di interventi, o meglio cercandone i filo logico.

quello che da fastidio in certi post che poi vengono criticati qui sul forum è:

 - la percezione che la donna indicata come gnocca sia considerata niente più che un oggetto (che quindi è offensivo per tutte le donne, non solo per lei);
- la sensazione che etichettare una donna gnocca comporti etichettarne 50 come scaldabagni* (offensivo come sopra)



ho capito bene?

*era "scaldabagno" che diceva un utente? o forse "termosifone"? non mi ricordo


----------



## Fantastica (27 Agosto 2015)

free ha detto:


> secondo me la bellezza è armonia, ed è questo il motivo per cui viene percepita allo stesso modo da molti, nel senso che se una persona ha un aspetto armonioso, può anche avere dei difetti, ma essere bella lo stesso
> detto questo, la cura del proprio corpo, se si desidera fare (e come dicevo molti lo desiderano, anche solo nel vestirsi e pettinarsi) dovrebbe tendere ad armonizzare, non a conformare


Quoto.


----------



## free (27 Agosto 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non credo, che i più percepiscono o ricercano la bellezza nell'armonia.
> La ricerca è più indirizzata verso il manichino di turno ... detto in modo estremo.
> ...


no intendevo dire che la bellezza secondo me viene percepita da molti quando è armonia, nel senso che molti colgono spontaneamente elementi come la regolarità dei tratti, la proporzionalità del fisico, insomma un insieme di particolari che messi tutti assieme non confliggono tra di loro, ma anzi si raccordano in modo armonico, come una melodia musicale: se non ci sono note stonate viene percepito da tutti o quasi
ed è il motivo per cui secondo me possiamo dire ad es. che anche un vecchio è bello, poichè l'età gli ha lasciato l'armonia
poi ripeto secondo me la bellezza può rimanere fredda e non dare emozioni, o al contrario può essere ritenuto bello ciò che è poco armonico, in questo sta la soggettività...ma chi può dire che Brad Pitt è brutto? e che Clint Eastwood è un brutto vecchio? nessuno, secondo me


----------



## disincantata (27 Agosto 2015)

Nicka il bene per arriva dopo.

Non credo uno voglia un mondo di  bene  prima di...

Ķ
prima una persona la devi frequentare e più passa il tempo, se piace, più aumenta la voglia di starci insieme.

per arrivare a quello però serve la 'calamita'.

Che nasca da uno sguardo,  una carezza, un modo di fare,.è sempre qualcosa che si.chiama attrazione e si fatica a resisterci se la si.prova.

perché no....pure uno con una bellissima camicia di lino bianco e un bel sorriso. ...


----------



## Fantastica (27 Agosto 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non credo, che *i più* percepiscono o ricercano la bellezza nell'armonia.
> La ricerca è più indirizzata verso il manichino di turno ... detto in modo estremo.
> ...


Ma i più si fanno dettare persino i desideri. E immagino scopino malissimo.


----------



## free (27 Agosto 2015)

passante ha detto:


> per riassumere un certo numero di interventi, o meglio cercandone i filo logico.
> 
> quello che da fastidio in certi post che poi vengono criticati qui sul forum è:
> 
> ...



sì, tuttavia continuo a non capire perchè incazzarsi con chi descrive l'amante sporadico bello/a etc...


----------



## Nicka (27 Agosto 2015)

passante ha detto:


> per riassumere un certo numero di interventi, o meglio cercandone i filo logico.
> 
> quello che da fastidio in certi post che poi vengono criticati qui sul forum è:
> 
> ...


Lds parlava nello specifico di boiler... 

Mmm...sai che il discorso forse è un po' più complesso e non siamo solo nel campo del "sentirsi offese"?
Cioè, se uno viene a dire che ha messo le corna alla sua donna con una gnocca e ribadisce più volte il concetto che era gnocca ti viene fastidio.
Non tanto per il discorso dell'oggetto o degli scaldabagni, quanto per il discorso che non è possibile che uno rischi la sua relazione ufficiale perchè "è gnocca". Questo per me non ha alcun senso.


----------



## Zod (27 Agosto 2015)

passante ha detto:


> Ogni tanto qualcuno scrive apprezzamenti sull’aspetto fisico della moglie, o della compagna, o dell’amante e SBAM finisce dietro alla lavagna con le orecchie da asino :carneval:
> 
> E io non capisco.
> 
> ...


Non basta la bellezza estetica. Conta anche la voce, l'odore, il modo di guardare, di camminare, le parole usate nel parlare, e i concetti espressi, l'educazione. La bellezza esteriore è un punto di attacco, poi ci vuole anche altro. Tipo che una può essere anche strafiga, ma se ogni tre parole dice una bestemmia e ogni cinque una parolaccia, la voglia te la fa passare. Oppure perfetta in tutto ma che sostiene che per risolvere il problema degli immigrati clandestini basta affondare i barconi a cannonate e alzare muri con filo spinato e alta tensione.

Essere attratti dalla bellezza di una persona, inteso in senso generale, non è superficiale, ce ne si può anche innamorare.


----------



## Fantastica (27 Agosto 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Vero  è che di fighe ne ho conosciute eh...e una cosa che mi hanno sempre  detto è "però che palle, a me piacerebbe piacere per quello che sono,  non per quello che si vede"


Fingevano. Oppure cercavano solidarietà. Io credo che quello che si vede sia in sintonia con quello che è. Ma non sto alludendo ai MODELLI di bellezza, che sono culturali, sto alludendo a quella che free chiama "armonia complessiva", una cosa che per esempio non percepisci quasi mai in una fotografia, per dire.


----------



## Nicka (27 Agosto 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Nicka il bene per arriva dopo.
> 
> Non credo uno voglia un mondo di  bene  prima di...
> 
> ...


Bè ma Disi, io nel mio caso gli volevo un mondo di bene a prescindere.
La mia storia è iniziata dopo anni di conoscenza superficiale dove io avevo la classica cotta adolesenziale e il primo bacio c'è stato dopo 8 mesi di frequentazione quotidiana. Frequentazione che è iniziata dopo 6 anni almeno di conoscenza.
Parlavo di quel caso specifico, per il resto, nelle mie altre storie è andata come hai scritto bene tu...ma l'attrazione per me non nasce solo perchè uno è figo. Che poi è il punto della questione.


----------



## Fantastica (27 Agosto 2015)

.. e comunque che palle. La bellezza è bella, e per fortuna che è apprezzata.


----------



## passante (27 Agosto 2015)

free ha detto:


> sì, tuttavia continuo a non capire perchè incazzarsi con chi descrive l'amante sporadico bello/a etc...


pure io continuo a non capirlo, ma sono sensibilità diverse, immagino. 



Nicka ha detto:


> Lds parlava nello specifico di boiler...
> 
> Mmm...sai che il discorso forse è un po' più complesso e non siamo solo nel campo del "sentirsi offese"?
> Cioè, se uno viene a dire che ha messo le corna alla sua donna con una gnocca e ribadisce più volte il concetto che era gnocca ti viene fastidio.
> Non tanto per il discorso dell'oggetto o degli scaldabagni, quanto per il discorso che non è possibile che uno rischi la sua relazione ufficiale perchè "è gnocca". Questo per me non ha alcun senso.


ah, ecco, boiler :facepalm::facepalm::facepalm:

"fastidio" in che senso?


----------



## Nicka (27 Agosto 2015)

passante ha detto:


> ah, ecco, boiler :facepalm::facepalm::facepalm:
> 
> "fastidio" in che senso?


Boh Passante, fastidio.
Ma è percezione mia...
Non tenersi il pisello nelle mutande perchè una è gnocca a me pare una stupidaggine. E la stupidaggine mi infastidisce molto.


----------



## Tradito? (27 Agosto 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Boh Passante, fastidio.
> Ma è percezione mia...
> Non tenersi il pisello nelle mutande perchè una è gnocca a me pare una stupidaggine. E la stupidaggine mi infastidisce molto.


Bah secondo me uno o lo tiene nelle mutande oppure no, tutto il resto lascia il tempo che trova, mi sembra uno spaccare il capello in quattro.
E poi l'attrazione fisica e' il principale motore in queste situazioni, almeno per l'uomo, non ci vedo proprio nulla di sorprendente


----------



## Brunetta (27 Agosto 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Fingevano. Oppure cercavano solidarietà. Io credo che quello che si vede sia in sintonia con quello che è. Ma non sto alludendo ai MODELLI di bellezza, che sono culturali, sto alludendo a quella che free chiama "armonia complessiva", una cosa che per esempio non percepisci quasi mai in una fotografia, per dire.


Perché pensi che le belle ragazze non siano infastidite dall'essere considerate corpi e non persone?
Questa cosa è stata raccontata da Rita Cansino e Norma Jane.


----------



## passante (27 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La questione è descrivere una persona con la quale si è in relazione come amante o come, peggio ancora, moglie solo come corpo.


però, sinceramente, se tu mi chiedi com'è matteo io ti rispondo "bellissimo".


----------



## Fantastica (27 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché pensi che le belle ragazze non siano infastidite dall'essere considerate corpi e non persone?
> Questa cosa è stata raccontata da Rita Cansino e Norma Jane.


Scusa se vado pesante, ma se sono considerate corpi i casi sono due:
frequentano gente che le usa (nel senso che si derve delle loro grazie, magari per farci soldi, non necessariamente per portarsele a letto); oppure, non valgono davvero molto di più.
Propendo per la seconda, la cui conseguenza è spesso la prima.


----------



## Zod (27 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché pensi che le belle ragazze non siano infastidite dall'essere considerate corpi e non persone?
> Questa cosa è stata raccontata da Rita Cansino e Norma Jane.


Se una bella ragazza non vuole essere considerata solo un corpo basta che si veste in modo opportuno. Cantare "siamo donne, oltre le gambe c'è di più ..." indossando mini ascellari non è molto credibile. Nella cultura musulmana le donne indossano il burka proprio perché non devono essere considerate per la loro bellezza ma per la loro interiorità. Non dico di arrivare a quel livello ma lamentarsi per essere considerate più per la bellezza che per altro mi sa di ipocrisia. Forse che oltre non ci sia davvero altro?


----------



## Nicka (27 Agosto 2015)

passante ha detto:


> però, sinceramente, se tu mi chiedi com'è matteo io ti rispondo "bellissimo".


Bellissimo. E' il tuo uomo.
Direi che è una cosa un attimo diversa.
Ma a sto punto forse è solo una semplice diversità di sentire. 

Per esempio:
"Com'è Matteo?"
"C'ha un cazzo così"

Bè, a me non pare che tu dica cose simili...


----------



## Brunetta (27 Agosto 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Scusa se vado pesante, ma se sono considerate corpi i casi sono due:
> frequentano gente che le usa (nel senso che si derve delle loro grazie, magari per farci soldi, non necessariamente per portarsele a letto); oppure, non valgono davvero molto di più.
> Propendo per la seconda, la cui conseguenza è spesso la prima.


Le dive di cui ho fatto l'esempio erano delle gran donne.

Non è detto che una che si lamenta si lasci trattare da cosa. È una cosa che si percepisce anche senza relazionarsi. 
Purtroppo molti uomini non si rivelano subito e quindi si può percepire questa cosa dopo tempo.


----------



## Nicka (27 Agosto 2015)

Tradito? ha detto:


> Bah secondo me uno o lo tiene nelle mutande oppure no, tutto il resto lascia il tempo che trova, mi sembra uno spaccare il capello in quattro.
> E poi l'attrazione fisica e' il principale motore in queste situazioni, almeno per l'uomo, non ci vedo proprio nulla di sorprendente


Allora parlo arabo.
Non ho parlato di attrazione fisica.


----------



## Spot (27 Agosto 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> .. e comunque che palle. La bellezza è bella, e per fortuna che è apprezzata.


Q
U
O
T
O.


----------



## passante (27 Agosto 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Bellissimo. E' il tuo uomo.
> Direi che è una cosa un attimo diversa.
> Ma a sto punto forse è solo una semplice diversità di sentire.
> 
> ...


Nicka tu sei una real real creti 
e vedrò di starti alla largo finchè non passa la stagione delle camicie :carneval:


----------



## Tradito? (27 Agosto 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Allora parlo arabo.
> Non ho parlato di attrazione fisica.


Non ho letto tutto il 3d ma cosa intendevi per gnocca?


----------



## free (27 Agosto 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Fingevano. Oppure cercavano solidarietà. Io credo che quello che si vede sia in sintonia con quello che è. Ma non sto alludendo ai MODELLI di bellezza, che sono culturali, sto alludendo a quella che free chiama "armonia complessiva", *una cosa che per esempio non percepisci quasi mai in una fotografia,* per dire.


infatti quando è successo tempo fa, la foto segnaletica del ragazzo bello arrestato ha fatto quasi il giro del mondo
questo qui, che infatti ha un viso molto armonioso (poi probabilmente sarà anche molto fotogenico dato che le foto segnaletiche di solito sono orrende, chissà)


----------



## passante (27 Agosto 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Scusa se vado pesante, ma se sono considerate corpi i casi sono due:
> frequentano gente che le usa (nel senso che si derve delle loro grazie, magari per farci soldi, non necessariamente per portarsele a letto); oppure, non valgono davvero molto di più.
> Propendo per la seconda, la cui conseguenza è spesso la prima.


no, dai, questo non è vero. ci sono persone che trattano gli altri come cose, è un fatto.


----------



## Nicka (27 Agosto 2015)

passante ha detto:


> Nicka tu sei una real real creti
> e vedrò di starti alla largo finchè non passa la stagione delle camicie :carneval:


Guarda che anche un bel maglione di lana, di quelli che sfregano la pelle, ha un suo porco perchè!!! :carneval:


----------



## passante (27 Agosto 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Guarda che anche un bel maglione di lana, di quelli che sfregano la pelle, ha un suo porco perchè!!! :carneval:


:scared:
:scared:
:scared:


----------



## Fantastica (27 Agosto 2015)

passante ha detto:


> no, dai, questo non è vero. ci sono persone che trattano gli altri come cose, è un fatto.


Come ti trattano dipende al cinquanta per cento da come ti fai trattare e, soprattutto, SE tratti.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Agosto 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Se una bella ragazza non vuole essere considerata solo un corpo basta che si veste in modo opportuno. Cantare "siamo donne, oltre le gambe c'è di più ..." indossando mini ascellari non è molto credibile. Nella cultura musulmana le donne indossano il burka proprio perché non devono essere considerate per la loro bellezza ma per la loro interiorità. Non dico di arrivare a quel livello ma lamentarsi per essere considerate più per la bellezza che per altro mi sa di ipocrisia. Forse che oltre non ci sia davvero altro?


Confermi, apparentemente negandolo, lo stesso sguardo.
Purtroppo succede che le donne siano classificate in quel modo solo perché hanno il piacere di essere gradevoli.
Nessuno ha negato l'aspetto fisico né l'importanza dell'attrazione fisica.
Non mi sembra difficile capire dopo pagine e pagine che è la definizione di gnocca di una persona con cui si relaziona che è assurda.
Posso definire fighissimo un uomo ma mai se mi ci relazioni.
Ma vi immaginate Angelina che risponde alla domanda sul suo matrimonio dicendo  "tutto ok Brad è un gran gnocco"?


----------



## Nicka (27 Agosto 2015)

passante ha detto:


> :scared:
> :scared:
> :scared:


Sono una persona ottimista e trovo sempre i lati positivi nelle cose, è un difetto mio...

Comunque...con quell'esempio ho spiegato un poco meglio?
Alla fine quello che passa è quello.
Ovviamente per me.
Se tu a domanda rispondessi così mi darebbe fastidio. 
Passerebbe il fatto che "sessualizzi" quella persona in maniera decisamente becera ai miei occhi e passerebbe anche una sorta di esaltazione da parte tua nell'essere scelto in qualche modo da uno che "c'ha un cazzo così".
Ecco, a me passa questo.
Magari così non è, ma la mia percezione è questa.

E bada bene, non sto parlando di bellezza, nè di attrazione. Quelle sono cose molto lontane da questo discorso.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Agosto 2015)

« Tutti gli uomini si innamorano di Gilda, ma si svegliano la mattina dopo con Rita »
(Rita Hayworth)


----------



## Zod (27 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Confermi, apparentemente negandolo, lo stesso sguardo.
> Purtroppo succede che le donne siano classificate in quel modo solo perché hanno il piacere di essere gradevoli.
> Nessuno ha negato l'aspetto fisico né l'importanza dell'attrazione fisica.
> Non mi sembra difficile capire dopo pagine e pagine che è la definizione di gnocca di una persona con cui si relaziona che è assurda.
> ...


Se una è gnocca lo è, sia che ci si relazioni sia che no. Starci insieme solo per quello mi pare improbabile. Ma la bellezza entra a pieno titolo nella bilancia pregi/difetti quando ci si relaziona. Ognuno ha pregi e difetti, la bellezza è uno dei pregi. Una donna bellissima ma terribilmente infedele non la vorrebbe nessuno. Poi chi ama vede sempre bellissimo il partner o aspirante tale.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Agosto 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Se una è gnocca lo è, sia che ci si relazioni sia che no. Starci insieme solo per quello mi pare improbabile. Ma la bellezza entra a pieno titolo nella bilancia pregi/difetti quando ci si relaziona. Ognuno ha pregi e difetti, la bellezza è uno dei pregi. Una donna bellissima ma terribilmente infedele non la vorrebbe nessuno. Poi chi ama vede sempre bellissimo il partner o aspirante tale.


Sei l'uomo ideale per Free. O non capisci o fingi.


----------



## Lucrezia (27 Agosto 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Se una è gnocca lo è, sia che ci si relazioni sia che no. Starci insieme solo per quello mi pare improbabile. Ma la bellezza entra a pieno titolo nella bilancia pregi/difetti quando ci si relaziona. Ognuno ha pregi e difetti, la bellezza è uno dei pregi. Una donna bellissima ma terribilmente infedele non la vorrebbe nessuno. Poi chi ama vede sempre bellissimo il partner o aspirante tale.


Nessuno nega l apprezzamento che un'estetica piacevole provoca. Il discorso è tutt'altro. I post riguardanti l estetica che hanno provocato fastidio erano post che utilizzavano l aspetto fisico per trovare una scusa per il tradimento, o riducevano persone (in genere donne) al loro aspetto come se non fossero altro che il loro corpo.  Faccio esempi parafrasando, siamo passati dal 'mia moglie poverina è una cessa da quando è ingrassata trenta chili , mentre la mia amante ha il culo a mandolino ', a 'modestamente per la mia età sono veramente bona, se volete ve lo dimostro mandando foto, tutti gli uomini mi guardano e quindi alla fine mi è scappato il cornino ' a 'io gli scaldabagni non li guardo, se non sono supermodelle possono bruciare nell inferno della mia indifferenza'. Cosa abbia dato fastidio e cosa abbia scatenato etichette di superficialità non mi sembra difficile da capire. Diverso è chiaramente dire che secondo me il mio innamorato è bellissimo. Certo che per me è bellissimo. E certo che non c è niente di male nel dirlo. Nessuno sta dicendo che apprezzare la bellezza sia superficiale in sé.  È ridurre la persona al suo corpo che è fastidioso anche solo da sentire.


----------



## Nicka (27 Agosto 2015)

Lucrezia ha detto:


> Nessuno nega l apprezzamento che un'estetica piacevole provoca. Il discorso è tutt'altro. I post riguardanti l estetica che hanno provocato fastidio erano post che utilizzavano l aspetto fisico per trovare una scusa per il tradimento, o riducevano persone (in genere donne) al loro aspetto come se non fossero altro che il loro corpo.  Faccio esempi parafrasando, siamo passati dal 'mia moglie poverina è una cessa da quando è ingrassata trenta chili , mentre la mia amante ha il culo a mandolino ', a 'modestamente per la mia età sono veramente bona, se volete ve lo dimostro mandando foto, tutti gli uomini mi guardano e quindi alla fine mi è scappato il cornino ' a 'io gli scaldabagni non li guardo, se non sono supermodelle possono bruciare nell inferno della mia indifferenza'. Cosa abbia dato fastidio e cosa abbia scatenato etichette di superficialità non mi sembra difficile da capire. Diverso è chiaramente dire che secondo me il mio innamorato è bellissimo. Certo che per me è bellissimo. E certo che non c è niente di male nel dirlo. Nessuno sta dicendo che apprezzare la bellezza sia superficiale in sé.  È ridurre la persona al suo corpo che è fastidioso anche solo da sentire.


A me sembra così evidente...


----------



## Brunetta (27 Agosto 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> A me sembra così evidente...


Stavo scrivendo la stessa cosa.


----------



## lunaiena (27 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Appunto.
> 
> Io descrivevo una mentalità da mazzate. Sembrava che l'approvassi?


no non sembrava approvassi ...

il fatto è che tutti descriviamo...


----------



## Zod (27 Agosto 2015)

Lucrezia ha detto:


> Nessuno nega l apprezzamento che un'estetica piacevole provoca. Il discorso è tutt'altro. I post riguardanti l estetica che hanno provocato fastidio erano post che utilizzavano l aspetto fisico per trovare una scusa per il tradimento, o riducevano persone (in genere donne) al loro aspetto come se non fossero altro che il loro corpo.  Faccio esempi parafrasando, siamo passati dal 'mia moglie poverina è una cessa da quando è ingrassata trenta chili , mentre la mia amante ha il culo a mandolino ', a 'modestamente per la mia età sono veramente bona, se volete ve lo dimostro mandando foto, tutti gli uomini mi guardano e quindi alla fine mi è scappato il cornino ' a 'io gli scaldabagni non li guardo, se non sono supermodelle possono bruciare nell inferno della mia indifferenza'. Cosa abbia dato fastidio e cosa abbia scatenato etichette di superficialità non mi sembra difficile da capire. Diverso è chiaramente dire che secondo me il mio innamorato è bellissimo. Certo che per me è bellissimo. E certo che non c è niente di male nel dirlo. Nessuno sta dicendo che apprezzare la bellezza sia superficiale in sé.  È ridurre la persona al suo corpo che è fastidioso anche solo da sentire.


Non ho mai detto che non sia superficiale. Fastidioso personalmente no, chiacchiere da bar. Sento anche diverse donne dire che sono fedeli ma che se gli capita l'occasione con un Garko o un Di Caprio o un Bova non si tirerebbero indietro.


----------



## sienne (27 Agosto 2015)

Ciao

c'è una certa eredità di genere, che da fastidio ... 
Come anche per l'uomo. La scelta basata sul suo prestigio o portafoglio ...


sienne


----------



## passante (28 Agosto 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> c'è una certa eredità di genere, che da fastidio ...
> Come anche per l'uomo. La scelta basata sul suo prestigio o portafoglio ...
> ...


ah sì, questo un po' è vero. per quanto sia un fastidio su cui, se l'altra è una gnocca, si può passare sopra :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

non ne usciremo mai


----------



## Brunetta (28 Agosto 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Non ho mai detto che non sia superficiale. Fastidioso personalmente no, chiacchiere da bar. Sento anche diverse donne dire che sono fedeli ma che se gli capita l'occasione con un Garko o un Di Caprio o un Bova non si tirerebbero indietro.


Ma ti pare che non siano persone?


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Agosto 2015)

passante ha detto:


> pure io continuo a non capirlo, ma sono sensibilità diverse, immagino.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Attenzione già  definire una persona come bella o come gnocco è differente. Eh si credo proprio c'entri l'avere sensibilità diverse.


----------



## sienne (28 Agosto 2015)

passante ha detto:


> ah sì, questo un po' è vero. per quanto sia un fastidio su cui, se l'altra è una gnocca, si può passare sopra :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> non ne usciremo mai



Ciao

no, non se ne esce ... 

ehh, ma neanche loro ci passono sopra così facilmente, 
quando poi si rendono conto e gli tocca sborsare.
È lì, che poi l'uomo si sente molto ridotto ... 

Ad ognuno il suo momento ... 


sienne


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Agosto 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> A me sembra così evidente...


Anche a me.


----------



## passante (28 Agosto 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Attenzione già  definire una persona come bella o come gnocco è differente. Eh si credo proprio c'entri l'avere sensibilità diverse.


per quello che mi riguarda comunque. nelle conoscenze occasionali conta(va) molto l'aspetto fisico, certo insieme a altri elementi di "attrazione". non andavo oltre, ma nemmeno l'altro. sicché se c'è stato un uso, nell'accezione che voi dite (e forse c'è stato) è stato reciproco. io non c'ho mai visto niente di negativo, ma solo di - reciprocamente - piacevole.
per quello che riguarda la splendidissima persona che in questo momento (ore 9.21 di giorno lavorativo) mi occupa la doccia con magnifica indifferenza, è, appunto una splendidissima persona. fisico compreso. _bello_ in questo caso è probabilmente una parola globale. però giuro che se non si muove è un (bellissimo) uomo morto.


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Agosto 2015)

passante ha detto:


> per quello che mi riguarda comunque. nelle conoscenze occasionali conta(va) molto l'aspetto fisico, certo insieme a altri elementi di "attrazione". non andavo oltre, ma nemmeno l'altro. sicché se c'è stato un uso, nell'accezione che voi dite (e forse c'è stato) è stato reciproco. io non c'ho mai visto niente di negativo, ma solo di - reciprocamente - piacevole.
> per quello che riguarda la splendidissima persona che in questo momento (ore 9.21 di giorno lavorativo) mi occupa la doccia con magnifica indifferenza, è, appunto una splendidissima persona. fisico compreso. _bello_ in questo caso è probabilmente una parola globale. però giuro che se non si muove è un (bellissimo) uomo morto.


Devi capire che l'uomo bellissimo sotto la doccia vive la vita con calma e tranquillità sai che si dice che chi campa con calma, campa fino a cent'anni? .... Sono  certa che quando scrivi che è bellissimo lo è non solo esteriormente  ma anche interiormente


----------



## Nicka (28 Agosto 2015)

passante ha detto:


> per quello che mi riguarda comunque. nelle conoscenze occasionali conta(va) molto l'aspetto fisico, certo insieme a altri elementi di "attrazione". non andavo oltre, ma nemmeno l'altro. sicché se c'è stato un uso, nell'accezione che voi dite (e forse c'è stato) è stato reciproco. io non c'ho mai visto niente di negativo, ma solo di - reciprocamente - piacevole.
> per quello che riguarda la splendidissima persona che in questo momento (ore 9.21 di giorno lavorativo) mi occupa la doccia con magnifica indifferenza, è, appunto una splendidissima persona. fisico compreso. _bello_ in questo caso è probabilmente una parola globale. però giuro che se non si muove è un (bellissimo) uomo morto.


Ok, ma siamo d'accordo.
Ma non si parla di conoscenze occasionali, quelle per forza di cose possono essere basate sul mero aspetto fisico. E questo va bene, mica no.
Ma se uno imbastisce una relazione clandestina (perché impegnato) con una solamente perché è gnocca e ribadisce più volte il concetto che la tizia in questione sia una gnocca allora scatta la domanda.
La domanda scatta perché di questa tizia non è dato sapere altro oltre alla presunta gnoccaggine, magari il tizio ci è stato pure diverse volte alla faccia della compagna ufficiale, mette a rischio un rapporto nel quale ovviamente vuol rimanere solo perché una è figa e non è riuscito a tenerlo nei pantaloni.
È questo che personalmente non capisco.
Sarà che non sono mai andata con uno solo perché era un figo della madonna e per questo non metterei a rischio la mia storia solo per quello.
È capitato diverse volte di discutere dell'argomento, a me Nicka per farmi scattare l'ormone e per fare in modo che mi cali le mutande più e più volte non interessa che lui sia sto gran maschio. E non direi in giro che il motivo per cui lo faccio sia quello.


----------



## Tessa (28 Agosto 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ok, ma siamo d'accordo.
> Ma non si parla di conoscenze occasionali, quelle per forza di cose possono essere basate sul mero aspetto fisico. E questo va bene, mica no.
> Ma se uno imbastisce una relazione clandestina (perché impegnato) con una solamente perché è gnocca e ribadisce più volte il concetto che la tizia in questione sia una gnocca allora scatta la domanda.
> La domanda scatta perché di questa tizia non è dato sapere altro oltre alla presunta gnoccaggine, magari il tizio ci è stato pure diverse volte alla faccia della compagna ufficiale, mette a rischio un rapporto nel quale ovviamente vuol rimanere solo perché una è figa e non è riuscito a tenerlo nei pantaloni.
> ...


Credo che Jim non sia un superficiale. 
Dovendo minimizzare, soprattutto a se stesso, il suo tradimento rispetto a quello della compagna se ne' uscito con la spiegazione della gnocca. 
Il rapporto tra i due ho il fondato sospetto sia stato ben altro. 
Solo che a lui non conviene dirlo.....


----------



## Fantastica (28 Agosto 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ok, ma siamo d'accordo.
> Ma non si parla di conoscenze occasionali, quelle per forza di cose possono essere basate sul mero aspetto fisico. E questo va bene, mica no.
> Ma se uno imbastisce una relazione clandestina (perché impegnato) con una solamente perché è gnocca e ribadisce più volte il concetto che la tizia in questione sia una gnocca allora scatta la domanda.
> La domanda scatta perché di questa tizia non è dato sapere altro oltre alla presunta gnoccaggine, magari il tizio ci è stato pure diverse volte alla faccia della compagna ufficiale, mette a rischio un rapporto nel quale ovviamente vuol rimanere solo perché una è figa e non è riuscito a tenerlo nei pantaloni.
> ...


Ma su questo ha ragione @sienne su tutta la linea. E' una faccenda di esibizione del potere e della forza nel branco.


----------



## Nicka (28 Agosto 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Credo che Jim non sia un superficiale.
> Dovendo minimizzare, soprattutto a se stesso, il suo tradimento rispetto a quello della compagna se ne' uscito con la spiegazione della gnocca.
> Il rapporto tra i due ho il fondato sospetto sia stato ben altro.
> Solo che a lui non conviene dirlo.....


Allora per quanto mi riguarda è un cagasotto, molto semplicemente.
Minimizzando non si affronta proprio nulla.


----------



## oscuro (28 Agosto 2015)

*Fiamma*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Attenzione già  definire una persona come bella o come gnocco è differente. Eh si credo proprio c'entri l'avere sensibilità diverse.


Ecco come togo?:rotfl::rotfl:cosa devo pensare?Buon giorno....


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Agosto 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ecco come togo?:rotfl::rotfl:cosa devo pensare?Buon giorno....


Buongiorno  no, Togo comprendo l'esteriorità e interiorità di una persona, non determina solo l'aspetto fisico


----------



## free (28 Agosto 2015)

passante ha detto:


> per quello che mi riguarda comunque. nelle conoscenze occasionali conta(va) molto l'aspetto fisico, certo insieme a altri elementi di "attrazione". non andavo oltre, ma nemmeno l'altro. sicché se c'è stato un uso, nell'accezione che voi dite (e forse c'è stato) è stato reciproco. io non c'ho mai visto niente di negativo, ma solo di - reciprocamente - piacevole.
> per quello che riguarda la splendidissima persona che in questo momento (ore 9.21 di giorno lavorativo) mi occupa la doccia con magnifica indifferenza, è, appunto una splendidissima persona. fisico compreso. _bello_ in questo caso è probabilmente una parola globale. però giuro che se non si muove è un (bellissimo) uomo morto.


più o meno così anche per me (a parte il fatto che la doccia è libera)
il tipo che frequentavo quando sono rimasta per un po' single era bello (e sexy come pochi, secondo me) e simpatico (come tanti), niente di più e niente di meno, ed erano i motivi per cui lo frequentavo, così per passare momenti piacevoli
boh a me sembra una cosa normale tra adulti consenzienti, non so se la descrizione faccia di me una persona superficiale o peggio, certamente la relazione lo era, una storiella


----------



## oscuro (28 Agosto 2015)

*Ok*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Buongiorno  no, Togo comprendo l'esteriorità e interiorità di una persona, non determina solo l'aspetto fisico


Ah ho capito.Però mi consoceva da due giorni....vabbè.SI vede che sono un uomo serio.:rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Agosto 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ah ho capito.Però mi consoceva da due giorni....vabbè.SI vede che sono un uomo serio.:rotfl:


Oppure molto simpatico  chissà come gli avrai fatto girare la testa con le tue battute in quei due giorni


----------



## oscuro (28 Agosto 2015)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Oppure molto simpatico  chissà come gli avrai fatto girare la testa con le tue battute in quei due giorni


Ma guarda che io non sono così simpatico come sembra.Si ho la battuta pronta,ma non sempre....


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Agosto 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma guarda che io non sono così simpatico come sembra.Si *ho la battuta pronta,ma non sempre...*.


qualcuno ti inibisce ?


----------



## Brunetta (28 Agosto 2015)

Ma se vedo uno figo (magari!) dico che è figo. Non dico che sto con uno perché è figo.


----------



## oscuro (28 Agosto 2015)

*No*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> qualcuno ti inibisce ?


No,ma può succedere.Ogni tanto sono assente,magari anche lamentoso,a volte pignolo,non sono sto pozzo di simpatia....


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Agosto 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> No,ma può succedere.Ogni tanto sono assente,magari anche lamentoso,a volte pignolo,non sono sto pozzo di simpatia....


Gli uomini sono per definizione lamentosi  assente significa che ti concentri su altro o che ti dilegui ? ecco sul pignolo ...ahi ahi  Comunque,   A me stai simpatico e alla tizia che ti ha definito Togo anche, presumo


----------



## Chiara Matraini (28 Agosto 2015)

Lucrezia ha detto:


> Nessuno nega l apprezzamento che un'estetica piacevole provoca. Il discorso è tutt'altro. I post riguardanti l estetica che hanno provocato fastidio erano post che utilizzavano l aspetto fisico per trovare una scusa per il tradimento, o riducevano persone (in genere donne) al loro aspetto come se non fossero altro che il loro corpo.  Faccio esempi parafrasando, siamo passati dal 'mia moglie poverina è una cessa da quando è ingrassata trenta chili , mentre la mia amante ha il culo a mandolino ', a 'modestamente per la mia età sono veramente bona, se volete ve lo dimostro mandando foto, tutti gli uomini mi guardano e quindi alla fine mi è scappato il cornino ' a 'io gli scaldabagni non li guardo, se non sono supermodelle possono bruciare nell inferno della mia indifferenza'. Cosa abbia dato fastidio e cosa abbia scatenato etichette di superficialità non mi sembra difficile da capire. Diverso è chiaramente dire che secondo me il mio innamorato è bellissimo. Certo che per me è bellissimo. E certo che non c è niente di male nel dirlo. Nessuno sta dicendo che apprezzare la bellezza sia superficiale in sé.  È ridurre la persona al suo corpo che è fastidioso anche solo da sentire.





Nicka ha detto:


> A me sembra così evidente...





Brunetta ha detto:


> Stavo scrivendo la stessa cosa.





Fiammetta ha detto:


> Anche a me.



mi accodo


----------



## oscuro (28 Agosto 2015)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Gli uomini sono per definizione lamentosi  assente significa che ti concentri su altro o che ti dilegui ? ecco sul pignolo ...ahi ahi  Comunque,   A me stai simpatico e alla tizia che ti ha definito Togo anche, presumo


Assente nel senso che mi assento mentalmente,sono lunatico,sembra...!:rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Agosto 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Assente nel senso che mi assento mentalmente,sono lunatico,sembra...!:rotfl:


Aaahhhh ora capisco il nostro "matrimonio"  leggi sotto il mio nick


----------



## Chiara Matraini (28 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma se vedo uno figo (magari!) dico che è figo. Non dico che sto con uno perché è figo.


penso sia proprio una forma di imprinting, effettivamente esistono persone che sono state forgiate così e non concepiscono di avere a che fare con qualsiasi cosa ( o persona o situazione) non rientri nei parametri che hanno acquisito nel corso della vita.
mi viene in mente un esempio culinario: il pasticcio della mamma, che alcuni cercano per tutta la vita e alla fine mangiano solo quello perché non ne esiste nessuno che gli assomigli minimamente.

ho notato che spesso le persone che hanno questi imprinting sono fissate con la bellezza esteriore.


----------



## oscuro (28 Agosto 2015)

*Ma*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Aaahhhh ora capisco il nostro "matrimonio"  leggi sotto il mio nick


Detto fra noi?la verità è che noi due noi siamo lunatici,basta saperci prendere,basta rispettarci,considerarci per quello che siamo.


----------



## sienne (28 Agosto 2015)

Ciao

Secondo voi, quando giudica un uomo bella una donna si basa sugli stessi parametri come una donna che giudica bello un uomo? Sono stati effettuati molti studi a riguardo e una differenza fondamentale c'è. Ed è questa differenza che ad alcune donne da noia ... 


sienne


----------



## Rocco_365 (28 Agosto 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> Secondo voi, quando giudica un uomo bella una donna si basa sugli stessi parametri come una donna che giudica bello un uomo? Sono stati effettuati molti studi a riguardo e una differenza fondamentale c'è. Ed è questa differenza che ad alcune donne da noia ...
> 
> ...


L'uomo giudica per parametri puramenti fisici.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Agosto 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> Secondo voi, quando giudica un uomo bella una donna si basa sugli stessi parametri come una donna che giudica bello un uomo? Sono stati effettuati molti studi a riguardo e una differenza fondamentale c'è. Ed è questa differenza che ad alcune donne da noia ...
> 
> ...


Ma non è quello il problema.

Immagino che se uno mi trova attraente troverà bello un seno prosperoso.
Così se a me piace un uomo stai certa che avrà una certa linea di fianchi e non sarà depilato.
Ma mi auguro che uno che sta con me non dica che è perché sono tettona come io non dirò mai che è perché è peloso.


----------



## free (28 Agosto 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> Secondo voi, quando giudica un uomo bella una donna si basa sugli stessi parametri come una donna che giudica bello un uomo? Sono stati effettuati molti studi a riguardo e* una differenza fondamentale c'è*. Ed è questa differenza che ad alcune donne da noia ...
> 
> ...



qual è?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (28 Agosto 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> Secondo voi, quando giudica un uomo bella una donna si basa sugli stessi parametri come una donna che giudica bello un uomo? Sono stati effettuati molti studi a riguardo e una differenza fondamentale c'è. Ed è questa differenza che ad alcune donne da noia ...
> 
> ...


Certo, a me dà molta noia perché sono racchia e nessuno mi si è mai filato per l'aspetto fisico.
Non ho le classiche misure 90/60/90 e porto i capelli corti, che notoriamente non piacciono agli uomini.
Aggiungiamo che ho i muscoli ben delineati e peso più di 55kg. Non mi piacciono i tacchi e le gonne .


----------



## Nicka (28 Agosto 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Certo, a me dà molta noia perché sono racchia e nessuno mi si è mai filato per l'aspetto fisico.
> Non ho le classiche misure 90/60/90 e porto i capelli corti, che notoriamente non piacciono agli uomini.
> Aggiungiamo che ho i muscoli ben delineati e peso più di 55kg. Non mi piacciono i tacchi e le gonne .


In effetti sei proprio cessa...


----------



## Fantastica (28 Agosto 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Certo, a me dà molta noia perché sono racchia e nessuno mi si è mai filato per l'aspetto fisico.
> Non ho le classiche misure 90/60/90 e porto i capelli corti, che notoriamente non piacciono agli uomini.
> Aggiungiamo che ho i muscoli ben delineati e peso più di 55kg. Non mi piacciono i tacchi e le gonne .


Tu non sei per niente racchia.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Agosto 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Certo, a me dà molta noia perché sono racchia e nessuno mi si è mai filato per l'aspetto fisico.
> Non ho le classiche misure 90/60/90 e porto i capelli corti, che notoriamente non piacciono agli uomini.
> Aggiungiamo che ho i muscoli ben delineati e peso più di 55kg. Non mi piacciono i tacchi e le gonne .


E ti lamenti. Sei racchia non ti filano per l'aspetto fisico ma per ben altro. Avercene


----------



## Chiara Matraini (28 Agosto 2015)

Volevo essere un attimo provocatoria
probabilmente molte di noi utenti che scriviamo qui abbiamo superato la nostra personale soglia di importanza dell'aspetto fisico, nel senso che il nostro percorso di vita ci ha ormai portate oltre la sopravvalutazione dell'aspetto fisico all'interno della socialità e dei rapporti personali.
Chi a venti, chi a trenta, chi a quaranta: qualcuna non l'ha mai sopravvalutato.
Allora, quotando sienne, volevo chiedermi a mia volta perché nella differenza di percezione della bellezza dovrebbe esserci qualcosa che dà noia, immagino che ce lo spiegherà


----------



## passante (28 Agosto 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> Secondo voi, quando giudica un uomo bella una donna si basa sugli stessi parametri come una donna che giudica bello un uomo? Sono stati effettuati molti studi a riguardo e una differenza fondamentale c'è. Ed è questa differenza che ad alcune donne da noia ...
> 
> ...





free ha detto:


> qual è?





Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ...
> immagino che ce lo spiegherà


sienne! spiegaci!


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Agosto 2015)

Passy, premetto che per me l'attrazione fisica é importante. Sarò omosessuale e devo ancora scoprirlo o sono una etero strana. Poi attrazione fisica e bellezza classica non hanno a che fare molto per me, nel senso che mi può attrarre molto un uomo non bello che trovo sensuale. Detto questo ha proprio ragione Sienne ma lo lascio spiegare a lei.


----------



## passante (29 Agosto 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Passy, premetto che per me l'attrazione fisica é importante. Sarò omosessuale e devo ancora scoprirlo o sono una etero strana. Poi attrazione fisica e bellezza classica non hanno a che fare molto per me, nel senso che mi può attrarre molto un uomo non bello che trovo sensuale. *Detto questo ha proprio ragione Sienne ma lo lascio spiegare a lei*.


si è data alla macchia


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Agosto 2015)

passante ha detto:


> si è data alla macchia



Vabbè. Sostanzialmente i parametri che rendono una donna attraente per l'uomo hanno una base data dall'istinto di riproduzione. Mai scordare che siamo animali. Quindi fianchi e seno abbondanti vengono istintivamente apprezzati in quanto caratteristiche favorevoli alla riproduzione. Poi, per la fortuna di noi taglie 38, entrano in gioco altre caratteristiche, tipo la lunghezza degli arti, la bellezza dei capelli e anche lo stato di salute dei denti e della pelle che sono un segnale di salute generico. Tutta questa valutazione viene fatta inconsapevolmente alla prima occhiata. La cosa analoga avviene nell'altro senso, però i parametri che istintivamente ricerca la donna nell'uomo sono più caratteriali che fisici perché quella che deve essere garantita non è la riproduzione ma la sopravvivenza dei figli. Quindi il tono della voce un piglio deciso il modo di muoversi che dia l'idea di prestanza fisica, coraggio e determinazione sono caratteristiche che attraggono più di un fisico scultoreo a livello sessuale. Poi é arrivata la televisione e ha incasinato tutto.


----------



## ologramma (30 Agosto 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Vabbè. Sostanzialmente i parametri che rendono una donna attraente per l'uomo hanno una base data dall'istinto di riproduzione. Mai scordare che siamo animali. Quindi fianchi e seno abbondanti vengono istintivamente apprezzati in quanto caratteristiche favorevoli alla riproduzione. Poi, per la fortuna di noi taglie 38, entrano in gioco altre caratteristiche, tipo la lunghezza degli arti, la bellezza dei capelli e anche lo stato di salute dei denti e della pelle che sono un segnale di salute generico. Tutta questa valutazione viene fatta inconsapevolmente alla prima occhiata. La cosa analoga avviene nell'altro senso, però i parametri che istintivamente ricerca la donna nell'uomo sono più caratteriali che fisici perché quella che deve essere garantita non è la riproduzione ma la sopravvivenza dei figli. Quindi il tono della voce un piglio deciso il modo di muoversi che dia l'idea di prestanza fisica, coraggio e determinazione sono caratteristiche che attraggono più di un fisico scultoreo a livello sessuale. Poi é arrivata la televisione e ha incasinato tutto.


se sapevo tutte queste cose prima , che ne so non preoccupavo più di tanto ,dato che hai miei tempi a 27 anni si era quasi tardone


----------



## Chiara Matraini (30 Agosto 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Vabbè. Sostanzialmente i parametri che rendono una donna attraente per l'uomo hanno una base data dall'istinto di riproduzione. Mai scordare che siamo animali. Quindi fianchi e seno abbondanti vengono istintivamente apprezzati in quanto caratteristiche favorevoli alla riproduzione. Poi, per la fortuna di noi taglie 38, entrano in gioco altre caratteristiche, tipo la lunghezza degli arti, la bellezza dei capelli e anche lo stato di salute dei denti e della pelle che sono un segnale di salute generico. Tutta questa valutazione viene fatta inconsapevolmente alla prima occhiata. La cosa analoga avviene nell'altro senso, però i parametri che istintivamente ricerca la donna nell'uomo sono più caratteriali che fisici perché quella che deve essere garantita non è la riproduzione ma la sopravvivenza dei figli. Quindi il tono della voce un piglio deciso il modo di muoversi che dia l'idea di prestanza fisica, coraggio e determinazione sono caratteristiche che attraggono più di un fisico scultoreo a livello sessuale. Poi é arrivata la televisione e ha incasinato tutto.


Quindi alle piattone come me tutto questo dovrebbe dare noia?


----------



## sienne (30 Agosto 2015)

Ciao

provo a rispondere dal telefonino ... 


La differenza consiste nella tendenza che l'uomo ha a valutare secondo ad un suo piacere tra seno e sedere. Mentre la donna tende a ricercare l'armonia e ciò che attira prevalentemente non sono pezzi di corpo, ma l'attrazione e fascino nell'insieme. 

Il fastidio di questa riduzione consiste per alcune donne, quando ad esempio uomini fischiano o fanno commenti. Non so voi, ma a me un po' di fastidio mi dava quando da giovane uomini maturi mi fischiavano o guardavano a presso, facendo dei commenti. Un tipico comportamento di genere. Non so a quanti uomini piacerebbe che si considerasse il pacco facendo poi dei commenti a riguardo sulla loro bellezza. 


Non è proprio quello che volevo dire, ma va bene anche così ... 


sienne


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Agosto 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Quindi alle piattone come me tutto questo dovrebbe dare noia?



Parlavo di prima occhiata. Poi fortunatamente ci sono le successive. E il pensiero consapevole. Raro ma si trova


----------



## Chiara Matraini (30 Agosto 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> provo a rispondere dal telefonino ...
> 
> ...


grazie sienne, con la tua spiegazione assieme a quella di sbriciolata adesso mi è chiaro perché a me non fischiano mai dietro per strada


----------



## Jim Cain (31 Agosto 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Mah non lo so.
> Bisognerebbe vedere caso per caso.
> Se ti riferisci a Jim Cain il sottolineare che l'amante era gnocca significava elevare se stesso.
> L'avranno criticato perche' come atteggiamento e' un po' infantile.
> In ogni modo quasi tutti per descrivere una persona che ci piace partiamo sempre dall'aspetto.


Sottolineando che era 'gnocca' cercavo anche di semplificare, e più che 'elevare' sono sempre stato del partito che ne 'deve valere la pena'.
Potrei dire che la ragazza, oltre che gnocca, era parecchio altro, che ha da un paio d'anni passato un concorso molto difficile e molto delicato che fa di lei una persona sicuramente in gamba. 
Quello che ho notato è che la 'gnoccagine' costituisce uno dei principali, forse il principale, elemento di demarcazione fra uomo e donna, e sul perchè tradiscono.
Ad un uomo, spesso e volentieri, basta l'apparenza fisica, una donna ha spesso bisogno d'altro per tradire.
Quello che però ogni tanto traspare qui da certi giudizi e da certe prese di posizione, è l'inaccettabile equazione : gnocca = stupida. Come se una donna bella non possa essere anche interessante per mille altri motivi.
P.S. : gnoccagine per gnoccagine, la mia compagna lo è tanto quanto lo era la mia ex amante. Solo che la prima ha 9 anni in più della seconda.


----------



## oscuro (31 Agosto 2015)

*Si*



Jim Cain ha detto:


> Sottolineando che era 'gnocca' cercavo anche di semplificare, e più che 'elevare' sono sempre stato del partito che ne 'deve valere la pena'.
> Potrei dire che la ragazza, oltre che gnocca, era parecchio altro, che ha da un paio d'anni passato un concorso molto difficile e molto delicato che fa di lei una persona sicuramente in gamba.
> Quello che ho notato è che la 'gnoccagine' costituisce uno dei principali, forse il principale, elemento di demarcazione fra uomo e donna, e sul perchè tradiscono.
> Ad un uomo, spesso e volentieri, basta l'apparenza fisica, una donna ha spesso bisogno d'altro per tradire.
> ...


L'uomo basico e superficiale tradisce basandosi solo sull'avvenenza o presunta tale di una donna....!
Gnocca = stupida è un'equazione sballata.
Gnocca = stronza è più realistica.


----------



## Jim Cain (31 Agosto 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Se avessi un corteggiatore sul forum, che si sentisse attratto da te proprio per quello che scrivi, non ne saresti lusingata?
> Io credo di si. Molto piu' che dal muratore che ti fischia dal ponteggio 'a gnocca!'


Io si.
Mary the Phillips ad esempio mi attrae parecchio, anche se mica so com'è fatta...:inlove::inlove:


----------



## Jim Cain (31 Agosto 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> L'uomo basico e superficiale tradisce basandosi solo sull'avvenenza o presunta tale di una donna....!
> Gnocca = stupida è un'equazione sballata.
> Gnocca = stronza è più realistica.


Oscù, a volte meglio gnocca = stronza che cessa & acida. O no ?


----------



## Fantastica (31 Agosto 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Oscù, a volte meglio gnocca = stronza che cessa & acida. O no ?


Spesso le cesse sono acide. Le capisco.


----------



## oscuro (31 Agosto 2015)

*SI*



Jim Cain ha detto:


> Oscù, a volte meglio gnocca = stronza che cessa & acida. O no ?


Io vado d'accrdo con le stronze...basta non curarsi di loro....


----------



## Brunetta (31 Agosto 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Spesso le cesse sono acide. Le capisco.


Vero zuccherino.


----------



## Brunetta (31 Agosto 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Sottolineando che era 'gnocca' cercavo anche di semplificare, e più che 'elevare' sono sempre stato del partito che ne 'deve valere la pena'.
> Potrei dire che la ragazza, oltre che gnocca, era parecchio altro, che ha da un paio d'anni passato un concorso molto difficile e molto delicato che fa di lei una persona sicuramente in gamba.
> Quello che ho notato è che la 'gnoccagine' costituisce uno dei principali, forse il principale, elemento di demarcazione fra uomo e donna, e sul perchè tradiscono.
> Ad un uomo, spesso e volentieri, basta l'apparenza fisica, una donna ha spesso bisogno d'altro per tradire.
> ...


Sei tornato al lavoro ma hai poco da fare e vuoi scatenare una polemica sull'età?

Guarda che l'equivalenza non è gnocca =stupida ma uomo che definisce una donna con cui sta  come  gnocca = stupido.
Nel tuo caso forse provocatore. Dico questo perché oltre che gnocca e intelligente sono sempre stata troppo buona.


----------



## free (31 Agosto 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> provo a rispondere dal telefonino ...
> 
> ...


non sono molto d'accordo perchè secondo me un conto è riconoscere la bellezza, un altro conto è il modo di esprimere di averla riconosciuta, e se dà fastidio oppure no: questi modi, se ci sono, non spostano la percezione delle bellezza


----------



## Jim Cain (31 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sei tornato al lavoro ma hai poco da fare e vuoi scatenare una polemica sull'età?


Come l'hai capìto ? 



Brunetta ha detto:


> Guarda che l'equivalenza non è gnocca =stupida ma uomo che definisce una donna con cui sta  come  gnocca = stupido.


Certo.
Però spesso traspare quell'equivalenza.
Quanto a me non mi sento stupido, magari in quel caso ho operato una sintesi affrettata, certo è che, almeno per quello che mi riguarda, l'aspetto esteriore è fondamentale. Con questo non voglio dire che siccome una donna è esteticamente gradevole allora è AUTOMATICAMENTE interessante, ma che, se non lo è, non la prendo in considerazione come possibile compagna/amante. E' un presupposto, insomma.



Brunetta ha detto:


> Nel tuo caso forse provocatore. Dico questo perché oltre che gnocca e intelligente sono sempre stata troppo buona.


Ce le hai tutte...


----------



## Brunetta (31 Agosto 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Come l'hai capìto ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


C'è chi può.

Perché c'è qualcuno che va a letto con una persona ripugnante?


----------



## Jim Cain (31 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> C'è chi può.
> 
> Perché c'è qualcuno che va a letto con una persona ripugnante?


Può essere.
E comunque, senza ridursi a 'casi limite', diciamo che la bella presenza (o quella che come tale è percepita) spinge quantomeno ad approfondire la conoscenza.


----------



## Brunetta (31 Agosto 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Può essere.
> E comunque, senza ridursi a 'casi limite', diciamo che la bella presenza (o quella che come tale è percepita) spinge quantomeno ad approfondire la conoscenza.



Ma qui si entra nel campo dell'attrazione che prescinde dalla bellezza o dalla gnoccaggine e può crollare miseramente al primo scambio più personale.
Sono uscita con un tizio oggettivamente brutto ma che avrebbe potuto piacermi. Mi è scaduto in breve.


----------



## Jim Cain (31 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sono uscita con un tizio oggettivamente brutto ma che avrebbe potuto piacermi. Mi è scaduto in breve.


La differenza è anche qui. Se uno/a è 'oggettivamente' brutto/a c'è chi non prenderebbe neanche in considerazione l'idea di uscirci insieme, da soli almeno.


----------



## Brunetta (31 Agosto 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> La differenza è anche qui. Se uno/a è 'oggettivamente' brutto/a c'è chi non prenderebbe neanche in considerazione l'idea di uscirci insieme, da soli almeno.


È l'oggettivamente che è sciocco.

Mio padre trovava un'insignificante scimmietta Brigitte Bardot.

L'oggettivamente attiene più a questioni di autostima che all'attrazione.


----------



## oscuro (31 Agosto 2015)

*Jim*



Jim Cain ha detto:


> La differenza è anche qui. Se uno/a è 'oggettivamente' brutto/a c'è chi non prenderebbe neanche in considerazione l'idea di uscirci insieme, da soli almeno.


Quindi se è gnocca puo essere potenzialemente un'amante se non è gnocca no?
Io funziono diversamente.
Chiaramo piacciono anche a me le belle donne per me una bella donna è anche una donna molto sensuale,che ti brucia con un sguardo peccaminoso,una bella donna è una donna dalla spiccata femminilità e sensualità,un certo magnetismo,una camminata provocante....insomma la bella donna per me non è un bel culo e un bel seno.


----------



## Jim Cain (31 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È l'oggettivamente che è sciocco.
> 
> Mio padre trovava un'insignificante scimmietta Brigitte Bardot.
> 
> L'oggettivamente attiene più a questioni di autostima che all'attrazione.


Sei tu che prima lo hai descritto come 'oggettivamente' brutto...


----------



## Jim Cain (31 Agosto 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Quindi se è gnocca puo essere potenzialemente un'amante se non è gnocca no?
> Io funziono diversamente.
> Chiaramo piacciono anche a me le belle donne per me una bella donna è anche una donna molto sensuale,che ti brucia con un sguardo peccaminoso,una bella donna è una donna dalla spiccata femminilità e sensualità,un certo magnetismo,una camminata provocante....insomma la bella donna per me non è un bel culo e un bel seno.


Se devo rischiare tanto vale farlo per una che mi 'tira'. O basta che respiri ?
(parlo di primo approccio, che è e sempre sarà 'visivo')


----------



## Chiara Matraini (31 Agosto 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Se devo rischiare tanto vale farlo per una che mi 'tira'. O basta che respiri ?
> (parlo di primo approccio, che è e sempre sarà 'visivo')


Certo che è visivo, ma non c'entra niente con la bellezza oggettivamente intesa e concordata. A me sembra  un concetto abbastanza elementare.


----------



## Jim Cain (31 Agosto 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Certo che è visivo, ma non c'entra niente con la bellezza oggettivamente intesa e concordata. A me sembra  un concetto abbastanza elementare.


Di 'oggettivo' c'è poco mi sa, visto che per il papà di Brunetta BB era una scimmietta.
Banalmente, poichè il primo impatto è visivo, se quello che vedo non me gusta non sto neanche ad approfondire la conoscenza in QUEL senso, magari potrà diventare una cara amica e potrò averne stima infinita, ma senza una discreta avvenenza non riuscirei mai ad andare oltre.


----------



## oscuro (31 Agosto 2015)

*Si*



Jim Cain ha detto:


> Se devo rischiare tanto vale farlo per una che mi 'tira'. O basta che respiri ?
> (parlo di primo approccio, che è e sempre sarà 'visivo')


Si, può essere anche che a me possa tirare una non oggettivamente bella....!ANzi..di solito mi tirano più quelle non oggettivamente belle...pensa un pò...


----------



## Jim Cain (31 Agosto 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si, può essere anche che a me possa tirare una non oggettivamente bella....!ANzi..di solito mi tirano più quelle non oggettivamente belle...pensa un pò...


Bene.
Non è 'oggettivamente' bella ma magari è sensuale.
E ti tira per quello, almeno all'inizio.
Poi magari scopri che oltre all'attrazione c'è anche la comune passione per, chessò, i cani...


----------



## oscuro (31 Agosto 2015)

*Si*



Jim Cain ha detto:


> Bene.
> Non è 'oggettivamente' bella ma magari è sensuale.
> E ti tira per quello, almeno all'inizio.
> Poi magari scopri che oltre all'attrazione c'è anche la comune passione per, chessò, i cani...


SI,un particolare.Che poi l'oggettivamente bello è anche soggettivo....


----------



## Chiara Matraini (31 Agosto 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Di 'oggettivo' c'è poco mi sa, visto che per il papà di Brunetta BB era una scimmietta.
> Banalmente, poichè il primo impatto è visivo, se quello che vedo non me gusta non sto neanche ad approfondire la conoscenza in QUEL senso, magari potrà diventare una cara amica e potrò averne stima infinita, ma senza una discreta avvenenza non riuscirei mai ad andare oltre.


io mi riferisco sempre al discorso di sienne, _obiettivamene_  è inteso in quel senso.
ciò che obiettivamente sollecita la recettività del maschio o della femmina.


----------



## Brunetta (31 Agosto 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Sei tu che prima lo hai descritto come 'oggettivamente' brutto...


Era proprio perché l'oggettivamente bello o brutto è ininfluente all'attrazione che l'ho messo in evidenza perché non ha funzionato per altro e non per un giudizio estetico che avrebbe potuto essere condiviso.

Provare attrazione dipende da altro, ma ci vedo.


----------



## Brunetta (31 Agosto 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Di 'oggettivo' c'è poco mi sa, visto che per il papà di Brunetta BB era una scimmietta.
> Banalmente, poichè il primo impatto è visivo, se quello che vedo non me gusta non sto neanche ad approfondire la conoscenza in QUEL senso, magari potrà diventare una cara amica e potrò averne stima infinita, ma senza una discreta avvenenza non riuscirei mai ad andare oltre.


Oggettivo è sempre relativo al condiviso. Una persona oggettivamente bella è una di cui nel tuo contesto si direbbe che è bella.
Mio padre se ne fregava e così io.
Tu no.
Per me tu ti ostini a negare l'importanza  che ha per te  che una donna che sta con te sia considerata desiderabile dagli altri.
Da questo tuo bisogno è nata anche la tua gelosia basata sul nulla. In realtà quei pensieri sono per te stimolanti.


----------



## Jim Cain (31 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Una persona oggettivamente bella è una di cui nel tuo contesto si direbbe che è bella.
> Mio padre se ne fregava e così io.


Infatti sono ENTRAMBE (la mia ex e la mia compagna) considerate tali da chi le conosce. Ma non vorrei si pensasse che a me piacciono perchè piacciono ad un tot di persone. Ce n'è altre, di belle, che a me non dicono nulla.



Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me tu ti ostini a negare l'importanza  che ha per te  che una donna che sta con te sia considerata desiderabile dagli altri.
> Da questo tuo bisogno è nata anche la tua gelosia basata sul nulla. In realtà quei pensieri sono per te stimolanti.


Qui non ti seguo proprio, sarà un mio limite.


----------



## LucyLiu (1 Settembre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Spesso le cesse sono acide. Le capisco.


le capisci perché ne fai parte?


----------



## Ultimo (1 Settembre 2015)

passante ha detto:


> Ogni tanto qualcuno scrive apprezzamenti sull’aspetto fisico della moglie, o della compagna, o dell’amante e SBAM finisce dietro alla lavagna con le orecchie da asino :carneval:
> 
> E io non capisco.
> 
> ...


Non ho mai capito nemmeno io. L'aspetto fisico è quello che per primo vedi,  attraverso questo cerchi di conoscere la persona. Attraverso i parametri soggettivi di bellezza che si hanno dell'aspetto fisico, si ha anche l'osservazione di questo: modi di camminare parlare, porsi, intelligenza etc..... 


E direi un'altra cosa, posso o non posso basarmi su quello che sono i miei parametri e attraverso questi diventare normale e non superficiale? O devo essere qualche altra persona per rispecchiare quello che alla fine non è "la mia persona?

Nello scrivere e nel diventare razionali è facile "scrivere" io le persone devo valutarle attraverso quello che hanno dentro, la loro bellezza interiore non quella esteriore. Solo che nel momento in cui vado a scrivere qualcosa del genere a priori e senza volerlo sto ammettendo che la bellezza soggettiva, esiste.


----------



## free (1 Settembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Oggettivo è sempre relativo al condiviso. Una persona oggettivamente bella è una di cui nel tuo contesto si direbbe che è bella.
> Mio padre se ne fregava e così io.
> Tu no.
> Per me tu ti ostini a negare l'importanza  che ha per te  che una donna che sta con te sia considerata desiderabile dagli altri.
> Da questo tuo bisogno è nata anche la tua gelosia basata sul nulla. In realtà quei pensieri sono per te stimolanti.


boh a me sembra che affermare che la Bardot sia tipo una scimmietta abbia a che fare esclusivamente con il concetto di bellezza/bruttezza (in questo caso completamente staccato dalla realtà), e non con l'attrazione o la sensualità, e non è questione di fregarsene, è questione di dire cose che non hanno riscontri con la realtà

nel senso che avrei capito: la Bardot è una bella donna ma secondo me non è sensuale e non mi attrae


----------



## Chiara Matraini (1 Settembre 2015)

*La bellezza e la superficialità*



free ha detto:


> boh a me sembra che affermare che la Bardot sia tipo una scimmietta abbia a che fare esclusivamente con il concetto di bellezza/bruttezza (in questo caso completamente staccato dalla realtà), e non con l'attrazione o la sensualità, e non è questione di fregarsene, è questione di dire cose che non hanno riscontri con la realtà
> 
> nel senso che avrei capito: la Bardot è una bella donna ma secondo me non è sensuale e non mi attrae


Guarda free, basterebbe che chi per primo ha detto che la sua amante è gnocca, prima di dare fiato alle trombe, avesse chiaro in testa il perché gli viene da dire questa frase a degli sconosciuti a cui non può fregare di meno di come sono fisicamente o anche nel resto le donne che frequenta.
Tutto il seguito è venuto per spiegare perché in un contesto civile certe affermazioni possono togliere più che aggiungere punti: e francamente, chi si è speso per spiegare ha cercato di fare un'opera di bene assolutamente sprecata, per come la vedo io.


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Settembre 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Guarda free, basterebbe che chi per primo ha detto che la sua amante è gnocca, prima di dare fiato alle trombe, avesse chiaro in testa il perché gli viene da dire questa frase a degli sconosciuti a cui non può fregare di meno di come sono fisicamente o anche nel resto le donne che frequenta.
> Tutto il seguito è venuto per spiegare perché in un contesto civile certe affermazioni possono togliere più che aggiungere punti: e francamente, chi si è speso per spiegare ha cercato di fare un'opera di bene assolutamente sprecata, per come la vedo io.



Quoto. Sono sempre le motivazioni che fanno la differenza.


----------



## Eratò (1 Settembre 2015)

Dire che un uomo/donna marito/amante/moglie  son belli non ha niente di male di per se e a mi risulta ovvio che se ci siamo andati a letto è perché ci attraevano e piacevano fisicamente.Normale no?Infatti quando lui mi definiva lei un cesso m'incazzavo in primis perché l'avevo vista e cesso non era ma anche perché se c'era finito a letto era perché lei fisicamente gli piaceva e quindi la considerava gnocca.Non è quello il punto...Diventa una cosa che stona quando si prova ad affermare una propria superiorita attraverso la bellezza del altro tipo "io son talmente figo che una gnocca come quella me l'ha data"....


----------



## Fantastica (1 Settembre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Dire che un uomo/donna marito/amante/moglie  son belli non ha niente di male di per se e a mi risulta ovvio che se ci siamo andati a letto è perché ci attraevano e piacevano fisicamente.Normale no?Infatti quando lui mi definiva lei un cesso m'incazzavo in primis perché l'avevo vista e cesso non era ma anche perché se c'era finito a letto era perché lei fisicamente gli piaceva e quindi la considerava gnocca.Non è quello il punto...Diventa una cosa che stona quando si prova ad affermare una propria superiorita attraverso la bellezza del altro tipo "io son talmente figo che una gnocca come quella me l'ha data"....


A me GA sulle prime mica mi attraeva. Eppure è un uomo davvero molto bello.


----------



## Eratò (1 Settembre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> A me GA sulle prime mica mi attraeva. Eppure è un uomo davvero molto bello.


Beh se ci sei finita a letto ti attraeva alla fine...


----------



## Fantastica (1 Settembre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Beh se ci sei finita a letto ti attraeva alla fine...


Mi sono un poco forzata all'inizio, sai? Sapevo che era l'uomo "giusto", e attrazione o non attrazione "dovevo" cedere. Meno male che ho vinto l'iniziale leggera ripugnanza. Sono stata ripagata alla grande


----------



## Jim Cain (1 Settembre 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Guarda free, basterebbe che chi per primo ha detto che la sua amante è gnocca, prima di dare fiato alle trombe, avesse chiaro in testa il perché gli viene da dire questa frase a degli sconosciuti a cui non può fregare di meno di come sono fisicamente o anche nel resto le donne che frequenta.
> Tutto il seguito è venuto per spiegare perché in un contesto civile certe affermazioni possono togliere più che aggiungere punti: e francamente, chi si è speso per spiegare ha cercato di fare un'opera di bene assolutamente sprecata, per come la vedo io.


Beh, era il tema del thread inaugurato da passante, che così lo motivava :
"Ogni tanto qualcuno scrive apprezzamenti sull’aspetto fisico  della moglie, o della compagna, o dell’amante e SBAM finisce dietro alla  lavagna con le orecchie da asino :carneval:
E io non capisco. 
Se trovo qualcuno, come succede, attraente è perché è “bello” (anche se  c’è moltissima soggettività in quello che mettiamo dentro a questa  parola). Quando qualcuno mi fa capire di essere interessato ne sono  lusingato (sì, lo sono) in misura proporzionale a quanto mi piace. Se  qualcuno, poi, mi mette pure in difficoltà nel rimanere fedele, vuol  proprio dire che mi piace tantissimo. Ma non perché ha studiato  filosofia o fisica nucleare, o perché abbiamo un’intesa mentale (che,  confesso, sono anni e anni che vedo citare ma ancora non ho capito che  cosa sia) più probabilmente perché ha un bel culo :mrgreen:. Mani, occhi, sorriso, modo di muoversi, di parlare, di stare, mettiamoci dentro tutto. Ma questo è. 
Ma non è normale? E’ superficiale? E come si fa a non essere  superficiali parlando di attrazione fisica? Chiedo senza polemica,  perché c’è qualcosa che mi sfugge, ogni volta."

Quanto alle 'motivazioni' del perchè, potendo, ce la/lo si sceglie gnocca/o, premesso che può essere anche un modo per sintetizzare il movente (magari perchè non è solo una bella statuina), mi viene da scrivere che - per quanto MI riguarda - la 'gnoccagine' (oggettiva o soggettiva), la sensualità, l'aspetto esteriore insomma giocano una parte importantissima nella 'scelta'. Che, come scrive passante, "se  qualcuno, poi, mi mette pure in difficoltà nel rimanere fedele, vuol  proprio dire che mi piace tantissimo", dove quel 'mi piace tantissimo' è anzitutto (ma non solo e solamente) attrazione fisica.


----------



## sienne (1 Settembre 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Beh, era il tema del thread inaugurato da passante, che così lo motivava :
> "Ogni tanto qualcuno scrive apprezzamenti sull’aspetto fisico  della moglie, o della compagna, o dell’amante e SBAM finisce dietro alla  lavagna con le orecchie da asino :carneval:
> E io non capisco.
> Se trovo qualcuno, come succede, attraente è perché è “bello” (anche se  c’è moltissima soggettività in quello che mettiamo dentro a questa  parola). Quando qualcuno mi fa capire di essere interessato ne sono  lusingato (sì, lo sono) in misura proporzionale a quanto mi piace. Se  qualcuno, poi, mi mette pure in difficoltà nel rimanere fedele, vuol  proprio dire che mi piace tantissimo. Ma non perché ha studiato  filosofia o fisica nucleare, o perché abbiamo un’intesa mentale (che,  confesso, sono anni e anni che vedo citare ma ancora non ho capito che  cosa sia) più probabilmente perché ha un bel culo :mrgreen:. Mani, occhi, sorriso, modo di muoversi, di parlare, di stare, mettiamoci dentro tutto. Ma questo è.
> ...



Ciao

sta nel surplus la differenza. Per alcuni è il bel culo, per altri l'intelligenza o l'intesa ... 

Comunque, cosa spinge esattamente nel evidenziare una condizione necessaria per l'avvicinamento di due persone?



sienne


----------



## free (1 Settembre 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Guarda free, basterebbe che chi per primo ha detto che la sua amante è gnocca, prima di dare fiato alle trombe, avesse chiaro in testa il perché gli viene da dire questa frase a degli sconosciuti a cui non può fregare di meno di come sono fisicamente o anche nel resto le donne che frequenta.
> Tutto il seguito è venuto per spiegare perché in un contesto civile certe affermazioni possono togliere più che aggiungere punti: e francamente, chi si è speso per spiegare ha cercato di fare un'opera di bene assolutamente sprecata, per come la vedo io.


continuo a non capire come mai un amante non possa piacere soprattutto per quello...è una motivazione, per quanto superficiale, o no?
cosa c'è che non va bene? la motivazione troppo superficiale? ma se uno/a desidera avere un amante sexy che gli piaccia, cosa dà fastidio? lo ritenete una persona superficiale in tutto? il tradimento è più grave?
...dove sono finiti gli amorazzi?


----------



## lunaiena (1 Settembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> provo a rispondere dal telefonino ...
> 
> ...


mha io da donna 
tendo comunque a guardare un bel sedere 
un bel fisico,le mani,lo sguardo 
e perché no anche il pacco 
tutto anche preso singolarmente ...e come un uomo 
guardo anche una donna ...
da lì poi dipende un po' che cosa cerco...
e siccome non cerco niente oltre al guardare 
preferisco guardare e apprezzare qualcosa di bello piuttosto che il contrario...


----------



## free (1 Settembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> sta nel surplus la differenza. Per alcuni è il bel culo, per altri l'intelligenza o l'intesa ...
> 
> ...


per spiegare in 2 parole come sono andate le cose, secondo me


----------



## lunaiena (1 Settembre 2015)

free ha detto:


> continuo a non capire come mai un amante non possa piacere soprattutto per quello...è una motivazione, per quanto superficiale, o no?
> cosa c'è che non va bene? la motivazione troppo superficiale? ma se uno/a desidera avere un amante sexy che gli piaccia, cosa dà fastidio? lo ritenete una persona superficiale in tutto? il tradimento è più grave?
> ...dove sono finiti gli amorazzi?


forse come mogli o compagne ufficiali è meno doloroso sapere
che la non avente diritto è un cesso insopportabile...


----------



## free (1 Settembre 2015)

lunaiena ha detto:


> forse come mogli o compagne ufficiali è meno doloroso sapere
> che la non avente diritto è un cesso insopportabile...


boh...se dovessi mai fare paragoni (speriamo di no), se ritenessi lei meglio (per vari motivi) di me, ci rimarrei malissimo, se la ritenessi peggio, uguale!
e so che molti pensano che sia sbagliatissimo fare paragoni, tuttavia credo che venga spontaneo, ad un certo punto, un po' per curiosità, un po' per cercare di capire le motivazioni


----------



## Chiara Matraini (1 Settembre 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Quanto alle 'motivazioni' del perchè, potendo, ce la/lo si sceglie gnocca/o, premesso che può essere anche un modo per sintetizzare il movente (magari perchè non è solo una bella statuina), mi viene da scrivere che - per quanto MI riguarda - la 'gnoccagine' (oggettiva o soggettiva), la sensualità,* l'aspetto esteriore insomma giocano una parte importantissima nella 'scelta'. *Che, come scrive passante, "se  qualcuno, poi, mi mette pure in difficoltà nel rimanere fedele, vuol  proprio dire che mi piace tantissimo", dove quel 'mi piace tantissimo' è anzitutto (ma non solo e solamente) attrazione fisica.


aspetto esteriore *NON E' UGUALE A *bellezza
i due termini non sono intercambiabili, l'uno non significa l'altro.

nel senso logico della lingua italiana dire che uno/una è gnocca NON SIGNIFICA che attrae, ma che è considerato /a attraente e desiderabile in base a degli standard condivisi dell'approccio culturale dell'epoca e quindi da una buona fetta di popolazione
[con buona pace di questo ragionamento del cazzo per cui la bellezza è soggettiva: certo, come no. la bellezza sarebbe soggettiva se la società fosse composta da menti elevate che sapessero staccarsi dalle dinamiche di massa, ma tant'è.]
altrimenti avresti detto: la mia amante mi piace tantissimo ( a te, e chi se ne frega del giudizio altrui)
ma dicendo è gnocca il compiacimento neanche tanto implicito di essere considerato uno che riesce a trombarsi una considerata abbastanza universalmente gnocca c'è e si nota.


----------



## sienne (1 Settembre 2015)

free ha detto:


> per spiegare in 2 parole come sono andate le cose, secondo me



Ciao

gnoccolona mia ... 


sienne


----------



## Chiara Matraini (1 Settembre 2015)

free ha detto:


> continuo a non capire come mai un amante non possa piacere soprattutto per quello...è una motivazione, per quanto superficiale, o no?
> cosa c'è che non va bene? la motivazione troppo superficiale? ma se uno/a desidera avere un amante sexy che gli piaccia, cosa dà fastidio? lo ritenete una persona superficiale in tutto? il tradimento è più grave?
> ...dove sono finiti gli amorazzi?


ma può benissimo piacere soprattutto per quello.
anche una moglie o un marito possono essere scelti soprattutto per quello: un mio conoscente ha sempre detto che si sarebbe sposato solo con una donna bellissima e l'ha fatto, prescindendo da qualsiasi altro aspetto che caratterizzava quella donna.
vivaddio free, siamo in democrazia, ci mancherebbe che non si possa fare.

personalmente io non ritengo le persone ( uomini e donne) che fanno questo tipo di scelte superficiali, ma limitate, nel senso che si limitano e che limitano.
per non parlare del fatto che scegliere una persona con cui rapportarsi in base a canoni estetici decisi a priori è indice di immaturità e di scarsa comprensione della vita in generale.


----------



## free (1 Settembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> gnoccolona mia ...
> 
> ...



ciao bella fiola


----------



## Jim Cain (1 Settembre 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> aspetto esteriore *NON E' UGUALE A *bellezza
> i due termini non sono intercambiabili, l'uno non significa l'altro.
> 
> nel senso logico della lingua italiana dire che uno/una è gnocca NON SIGNIFICA che attrae, ma che è considerato /a attraente e desiderabile in base a degli standard condivisi dell'approccio culturale dell'epoca e quindi da una buona fetta di popolazione
> [con buona pace di questo ragionamento del cazzo per cui la bellezza è soggettiva: certo, come no. la bellezza sarebbe soggettiva se la società fosse composta da menti elevate che sapessero staccarsi dalle dinamiche di massa, ma tant'è.]


Volevo dire - ed era abbastanza chiaro - che per me, e millanta come me (con buona pace di chi cerca da subito motivazioni 'altre' che non siano l'attrazione fisica) è essenziale la 'gnoccagine', intesa come attrattività estetica, fisica. Che era il senso del thread e sul quale, evidentemente, non sei d'accordo.



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> altrimenti avresti detto: la mia amante mi piace tantissimo ( a te, e chi se ne frega del giudizio altrui)
> ma dicendo è gnocca il compiacimento neanche tanto implicito di essere considerato uno che riesce a trombarsi una considerata abbastanza universalmente gnocca c'è e si nota.


Boh, per me e per altri lo è, se ci vedi del compiacimento boh, non so che dirti, probabile che ci sia anche quello.


----------



## free (1 Settembre 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma può benissimo piacere soprattutto per quello.
> anche una moglie o un marito possono essere scelti soprattutto per quello: un mio conoscente ha sempre detto che si sarebbe sposato solo con una donna bellissima e l'ha fatto, prescindendo da qualsiasi altro aspetto che caratterizzava quella donna.
> vivaddio free, siamo in democrazia, ci mancherebbe che non si possa fare.
> 
> ...


stavo parlando di amanti, e quindi secondo me in questo campo, che è per forza limitato, in quanto extra, non ci vedo nulla di male


----------



## Chiara Matraini (1 Settembre 2015)

free ha detto:


> stavo parlando di amanti, e quindi secondo me in questo campo, che è per forza limitato, in quanto extra, non ci vedo nulla di male


io non ci vedo nulla di male in tutti i campi, perché limitare?


----------



## Jim Cain (1 Settembre 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> personalmente io non ritengo le persone ( uomini e donne) che fanno questo tipo di scelte superficiali, ma limitate, nel senso che si limitano e che limitano.
> per non parlare del fatto che scegliere una persona con cui rapportarsi in base a canoni estetici decisi a priori è indice di immaturità e di scarsa comprensione della vita in generale.


Io no.
Per quanto mi riguarda, l'aspetto esteriore è fondamentale e prodromico ad un rapporto che non sia d'amicizia.
In altre parole, se (per me) sei un cesso, potrai essere la mia migliore amica ma stop.


----------



## free (1 Settembre 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> io non ci vedo nulla di male in tutti i campi, perché limitare?


hai ragione, male no, tuttavia io non sposerei mai uno solo perchè è bello
invece un amante "solo" bello lo posso capire


----------



## Chiara Matraini (1 Settembre 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Io no.
> Per quanto mi riguarda, l'aspetto esteriore è fondamentale e prodromico ad un rapporto che non sia d'amicizia.
> In altre parole, se (per me) sei un cesso, potrai essere la mia migliore amica *ma stop*.


appunto, limitato e limitante.


----------



## Jim Cain (1 Settembre 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> appunto, limitato e limitante.


Per te.
Per me è 'selezione'.
Siamo miliardi, e da qualche parte bisognerà pure iniziare a selezionare...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (1 Settembre 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Volevo dire - ed era abbastanza chiaro - che per me, e millanta come me (con buona pace di chi cerca da subito motivazioni 'altre' che non siano l'attrazione fisica) è essenziale la 'gnoccagine', intesa come attrattività estetica, fisica. Che era il senso del thread e* sul quale, evidentemente, non sei d'accordo*.


io sono molto d'accordo invece, ma non confondo l'attrazione fisica che nasce spontaneamente in me vedendo un certo uomo con la sua bellezza.
e non parlo per astrazioni, ma in base a esperienza personale.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (1 Settembre 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Per te.
> Per me è 'selezione'.
> *Siamo miliardi*,* e da qualche parte bisognerà pure iniziare a selezionare*...



ah beh, allora è un altro discorso


----------



## lunaiena (1 Settembre 2015)

Personalmente dovessi avere
il desiderio 
la voglia 
il tempo e la
costanza di avere un amante 
deveebbe per lo meno essere bello e 
non guasterebbe fosse pure ricco...


----------



## Brunetta (1 Settembre 2015)

Vediamo se riesco a far capire anche i più riottosi.
Stiamo diventando una società multietnica, ma purtroppo non lo siamo ancora abbastanza.
Immaginiamo che io vi venga a raccontare che, finalmente alé oh oh, ho un amante.
Stappiamo lo spumante!
Mi chiedete come mai mi sono decisa.
Rispondo: "È nero"
Che effetto fa?


----------



## sienne (1 Settembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vediamo se riesco a far capire anche i più riottosi.
> Stiamo diventando una società multietnica, ma purtroppo non lo siamo ancora abbastanza.
> Immaginiamo che io vi venga a raccontare che, finalmente alé oh oh, ho un amante.
> Stappiamo lo spumante!
> ...



Ciao

:unhappy: ... 


sienne


----------



## free (1 Settembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vediamo se riesco a far capire anche i più riottosi.
> Stiamo diventando una società multietnica, ma purtroppo non lo siamo ancora abbastanza.
> Immaginiamo che io vi venga a raccontare che, finalmente alé oh oh, ho un amante.
> Stappiamo lo spumante!
> ...



ma per caso si chiama Brigitto e sembra uno scimmione??


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Settembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vediamo se riesco a far capire anche i più riottosi.
> Stiamo diventando una società multietnica, ma purtroppo non lo siamo ancora abbastanza.
> Immaginiamo che io vi venga a raccontare che, finalmente alé oh oh, ho un amante.
> Stappiamo lo spumante!
> ...



Il nero va su tutto ed è  sempre elegante


----------



## Nicka (1 Settembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vediamo se riesco a far capire anche i più riottosi.
> Stiamo diventando una società multietnica, ma purtroppo non lo siamo ancora abbastanza.
> Immaginiamo che io vi venga a raccontare che, finalmente alé oh oh, ho un amante.
> Stappiamo lo spumante!
> ...


Maialona!!!


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Settembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vediamo se riesco a far capire anche i più riottosi.
> Stiamo diventando una società multietnica, ma purtroppo non lo siamo ancora abbastanza.
> Immaginiamo che io vi venga a raccontare che, finalmente alé oh oh, ho un amante.
> Stappiamo lo spumante!
> ...


Nessun effetto, cioè felice per te ma poi boh perché che effetto dovrebbe farmi ? Mi sfugge qualcosa ? :singleeye:


----------



## Zod (1 Settembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vediamo se riesco a far capire anche i più riottosi.
> Stiamo diventando una società multietnica, ma purtroppo non lo siamo ancora abbastanza.
> Immaginiamo che io vi venga a raccontare che, finalmente alé oh oh, ho un amante.
> Stappiamo lo spumante!
> ...


Potrebbe essere una buona strategia per convincerli a rimpatriare.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Settembre 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Potrebbe essere una buona strategia per convincerli a rimpatriare.


Sono tutta tua.

Te ne vai?


----------



## Flavia (1 Settembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vediamo se riesco a far capire anche i più riottosi.
> Stiamo diventando una società multietnica, ma purtroppo non lo siamo ancora abbastanza.
> Immaginiamo che io vi venga a raccontare che, finalmente alé oh oh, ho un amante.
> Stappiamo lo spumante!
> ...


dipende
se è cresciuto in Italia
allora non ti direi nulla
perchè avrebbe una certa
impostazione mentale
se è una persona arrivata
da adulta nel nostro paese
ti direi tanti auguri di santa pazienza
perchè ci sono anni luce
tra le varie culture
e questo mio commento
potrebbe sembrare alquanto razzista
(magari lo è)
poi naturalmente dipende
da ciò che vuoi tu dal rapporto


----------



## perplesso (1 Settembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vediamo se riesco a far capire anche i più riottosi.
> Stiamo diventando una società multietnica, ma purtroppo non lo siamo ancora abbastanza.
> Immaginiamo che io vi venga a raccontare che, finalmente alé oh oh, ho un amante.
> Stappiamo lo spumante!
> ...


nessuno particolare.  basta che non sia Balotelli.


----------



## Spot (1 Settembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vediamo se riesco a far capire anche i più riottosi.
> Stiamo diventando una società multietnica, ma purtroppo non lo siamo ancora abbastanza.
> Immaginiamo che io vi venga a raccontare che, finalmente alé oh oh, ho un amante.
> Stappiamo lo spumante!
> ...


Penso che se è uno di quei neri perfetti con denti bianchissimi e fisico da schianto, sei una stronza fortunata.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Settembre 2015)

Vabbè ci state giocando.


----------



## Fantastica (1 Settembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Penso che se è uno di quei neri perfetti con denti bianchissimi e fisico da schianto, sei una stronza fortunata.


Quello che penserei io di primissimo acchito. Poi farei un paio di domande, per esempio le chiederei subito se è musulmano praticante.


----------



## Spot (1 Settembre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Quello che penserei io di primissimo acchito. Poi farei un paio di domande, per esempio le chiederei subito se è musulmano praticante.


Quello si. O da dove viene di preciso.



Brunetta ha detto:


> Vabbè ci state giocando.


Assolutamente no. Ma tu hai visto che fighi della madonna circolano in giro?


----------



## perplesso (1 Settembre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Quello che penserei io di primissimo acchito. Poi farei un paio di domande, per esempio le chiederei subito se è musulmano praticante.


se è praticante, lo vedi dalla barba.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Settembre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Quello che penserei io di primissimo acchito. Poi farei un paio di domande, per esempio le chiederei subito se è musulmano praticante.



Dovrei preoccuparmi dell'astinenza durante il Ramadan?

Ho parlato di amante e non marito e, state tranquilli, che è nero è una cosa che non direi perché per me irrilevante.


----------



## spleen (1 Settembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dovrei preoccuparmi dell'astinenza durante il Ramadan?
> 
> Ho parlato di amante e non marito e, state tranquilli, che è nero è una cosa che non direi perché per me irrilevante.


Mi fai venire in mente il film - Indovina chi viene a cena - Quando la figlia descrive il suo fidanzato ai genitori, senza minimamente accennare al fatto che è nero......


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Settembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vabbè ci state giocando.



Io ti ho risposto seriamente. Quella sarebbe proprio la risposta che meriteresti per aver aggettivato una persona come fosse un vestito da sfoggiare.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Settembre 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Mi fai venire in mente il film - Indovina chi viene a cena - Quando la figlia descrive il suo fidanzato ai genitori, senza minimamente accennare al fatto che è nero......


Infatti lei non ci pensava neanche che fosse da dire.

E anche lui non aveva pensato di dire che era una gnocca bianca.
Sono passati quasi cinquant'anni da quel film.
Il personaggio di Sidney Poitier diceva al padre che avrebbero dovuto levarsi dal groppone quella generazione. 
Da noi ce ne sono generazioni da levarsi dal groppone.
Oggi su fb ho visto condiviso la risposta di un bambino a cui avevano chiesto se nella sua scuola c'erano extracomunitari: "Ci sono solo bambini qui".
Un giorno qualcuno chiederà se in un locale ci sono gnocche e un ragazzo risponderà: "ci sono ragazzi e ragazze".


----------



## Brunetta (1 Settembre 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io ti ho risposto seriamente. Quella sarebbe proprio la risposta che meriteresti per aver aggettivato una persona come fosse un vestito da sfoggiare.


Era lo scopo della mia provocazione. Ma non tutti hanno risposto con quello spirito.


----------



## spleen (1 Settembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Infatti lei non ci pensava neanche che fosse da dire.
> 
> E anche lui non aveva pensato di dire che era una gnocca bianca.
> Sono passati quasi cinquant'anni da quel film.
> ...


Eh mia cara, vedere persone e non aggettivi non è da tutti e non è una questione di generazioni.
Ci sarà sempre temo, il noi ed il loro, la gnocca e la cessa, lo sfigato ed il vincente.
Ruoli, le parti da assegnare agli attori della tragica commedia della nostra vita.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Settembre 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Eh mia cara, vedere persone e non aggettivi non è da tutti e non è una questione di generazioni.
> Ci sarà sempre temo, il noi ed il loro, la gnocca e la cessa, lo sfigato ed il vincente.
> Ruoli, le parti da assegnare agli attori della tragica commedia della nostra vita.


Tra i giovani under 30 le coppie miste, per chi fa distinzioni, sono sempre di più.

E giovani che non descrivono come gnocca e non scelgono la compagna in base alla gnoccaggine sono tanti. Ad esempio mio figlio e i suoi amici.


----------



## spleen (2 Settembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tra i giovani under 30 le coppie miste, per chi fa distinzioni, sono sempre di più.
> 
> E giovani che non descrivono come gnocca e non scelgono la compagna in base alla gnoccaggine sono tanti. Ad esempio mio figlio e i suoi amici.


Spero e tifo per loro.
Nel prossimo futuro alla nostra società si richiede uno sforzo colossale, che non tutti sono disposti e convinti di fare e del quale la maggior parte delle persone, credo, ignori la portata.
Sono pessimista, spero di ricredermi.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Settembre 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Spero e tifo per loro.
> Nel prossimo futuro alla nostra società si richiede uno sforzo colossale, che non tutti sono disposti e convinti di fare e del quale la maggior parte delle persone, credo, ignori la portata.
> Sono pessimista, spero di ricredermi.


Se si resisterà alle richieste di apartheid di fatto di alcuni genitori che abbiamo sul groppone tutto sarà più semplice e naturale perché i bambini si conosceranno senza sovrastrutture.


----------



## sienne (2 Settembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Infatti lei non ci pensava neanche che fosse da dire.
> 
> E anche lui non aveva pensato di dire che era una gnocca bianca.
> Sono passati quasi cinquant'anni da quel film.
> ...



Ciao

ho visto l'intervista al rapper iracheno Fard, che vive in Germania. 
Parlando sull'argomento degli stranieri e come ha vissuto lui ecc. 
si avvicina questo bambino di quattro anni ... 


[video=youtube;TjsI5EkDZCU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TjsI5EkDZCU[/video]

Grazie d'averlo nominato ... 


sienne


----------



## sienne (2 Settembre 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> aspetto esteriore *NON E' UGUALE A *bellezza
> i due termini non sono intercambiabili, l'uno non significa l'altro.
> 
> nel senso logico della lingua italiana dire che uno/una è gnocca NON SIGNIFICA che attrae, ma che è considerato /a attraente e desiderabile in base a degli standard condivisi dell'approccio culturale dell'epoca e quindi da una buona fetta di popolazione
> ...



Ciao

tanto per fare un viaggio tra i vari canoni di bellezza durante alcuni periodi ... 
Come la soggettività è in fin dei conti molto influenzata ... 



[video=youtube;8MRI_xIz00E]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8MRI_xIz00E[/video]



Pancia piatta, seni e glutei sodi, fisico atletico e soprattutto "thigh gap". Quelli che oggi sono ritenuti i punti fermi della bellezza femminile fino a qualche secolo fa non erano nemmeno lontanamente ipotizzabili. Dall'antico Egitto ai giorni nostri, il video di BuzzFeed mostra quanto sia cambiata la percezione della bellezza del corpo delle donne. In costume bianco, modelle dai fisici diversi, mostrano corpi con seni e fianchi arrotondati, tanto amati nell'antica Grecia così come nel Rinascimento italiano. Dalla vita segnata dal corsetto in età Vittoriana, alla forma a clessidra della Golden Age hollywoodiana, dai fisici asciutti e slanciati degli anni '60 e quelli androgini degli anni '90

(Repubblica. it)



sienne


----------



## free (2 Settembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vediamo se riesco a far capire anche i più riottosi.
> Stiamo diventando una società multietnica, ma purtroppo non lo siamo ancora abbastanza.
> Immaginiamo che io vi venga a raccontare che, finalmente alé oh oh, ho un amante.
> Stappiamo lo spumante!
> ...


mi metti rosso e non ti accorgi che scrivere che per te la Bardot è una scimmietta (sic!) potrebbe far domandare se per caso per te un bell'uomo nero è uno scimmione?? bah!


----------



## Brunetta (2 Settembre 2015)

free ha detto:


> mi metti rosso e non ti accorgi che scrivere che per te la Bardot è una scimmietta (sic!) potrebbe far domandare se per caso per te un bell'uomo nero è uno scimmione?? bah!


Ho avuto a lungo il dubbio se c'eri o ci facevi.
Ci sei.
Non hai neanche capito la pluralità di modi in cui sei stata offensiva.


----------



## lunaiena (2 Settembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vediamo se riesco a far capire anche i più riottosi.
> Stiamo diventando una società multietnica, ma purtroppo non lo siamo ancora abbastanza.
> Immaginiamo che io vi venga a raccontare che, finalmente alé oh oh, ho un amante.
> Stappiamo lo spumante!
> ...


azz...
chissa Che manico!!!


----------



## Joey Blow (2 Settembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vediamo se riesco a far capire anche i più riottosi.
> Stiamo diventando una società multietnica, *ma purtroppo non lo siamo ancora abbastanza.*
> Immaginiamo che io vi venga a raccontare che, finalmente alé oh oh, ho un amante.
> Stappiamo lo spumante!
> ...


Purtroppo?


----------



## Brunetta (2 Settembre 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Purtroppo?


Perché abbiamo una presenza multietnica che non viene considerata come una normale variabilità, ma come "corpi" estranei provvisori.


----------



## Joey Blow (2 Settembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché abbiamo una presenza multietnica che non viene considerata come una normale variabilità, ma come "corpi" estranei provvisori.


Mah, non direi. Tanto che se avessi l'amante negro non saresti certo l'unica, senza considerare il bonus dell'evitare ste minchiate assurde. Quindi: fatti il negro.


----------



## perplesso (2 Settembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché abbiamo una presenza multietnica che non viene considerata come una normale variabilità, ma come "corpi" estranei provvisori.


l'opzione che i "corpi estranei provvisori" siamo noi, ai loro occhi, ovviamente non è da prendersi in considerazione.  certo.


----------



## Kid (2 Settembre 2015)

passante ha detto:


> Ogni tanto qualcuno scrive apprezzamenti sull’aspetto fisico della moglie, o della compagna, o dell’amante e SBAM finisce dietro alla lavagna con le orecchie da asino :carneval:
> 
> E io non capisco.
> 
> ...


Io credo semplicemente che l'aspetto fisico, almeno per un uomo, sia assolutamente fondamentale almeno per l'approccio. Ergo: se ritengo che una donna sia brutta, non c'è carattere meraviglioso o fascino nascosto che tenga, sempre brutta rimane e rimane lì dov'è.

Però, per l'appunto, secondo me ha più peso per l'uomo. Mi capita molto spesso di vedere donne oggettivamente belle con uomini oggettivamente brutti, molto meno il contrario.

Si, noi uomini siamo i soliti maiali superficiali, lo ammetto.

Scusate la franchezza.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Settembre 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mah, non direi. Tanto che se avessi l'amante negro non saresti certo l'unica, senza considerare il bonus dell'evitare ste minchiate assurde. Quindi: fatti il negro.


Capisco che appena tornato dalle vacanze non puoi leggerti 35 pagine di questo thread, anche perché non è l'unico, ma se avessi l'amante negro non direi che è negro perché non considererei questo elemento determinante per comunicare di aver trovato un compagno compatibile.
Questo è il succo del thread che è nato dal chiedersi perché se uno dice "ho avuto l'amante perché è gnocca" si pensa che ha detto una minchiata.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Settembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> l'opzione che i "corpi estranei provvisori" siamo noi, ai loro occhi, ovviamente non è da prendersi in considerazione.  certo.


Con tutto il rispetto dovuto all'admin: non dire minchiate!


----------



## Brunetta (2 Settembre 2015)

Kid ha detto:


> Io credo semplicemente che l'aspetto fisico, almeno per un uomo, sia assolutamente fondamentale almeno per l'approccio. Ergo: se ritengo che una donna sia brutta, non c'è carattere meraviglioso o fascino nascosto che tenga, sempre brutta rimane e rimane lì dov'è.
> 
> Però, per l'appunto, secondo me ha più peso per l'uomo. Mi capita molto spesso di vedere donne oggettivamente belle con uomini oggettivamente brutti, molto meno il contrario.
> 
> ...


Tu hai mai scritto che hai avuto l'amante perché era gnocca? O che tua moglie ha avuto una relazione perché il tuo ex amico era gnocco?

Non mi pare.


----------



## Joey Blow (2 Settembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Capisco che appena tornato dalle vacanze non puoi leggerti 35 pagine di questo thread, anche perché non è l'unico, ma se avessi l'amante negro non direi che è negro perché non considererei questo elemento determinante per comunicare di aver trovato un compagno compatibile.
> Questo è il succo del thread che è nato dal chiedersi perché se uno dice "ho avuto l'amante perché è gnocca" si pensa che ha detto una minchiata.


Ma sti cazzi, il succo di quella frase in quel post lì (perché io quella ho quotato) è una fesseria e, peraltro, lasciarti troppo a spasso qua sopra porta ad una serie di mattonate sui coglioni di thread mica da poco. Tipo. Quindi che tu lo dica o meno fotte sega ma prenditelo sto cioccolatino che stai malissimo.


----------



## Kid (2 Settembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu hai mai scritto che hai avuto l'amante perché era gnocca? O che tua moglie ha avuto una relazione perché il tuo ex amico era gnocco?
> 
> Non mi pare.


Non l'ho mai scritto, ma effettivamente la mia amante lo era. Così come era davvero orrendo (giuro che non c'è di mezzo l'orgoglio maschile) l'amante di mia moglie.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Settembre 2015)

Kid ha detto:


> Non l'ho mai scritto, ma effettivamente la mia amante lo era. Così come era davvero orrendo (giuro che non c'è di mezzo l'orgoglio maschile) l'amante di mia moglie.


Appunto.
E' ben diverso rispondere a una domanda e usare quelle categorie per definire le persone.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Settembre 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma sti cazzi, il succo di quella frase in quel post lì (perché io quella ho quotato) è una fesseria e, peraltro, lasciarti troppo a spasso qua sopra porta ad una serie di mattonate sui coglioni di thread mica da poco. Tipo. Quindi che tu lo dica o meno fotte sega ma prenditelo sto cioccolatino che stai malissimo.


Meno male che sei tornato!


----------



## Joey Blow (2 Settembre 2015)

Kid ha detto:


> Non l'ho mai scritto, ma effettivamente la mia amante lo era. Così come era davvero orrendo (giuro che non c'è di mezzo l'orgoglio maschile) l'amante di mia moglie.


Certo. Ovvio. Lapalissiano.


----------



## Kid (2 Settembre 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Certo. Ovvio. Lapalissiano.


Accantona per un minuto la tua nausea nei miei confronti e credimi: è davvero così, infatti ci rimasi male ancor di più.


----------



## perplesso (2 Settembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Con tutto il rispetto dovuto all'admin: non dire minchiate!


spiacente ma la minchiata, dovuta ad ignoranza causata da mancata esperienza di lavoro in una procura della repubblica, l'hai scritta tu.

agli occhi del musulmano medio presente in Italia, quelli diversi siamo noi.     e questo è un fatto.

cause,motivazioni e conseguenze di questo fatto sono chiaramente interpretabili.


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Settembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> l'opzione che i "corpi estranei provvisori" siamo noi, ai loro occhi, ovviamente non è da prendersi in considerazione.  certo.


Certo che al netto del problema Isis ( che evidentemente c'è) avete una paura fottuta della multietnia in generale :singleeye:


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Settembre 2015)

Kid ha detto:


> Io credo semplicemente che l'aspetto fisico, almeno per un uomo, sia assolutamente fondamentale almeno per l'approccio. Ergo: se ritengo che una donna sia brutta, non c'è carattere meraviglioso o fascino nascosto che tenga, sempre brutta rimane e rimane lì dov'è.
> 
> Però, per l'appunto, secondo me ha più peso per l'uomo. Mi capita molto spesso di vedere donne oggettivamente belle con uomini oggettivamente brutti, molto meno il contrario.
> 
> ...


Auguri


----------



## perplesso (2 Settembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Certo che al netto del problema Isis ( che evidentemente c'è) avete una paura fottuta della multietnia in generale :singleeye:


no.   non è paura.   è coscienza di sapere con chi si ha a che fare.  e riguarda UNA sola etnia.   chè poi etnia è anche un termine scorretto perchè gli arabi sono solo una parte dei musulmani.

sarebbe più adeguato come termine diffidenza verso una determinata cultura religiosa.


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Settembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> no.   non è paura.   è coscienza di sapere con chi si ha a che fare.  e riguarda UNA sola etnia.   chè poi etnia è anche un termine scorretto perchè gli arabi sono solo una parte dei musulmani.
> 
> sarebbe più adeguato come termine diffidenza verso una determinata cultura religiosa.


Si ma BRuni ha parlato di " nero" da quando in qua son tutti musulmani ? :singleeye:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (2 Settembre 2015)

Kid ha detto:


> Io credo semplicemente che l'aspetto fisico, almeno per un uomo, sia assolutamente fondamentale almeno per l'approccio. Ergo: se ritengo che una donna sia brutta, non c'è carattere meraviglioso o fascino nascosto che tenga, sempre brutta rimane e rimane lì dov'è.
> 
> Però, per l'appunto, secondo me ha più peso per l'uomo. Mi capita molto spesso di vedere donne oggettivamente belle con uomini oggettivamente brutti, molto meno il contrario.
> 
> ...


mi chiedevo quando saresti arrivato


----------



## perplesso (2 Settembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Si ma BRuni ha parlato di " nero" da quando in qua son tutti musulmani ? :singleeye:


Maliani,nigeriani e nigerini possono benissimo essere negri e musulmani.


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Settembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> Maliani,nigeriani e nigerini possono benissimo essere negri e musulmani.


Anche ma non solo ci sono i cattolici, metodisti ect.


----------



## perplesso (2 Settembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Anche ma non solo ci sono i cattolici, metodisti ect.


parvemi che ultimamente essere cattolici in Nigeria o Mali o Centrafrica, ma anche altrove, non faccia bene alla salute.

tendono ad ammazzarti.     ma sicuramente sono maldicenze.


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Settembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> parvemi che ultimamente essere cattolici in Nigeria o Mali o Centrafrica, ma anche altrove, non faccia bene alla salute.
> 
> tendono ad ammazzarti.     ma sicuramente sono maldicenze.


Negli usa se sei nero ti ammazza la polizia anche se sei cattolico, per dire. Comunque, appunto intendevo che ci sono i neri di America e son mica tutti musulmani, anzi. Questa associazione di idee ... *Nero= africano e musulmano* mi perplime  un po' sinceramente   Peraltro è noto che chi si è unito al l'isis può avere origini prettamente europee sia biologicamente che culturalmente ( la conversione all'islam, a quel tipo di islam è avvenuta da adulto ).


----------



## perplesso (2 Settembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Negli usa se sei nero ti ammazza la polizia anche se sei cattolico, per dire. Comunque, appunto intendevo che ci sono i neri di America e son mica tutti musulmani, anzi. Questa associazione di idee ... *Nero= africano e musulmano* mi perplime  un po' sinceramente   Peraltro è noto che chi si è unito al l'isis può avere origini prettamente europee sia biologicamente che culturalmente ( la conversione all'islam, a quel tipo di islam è avvenuta da adulto ).


se pestano/ammazzano un negro negli USA, interviene l'universo mondo a partire da quella parodia di presidente che hanno.     e sovente il poliziotto si gioca il distintivo.    e questo è bene.

Boko Haram sta falciando esseri umani come fossero mosche, ma non sento nè vedo manifestazioni di contrarietà.
sarò distratto?


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Settembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> se pestano/ammazzano un negro negli USA, interviene l'universo mondo a partire da quella parodia di presidente che hanno.     e sovente il poliziotto si gioca il distintivo.    e questo è bene.
> 
> Boko Haram sta falciando esseri umani come fossero mosche, ma non sento nè vedo manifestazioni di contrarietà.
> sarò distratto?


cioè ritieni che l'occidente avalli boko aram?


----------



## perplesso (2 Settembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> cioè ritieni che l'occidente avalli boko aram?


quantomeno non lo contrasta nel modo dovuto.


----------



## Fantastica (2 Settembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> se pestano/ammazzano un negro negli USA, interviene l'universo mondo a partire da quella parodia di presidente che hanno.     e sovente il poliziotto si gioca il distintivo.    e questo è bene.
> 
> Boko Haram sta falciando esseri umani come fossero mosche, ma non sento nè vedo manifestazioni di contrarietà.
> sarò distratto?


Che non ci sia uno straccio di manifestazione, ma direi di sollevazione, eccheccazzo, in Europa, per gli orrori che accadono a non troppa distanza da noi è una cosa repellente, vergognosa, schifosa, da vigliacchi, oppure da sottomessi almeno nell'anima. Consenzienti, pronti a essere islamizzati a quel modo lì, almeno nella testa. Salvo poi urlare contro gli stranieri in modi che nin so se mi fanno ancora più schifo, ma direi di sì.


----------



## Jim Cain (2 Settembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu hai mai scritto che hai avuto l'amante perché era gnocca? O che tua moglie ha avuto una relazione perché il tuo ex amico era gnocco?
> 
> Non mi pare.


No, ma se avesse avuto l'amante (non conosco la storia di Kid) sicuramente l'avrebbe ritenuta tale....
Poi oh, fatevene una ragione, senza per questo tacciare di superficialità chi la pensa in questo modo...


----------



## Tessa (2 Settembre 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> No, ma se avesse avuto l'amante (non conosco la storia di Kid) sicuramente l'avrebbe ritenuta tale....
> Poi oh, fatevene una ragione, senza per questo tacciare di superficialità chi la pensa in questo modo...


Mi stupisco che tu non conosca la storia di Kid. 
Per certi versi e' molto simile alla tua. 
Ma tu leggi ogni tanto anche quello che non riguarda strettamente te?


----------



## Jim Cain (2 Settembre 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Mi stupisco che tu non conosca la storia di Kid.
> Per certi versi e' molto simile alla tua.
> Ma tu leggi ogni tanto anche quello che non riguarda strettamente te?


Ho letto con attenzione le storie di parecchi utenti 'attivi', ovviamente non tutti (tu hai letto TUTTE le storie qui presenti ?).
In QUESTO caso rispondevo ad un'evidente allusione circa la mia 'superficialità'.
Ho più volte specificato che la 'gnoccagine' è stata (ed è, per me e per moltissimi altri come me) conditio sine qua non per intrapendere una relazione.
Ovviamente non l'unica, e l'ho specificato spesso (ma sembra non si sia voluto cogliere).
Sono stato 'accusato' di averla 'esibita' come fosse l'unica molla che mi spinge ad interessarmi ad una persona dell'altro sesso, e francamente così non è.
Poi, come già scritto, è bene farsene una ragione : se per me (per me), per i miei canoni, per come piace a me, non mi 'piaci' per come 'appari' potrai anche essere la persona più fantastica, interessante, profonda, amabile di questo mondo. 
Sarai la mia migliore amica, a patto di accettare come migliore amico un superficialone come me.


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Settembre 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Ho letto con attenzione le storie di parecchi utenti 'attivi', ovviamente non tutti (tu hai letto TUTTE le storie qui presenti ?).
> In QUESTO caso rispondevo ad un'evidente allusione circa la mia 'superficialità'.
> Ho più volte specificato che la 'gnoccagine' è stata (ed è, per me e per moltissimi altri come me) conditio sine qua non per intrapendere una relazione.
> Ovviamente non l'unica, e l'ho specificato spesso (ma sembra non si sia voluto cogliere).
> ...


Mah .... Che uno ci debba piacere per poter iniziare una relazione e con piacere intendo fisicamente è innegabile quindi non è che sei diverso dai più. Per contro se la condizione "sine qua non" è dover essere gnocca come fai a scoprire altre qualità della persona che in teoria potrebbe interessarti ? altra cosa spero che tu sia gnocco se no secondo i tuoi parametri scopi poco


----------



## Jim Cain (2 Settembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Mah .... Che uno ci debba piacere per poter iniziare una relazione e con piacere intendo fisicamente è innegabile quindi non è che sei diverso dai più. Per contro se la condizione "sine qua non" è dover essere gnocca come fai a scoprire altre qualità della persona che in teoria potrebbe interessarti ? altra cosa spero che tu sia gnocco se no secondo i tuoi parametri scopi poco


Guarda che sono d'accordo con te sul fatto che "che uno ci debba piacere per poter iniziare una relazione e con piacere  intendo fisicamente è innegabile quindi non è che sei diverso dai più".
Per il secondo punto non ho capìto, credo di essere stato chiaro sul fatto che quella è una condizione essenziale, SE non si avvera quella condizione non passo ad esaminare il resto, viceversa se lo è allora mi è naturale approfondire la conoscenza (in un'ottica che esclude ovviamente la semplice 'amicizia' e che mira evidentemente 'all'accoppiamento'). E' così difficile da capire ? Non credo.
Quanto al terzo punto, boh, che dirti, meglio 'poco' ma 'buono'.
(al momento solo e poco con la mia compagna, ma prima o poi toccherà organizzarsi)


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Settembre 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Guarda che sono d'accordo con te sul fatto che "che uno ci debba piacere per poter iniziare una relazione e con piacere  intendo fisicamente è innegabile quindi non è che sei diverso dai più".
> Per il secondo punto non ho capìto, credo di essere stato chiaro sul fatto che quella è una condizione essenziale, SE non si avvera quella condizione non passo ad esaminare il resto, viceversa se lo è allora mi è naturale approfondire la conoscenza (in un'ottica che esclude ovviamente la semplice 'amicizia' e che mira evidentemente 'all'accoppiamento'). E' così difficile da capire ? Non credo.
> Quanto al terzo punto, boh, che dirti, meglio 'poco' *ma 'buono'.*
> (al momento solo e poco con la mia compagna, ma prima o poi toccherà organizzarsi)


Questo aggettivo lo prendo come buono perché gnocca.


----------



## Jim Cain (2 Settembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Questo aggettivo lo prendo come buono perché gnocca.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Settembre 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> No, ma se avesse avuto l'amante (non conosco la storia di Kid) sicuramente l'avrebbe ritenuta tale....
> Poi oh, fatevene una ragione, senza per questo tacciare di superficialità chi la pensa in questo modo...


Non sei superficiale, sei maschilista oppure hai un'identità specchio. Non sei il solo.


----------



## Flavia (2 Settembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Anche ma non solo ci sono i cattolici, metodisti ect.


quello che avevo cercato di dire
(male a quanto pare) nel mio
intervento precedente, è che
non è facile approcciarsi una persona
nata e cresciuta in un determinato
contesto sociale e culturale, e puoi
appartenere a qualsiasi religione
poco importa perchè nella testa
avrai ben fermi determinati paletti
dai quali non ti scolli
diverso il discorso per coloro che 
sono nati e cresciuti in una cultura
simile alla nostra
poi in ultima analisi tutto dipende
anche dal tipo di "rapporto affettivo"
che vuoi o che vai cercando


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Settembre 2015)

Flavia ha detto:


> quello che avevo cercato di dire
> (male a quanto pare) nel mio
> intervento precedente, è che
> non è facile approcciarsi una persona
> ...


Si certo, la mia perplessità era appunto sull'associare in automatico nero a musulmano come se tutti i bianchi fossero  cattolici.


----------



## Horny (2 Settembre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Mi sono un poco forzata all'inizio, sai? Sapevo che era l'uomo "giusto", e attrazione o non attrazione "dovevo" cedere. Meno male che ho vinto l'iniziale leggera ripugnanza. Sono stata ripagata alla grande


davvero?
a me non è mai accaduto che qualcuno che all'inizio mi dispiaceva fisicamente,
scoperte altre qualità mi attraesse.


----------



## Fantastica (2 Settembre 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> davvero?
> a me non è mai accaduto che qualcuno che all'inizio mi dispiaceva fisicamente,
> scoperte altre qualità mi attraesse.


Era bello, innegabilmente, ma fisicamente non mi attraeva, non c'era stata la "reazione chimica", da parte mia, al primo incontro (e nemmeno al secondo, ho cominciato a trovarlo attraente al terzo, forse anche dopo). 
Ma era (ed è) così "forte", che quando poi mi sono lasciata vivere (mi sono permessa di lasciarmi andare) questa storia senza badare all'ormone, ho amato ANCHE fisicamente con una profondità e una commozione che non ho mai più vissute -e questo per tanti tanti anni senza un cedimento uno, nemmeno dell'ormone-.
Con il mio amante è l'opposto: reazioni chimiche che lui definisce simili a fusioni nucleari, un sesso stellare, vastità tanta, ma profondità poca poca, da parte mia...


----------



## Brunetta (2 Settembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Si certo, la mia perplessità era appunto sull'associare in automatico nero a musulmano come se tutti i bianchi fossero  cattolici.


I pregiudizi che scatena nero e per non dire musulmano sono secondi solo ai pregiudizi sulle donne. Era quello che volevo dimostrare. Ma il pregiudizio non ha fatto notare l'analogia.


----------



## Spot (3 Settembre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Era bello, innegabilmente, ma fisicamente non mi attraeva, non c'era stata la "reazione chimica", da parte mia, al primo incontro (e nemmeno al secondo, ho cominciato a trovarlo attraente al terzo, forse anche dopo).
> Ma era (ed è) così "forte", che quando poi mi sono lasciata vivere (mi sono permessa di lasciarmi andare) questa storia senza badare all'ormone, ho amato ANCHE fisicamente con una profondità e una commozione che non ho mai più vissute -e questo per tanti tanti anni senza un cedimento uno, nemmeno dell'ormone-.
> Con il mio amante è l'opposto: reazioni chimiche che lui definisce simili a fusioni nucleari, un sesso stellare, vastità tanta, ma profondità poca poca, da parte mia...


Mancanza di reazione chimica e ripugnanza sono due cose diverse.


----------



## Jim Cain (3 Settembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non sei superficiale, sei maschilista oppure hai un'identità specchio. Non sei il solo.


Maschilista ? Non credo proprio mia cara. Ho più volte sottolineato con dispiacere il fatto che se a tradire un uomo é generalmente considerato un figo, se lo fa una donna spesso invece scappa l'appellativo di zoccola. Quindi, per quanto mi riguarda, respingo ogni 'accusa' in tal senso. Semplicemente, mi piacciono le femmine, e quel che 'vedo', é essenziale per avere un rapporto che non sia di amicizia. É semplice. Noi maschi siamo semplici.


----------



## sienne (3 Settembre 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Maschilista ? Non credo proprio mia cara. Ho più volte sottolineato con dispiacere il fatto che se a tradire un uomo é generalmente considerato un figo, se lo fa una donna spesso invece scappa l'appellativo di zoccola. Quindi, per quanto mi riguarda, respingo ogni 'accusa' in tal senso. Semplicemente, mi piacciono le femmine, e quel che 'vedo', é essenziale per avere un rapporto che non sia di amicizia. É semplice. Noi maschi siamo semplici.


Ciao

A punto, in questo siete superficiali. 


sienne


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Settembre 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Maschilista ?* Non credo proprio mia cara.* Ho più volte sottolineato con dispiacere il fatto che se a tradire un uomo é generalmente considerato un figo, se lo fa una donna spesso invece scappa l'appellativo di zoccola. Quindi, per quanto mi riguarda, respingo ogni 'accusa' in tal senso. Semplicemente, mi piacciono le femmine, e quel che 'vedo', é essenziale per avere un rapporto che non sia di amicizia. É semplice. Noi maschi siamo semplici.



poi dividi le donne in cesse e gnocche e in base a quello decidi che ruolo possono avere.


----------



## Nicka (3 Settembre 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> poi dividi le donne in cesse e gnocche e in base a quello decidi che ruolo possono avere.


Be, ma quello non vuol dire in ogni caso essere maschilisti...tutt'al più scemi...


----------



## Jim Cain (3 Settembre 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> poi dividi le donne in cesse e gnocche e in base a quello decidi che ruolo possono avere.


Se permetti, si.


----------



## free (3 Settembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho avuto a lungo il dubbio se c'eri o ci facevi.
> Ci sei.
> Non hai neanche capito la pluralità di modi in cui sei stata offensiva.



se, se....non hai spiegato come mai la Bardot è una scimmietta, non vuoi ammettere che hai scritto una cazzata insensata, la mia domanda evidentemente lo era!
più in generale, secondo me spesso i tuoi post trasudano un malcelato disprezzo verso le persone che non si fanno le MENATE allucinanti che ti fai tu su qualsivoglia argomento, bellezza, ricchezza, parolacce, grasso addominale e via così...sembra che ritieni chi non vive delle tue menate assurde un essere nefando e comunque inferiore, questo è!


----------



## Tessa (3 Settembre 2015)

free ha detto:


> se, se....non hai spiegato come mai la Bardot è una scimmietta, non vuoi ammettere che hai scritto una cazzata insensata, la mia domanda evidentemente lo era!
> più in generale, secondo me spesso i tuoi post trasudano un malcelato disprezzo verso le persone che non si fanno le MENATE allucinanti che ti fai tu su qualsivoglia argomento, bellezza, ricchezza, parolacce, grasso addominale e via così...sembra che ritieni chi non vive delle tue menate assurde un essere nefando e comunque inferiore, questo è!


Ma non ha scritto che per lei la Bardot è una scimmietta. Mi pare abbia citato qualcuno che ha fatto questo 'apprezzamento'.

Certo tu hai il dono della semplificazione.


----------



## Horny (3 Settembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Mancanza di reazione chimica e ripugnanza sono due cose diverse.


infatti pareva anche a me.
piuttosto diverse.


----------



## Horny (3 Settembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> A punto, in questo siete superficiali.
> 
> ...


Si, sono superficiali, in questo.
cmq non ho seguito bene la discussione, e mi dispiace perché mi interessa molto.
di primo acchito non capisco tanto i toni duri con questo utente.
a me pare solo più sincero di altri.


----------



## Horny (3 Settembre 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Maschilista ? Non credo proprio mia cara. Ho più volte sottolineato con dispiacere il fatto che se a tradire un uomo é generalmente considerato un figo, se lo fa una donna spesso invece scappa l'appellativo di zoccola. Quindi, per quanto mi riguarda, respingo ogni 'accusa' in tal senso. Semplicemente, mi piacciono le femmine, e quel che 'vedo', é essenziale per avere un rapporto che non sia di amicizia. É semplice. Noi maschi siamo semplici.


ti faccio una domanda.
mettiamo che tu conoscessi una persona prima di vederla,
non so, tipo una collega che lavora in un'altra sede rispetto alla tua.
mettiamo che tu non stimassi questa persona, che avessi di lei una pessima considerazione.
se si rivelasse una bellissima donna ne saresti attratto?
eventualmente, ci andresti a letto?


----------



## Ingenuo (4 Settembre 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> Si, sono superficiali, in questo.
> cmq non ho seguito bene la discussione, e mi dispiace perché mi interessa molto.
> di primo acchito non capisco tanto i toni duri con questo utente.
> a me pare solo più sincero di altri.


E' normale. La mancanza di ipocrisia è considerata un peccato grave, da scomunica


----------



## sienne (4 Settembre 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> E' normale. La mancanza di ipocrisia è considerata un peccato grave, da scomunica



Ciao

uhhhhhh, cosa ti brucia e cosa te lo fa credere. 



sienne


----------



## danny (4 Settembre 2015)

La divisione del mondo femminile in cessa e gnocca e di quello maschile in figo sfigato sono molto frequenti nelle situazioni di dipendenza dai rapporti di un gruppo di appartenenza.
Come tra gli adolescenti e i giovani, o tra i maschi dei bar
Una più accesa individualità, ovvero coscienza di sé, riesce a concepire l'altro in maniera indipendente dal giudizio estetico della massa.
Mia nonna avrebbe sitentizzato "non è bello quel che è bello, ma è bello quel che piace".


----------



## Ingenuo (4 Settembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> uhhhhhh, cosa ti brucia e cosa te lo fa credere.
> 
> ...


Cosa mi dovrebbe bruciare? Al limite il sedere soffro un pò di emorroidi


----------



## Ingenuo (4 Settembre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> La divisione del mondo femminile in cessa e gnocca e di quello maschile in figo sfigato sono molto frequenti nelle situazioni di dipendenza dai rapporti di un gruppo di appartenenza.
> Come tra gli adolescenti e i giovani, o tra i maschi dei bar
> Una più accesa individualità, ovvero coscienza di sé, riesce a concepire l'altro in maniera indipendente dal giudizio estetico della massa.
> Mia nonna avrebbe sitentizzato "non è bello quel che è bello, ma è bello quel che piace".


Infatti. E' perfettamente normale per definire in modo sintetico qualcuno magari a qualcuno che non lo conosce,


----------



## sienne (4 Settembre 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> Cosa mi dovrebbe bruciare? Al limite il sedere soffro un pò di emorroidi



Ciao

si nota ... 

Se fai un'accusa di ipocrisia, mi piacerebbe capire da cosa lo hai dedotto. 


sienne


----------



## danny (4 Settembre 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> Infatti. E' perfettamente normale per definire in modo sintetico qualcuno magari a qualcuno che non lo conosce,


Più che un giudizio sintetico è una valutazione soggetta alla validazione e all'approvazione del gruppo destinata a definire oltre all'oggetto anche il soggetto recitante.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Settembre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Più che un giudizio sintetico è una valutazione soggetta alla validazione e all'approvazione del gruppo destinata a definire oltre all'oggetto anche il soggetto recitante.


E' più che evidente.
Ma lo facciamo tutti, dicendo magari che una persona è intelligente.
Però non mi suona proprio uguale.


----------



## Zod (4 Settembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E' più che evidente.
> Ma lo facciamo tutti, dicendo magari che una persona è intelligente.
> Però non mi suona proprio uguale.


Ma quindi tu in un uomo non guardi se è basso, se è grasso, se è calvo, se gli mancano i denti. Se ritenessi che hanno un gran cervello ed un gran cuore potresti innamorarti anche di...che so...Brunetta il politico, oppure Giuliano Ferrara, o Paolo Villaggio.... Oppure c'è un limite estetico anche per te?


----------



## Brunetta (4 Settembre 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Ma quindi tu in un uomo non guardi se è basso, se è grasso, se è calvo, se gli mancano i denti. Se ritenessi che hanno un gran cervello ed un gran cuore potresti innamorarti anche di...che so...Brunetta il politico, oppure Giuliano Ferrara, o Paolo Villaggio.... Oppure c'è un limite estetico anche per te?


Quelle teste mi ripugnano più del fisico.
C'è un giornalista di Sky che sta seguendo i migranti. Lo trovo ogni giorno più affascinante.
Comunque non si disquisiva sul fatto che fisicamente una persona ti deve piacere ma del DEFINIRE una persona con cui hai una relazione, non un modello o una modella fotografata, come gnocca e dando a questa cosa la motivazione per la relazione. E sia chiaro che gnocca non è equivalente di bella. L'aggettivo bello/bella non corrisponde a oggetto utile per il sesso, riconosciuto portatore di caratteristiche fisiche sessuali secondarie adeguate a svolgere funzione pornografica.
Però stato detto almeno una decina di volte.


----------



## spleen (4 Settembre 2015)

Tu sei bella.


----------



## Horny (4 Settembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> uhhhhhh, cosa ti brucia e cosa te lo fa credere.
> 
> ...


un attimo, io non mi riferivo a ingenuo ma all'altro con l'avatar orrendo.
ingenuo, se ricordo bene, e' tipo un TROLL/fake, e non lo considero proprio.
quello con l'avatar orrendo, invece, mi ricordo che fu trattato duramente sin dall'inizio,
ma a me non è' mai parso peggiore della media (degli utenti maschi), solo meno ipocrita.
pero' ripeto, non ho letto bene la discussione e forse ho perso pezzi fondamentali.....


----------



## Brunetta (4 Settembre 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Tu sei bella.


:danza:alco::simy:   :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::angelo:


----------



## sienne (4 Settembre 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> un attimo, io non mi riferivo a ingenuo ma all'altro con l'avatar orrendo.
> ingenuo, se ricordo bene, e' tipo un TROLL/fake, e non lo considero proprio.
> quello con l'avatar orrendo, invece, mi ricordo che fu trattato duramente sin dall'inizio,
> ma a me non è' mai parso peggiore della media (degli utenti maschi), solo meno ipocrita.
> pero' ripeto, non ho letto bene la discussione e forse ho perso pezzi fondamentali.....



Ciao

non ho letto ipocrisia. Questo aspetto mi è proprio sfuggito. Come al solito ... perciò ho chiesto. 
Ho letto più un fastidio nel tentare ripetutamente di spiegare un concetto semplice. 
È vero che da un lato ammette e spiega, ma è anche vero che rigetta come ciò viene percepito. 
Questo può irritare ... 


sienne


----------



## Brunetta (4 Settembre 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> un attimo, io non mi riferivo a ingenuo ma all'altro con l'avatar orrendo.
> ingenuo, se ricordo bene, e' tipo un TROLL/fake, e non lo considero proprio.
> quello con l'avatar orrendo, invece, mi ricordo che fu trattato duramente sin dall'inizio,
> ma a me non è' mai parso peggiore della media (degli utenti maschi), solo meno ipocrita.
> pero' ripeto, non ho letto bene la discussione e forse ho perso pezzi fondamentali.....


Sì Jim Cain.
E' sincero ma esprime pensiero diffuso, purtroppo.
Ma siamo qui per capire.:up:


----------



## Horny (4 Settembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quelle teste mi ripugnano più del fisico.
> C'è un giornalista di Sky che sta seguendo i migranti. Lo trovo ogni giorno più affascinante.
> Comunque non si disquisiva sul fatto che fisicamente una persona ti deve piacere ma del DEFINIRE una persona con cui hai una relazione, non un modello o una modella fotografata, come gnocca e dando a questa cosa la motivazione per la relazione. E sia chiaro che gnocca non è equivalente di bella. L'aggettivo bello/bella non corrisponde a oggetto utile per il sesso, riconosciuto portatore di caratteristiche fisiche sessuali secondarie adeguate a svolgere funzione pornografica.
> Però stato detto almeno una decina di volte.


premesso che nessuna persona andrebbe mai trattata come un oggetto,
stento a credere che la gnoccaggine  (che termine...)/ aspetto da modello possa essere davvero
motivo di una relazione per chicchessia.
magari di un paio di scopate, ma di una relazione?


----------



## Fantastica (4 Settembre 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> premesso che nessuna persona andrebbe mai trattata come un oggetto,
> stento a credere che la gnoccaggine  (che termine...)/ aspetto da modello possa essere davvero
> motivo di una relazione per chicchessia.
> magari di un paio di scopate, ma di una relazione?


Anche.


----------



## Horny (4 Settembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non ho letto ipocrisia. Questo aspetto mi è proprio sfuggito. Come al solito ... perciò ho chiesto.
> Ho letto più un fastidio nel tentare ripetutamente di spiegare un concetto semplice.
> ...


A si certo.
inoltre questa tendenza a trattare le donne come oggetti e' proprio sgradevole.
purtroppo è' diffusa.


----------



## Horny (4 Settembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sì Jim Cain.
> E' sincero ma esprime pensiero diffuso, purtroppo.
> Ma siamo qui per capire.:up:


si, esatto!!


----------



## Brunetta (4 Settembre 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> premesso che nessuna persona andrebbe mai trattata come un oggetto,
> stento a credere che la gnoccaggine  (che termine...)/ aspetto da modello possa essere davvero
> motivo di una relazione per chicchessia.
> magari di un paio di scopate, ma di una relazione?


Lo credo anch'io.
Penso che infatti dica qualcosa di ciò di cui in quel momento Jim voleva dire a se stesso.
Anch'io ho detto in alcune circostanze che ero gnocca, ma in quel momento ne avevo bisogno io per rafforzare quella parte di me in contrapposizione a quello che stavo raccontando.


----------



## Horny (4 Settembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Lo credo anch'io.
> Penso che infatti dica qualcosa di ciò di cui in quel momento Jim voleva dire a se stesso.
> Anch'io ho detto in alcune circostanze che ero gnocca, ma in quel momento ne avevo bisogno io per rafforzare quella parte di me in contrapposizione a quello che stavo raccontando.


tu a volte sei persino troppo indulgente.....
.................con certi soggetti ....tipo Altro....
Tornando a jim, non è stato affatto sincero con la moglie, stavo pensando!
poi vabe', a me lui irrita meno di altri perché ha un modo di interloquire meno ipocrita,
e leggermente più 'sveglio' ma comunque la mentalità......anche no, grazie.
il fatto della contrapposizione e' capitato anche a me.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Settembre 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> tu a volte sei persino troppo indulgente.....
> .................con certi soggetti ....tipo Altro....
> Tornando a jim, non è stato affatto sincero con la moglie, stavo pensando!
> poi vabe', a me lui irrita meno di altri perché ha un modo di interloquire meno ipocrita,
> e leggermente più 'sveglio' ma comunque la mentalità......


Secondo me si intravvede una sua vulnerabilità di cui non è consapevole.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (4 Settembre 2015)

È fin troppo sincero, si tira la zappa sui piedi ogni tre per due


----------



## Zod (4 Settembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quelle teste mi ripugnano più del fisico.
> C'è un giornalista di Sky che sta seguendo i migranti. Lo trovo ogni giorno più affascinante.
> Comunque non si disquisiva sul fatto che fisicamente una persona ti deve piacere ma del DEFINIRE una persona con cui hai una relazione, non un modello o una modella fotografata, come gnocca e dando a questa cosa la motivazione per la relazione. E sia chiaro che gnocca non è equivalente di bella. L'aggettivo bello/bella non corrisponde a oggetto utile per il sesso, riconosciuto portatore di caratteristiche fisiche sessuali secondarie adeguate a svolgere funzione pornografica.
> Però stato detto almeno una decina di volte.


Nessuno può stare con una donna solo perchè è gnocca, farci famiglia e figli. Forse con una amante e per un breve periodo. L'essere bella è una caratteristica positiva, ma da sola non basta a creare un legame di medio o lungo periodo. Oltretutto la bellezza non è per sempre. Quindi ancora non mi è chiaro di cosa stiamo parlando. Chiacchiere da aperitivo? Come quelle che dicono "non è bellissimo ma ha un uccello enorme e scopa alla grande"? E' ovvio che l'essere belli non sia sufficiente. Ed è ovvio anche però che a parità di altre caratteristiche la più bella vince.


----------



## Horny (5 Settembre 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> È fin troppo sincero, si tira la zappa sui piedi ogni tre per due


si si, per questo mi fa simpatia.
pero' sincero e' una parola grossa.
diciamo non ipocrita intellettualmente.


----------



## Horny (5 Settembre 2015)

Brunetta,
quando scrivi: quelle teste mi ripugnano più del fisico 
Mi rammenti Berlusconi quando disse alla Bindi: 
lei è più bella che intelligente


----------



## Horny (5 Settembre 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Nessuno può stare con una donna solo perchè è gnocca, farci famiglia e figli. Forse con una amante e per un breve periodo. L'essere bella è una caratteristica positiva, ma da sola non basta a creare un legame di medio o lungo periodo. Oltretutto la bellezza non è per sempre. Quindi ancora non mi è chiaro di cosa stiamo parlando. Chiacchiere da aperitivo? Come quelle che dicono "non è bellissimo ma ha un uccello enorme e scopa alla grande"? E' ovvio che l'essere belli non sia sufficiente. Ed è ovvio anche però che a parità di altre caratteristiche la più bella vince.


Ma dipende da cosa intendi per essere amante.
se scopare tre volte in un motel allora può anche darsi.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Settembre 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> Brunetta,
> quando scrivi: quelle teste mi ripugnano più del fisico
> Mi rammenti Berlusconi quando disse alla Bindi:
> lei è più bella che intelligente



Per alcuni però c'è perfetta armonia tra i due aspetti: Berlusconi, Ferrara, Salvini, Borghezio ecc


----------



## Ingenuo (5 Settembre 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> un attimo, io non mi riferivo a ingenuo ma all'altro con l'avatar orrendo.
> ingenuo, se ricordo bene, e' tipo un TROLL/fake, e non lo considero proprio.


Premesso che la tua opinione vale meno di zero, troll/fake glielo puoi dire a tua sorella:rotfl:


----------



## Zod (5 Settembre 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> Ma dipende da cosa intendi per essere amante.
> se scopare tre volte in un motel allora può anche darsi.


Dipende da quale bisogno deve soddisfare l'amante. Se è solo bisogno di sesso deve essere bello o almeno performante. Se invece deve soddisfare altri bisogni, di tipo affettivo, allora la bellezza conta poco.


----------



## passante (5 Settembre 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Vabbè. Sostanzialmente i parametri che rendono una donna attraente per l'uomo hanno una base data dall'istinto di riproduzione. Mai scordare che siamo animali. Quindi fianchi e seno abbondanti vengono istintivamente apprezzati in quanto caratteristiche favorevoli alla riproduzione. Poi, per la fortuna di noi taglie 38, entrano in gioco altre caratteristiche, tipo la lunghezza degli arti, la bellezza dei capelli e anche lo stato di salute dei denti e della pelle che sono un segnale di salute generico. Tutta questa valutazione viene fatta inconsapevolmente alla prima occhiata. La cosa analoga avviene nell'altro senso, però i parametri che istintivamente ricerca la donna nell'uomo sono più caratteriali che fisici perché quella che deve essere garantita non è la riproduzione ma la sopravvivenza dei figli. Quindi il tono della voce un piglio deciso il modo di muoversi che dia l'idea di prestanza fisica, coraggio e determinazione sono caratteristiche che attraggono più di un fisico scultoreo a livello sessuale. Poi é arrivata la televisione e ha incasinato tutto.


e vabbè, ma allora i parametri che rendono un uomo attraente per un altro uomo su che cosa si basano? o una donna per un'altra donna, ovvio. :singleeye:


----------



## Brunetta (5 Settembre 2015)

passante ha detto:


> e vabbè, ma allora i parametri che rendono un uomo attraente per un altro uomo su che cosa si basano? o una donna per un'altra donna, ovvio. :singleeye:


Io so che di un uomo mi piace il suo non essere donna e di conseguenza la ruvidezza del viso, la pelle e la consistenza corporea muscolosa priva di morbidezza ecc.

Immagino che sia lo stesso.


----------



## passante (6 Settembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io so che di un uomo mi piace il suo non essere donna e di conseguenza la ruvidezza del viso, la pelle e la consistenza corporea muscolosa priva di morbidezza ecc.
> 
> Immagino che sia lo stesso.


sì, poi ognuno ci mette del suo.  ma intendevo dire rispetto al discorso che faceva la sbri sull'istinto e la riproduzione... cioè se certi canoni sono iscritti istintivamente in noi ai fini della riproduzione della specie... come si colloca l'attrazione tra persone dello stesso sesso? se c'è una "ragione" per cui a un uomo piace una donna con certe forme, ed è che suggeriscono e rendono inconsciamente "probabile" la riproduzione, che ragione c'è dietro all'attrazione tra maschi? 

p.s.
nessuna, da questa prospettiva, già lo so. era per dire.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Settembre 2015)

passante ha detto:


> sì, poi ognuno ci mette del suo.  ma intendevo dire rispetto al discorso che faceva la sbri sull'istinto e la riproduzione... cioè se certi canoni sono iscritti istintivamente in noi ai fini della riproduzione della specie... come si colloca l'attrazione tra persone dello stesso sesso? se c'è una "ragione" per cui a un uomo piace una donna con certe forme, ed è che suggeriscono e rendono inconsciamente "probabile" la riproduzione, che ragione c'è dietro all'attrazione tra maschi?
> 
> p.s.
> nessuna, da questa prospettiva, già lo so. era per dire.


In quella prospettiva non ha senso.
Evidentemente l'omosessualità ha molte funzioni dal punto di vista evolutivo per la coesione del gruppo o per il consolidamento della gerarchia o per il controllo numerico di una popolazione.
Per dire:gli studi sulle popolazioni (animali) rilevano che, potendo potenzialmente un maschio fecondare moltissime femmine, il modo più efficace per ridurre la riproduzione è diminuire il numero delle femmine. Se le femmine diminuiscono la sessualità maschile deve giocoforza rivolgersi verso altri maschi. Ma questo non spiega l'omosessualità femminile.


----------



## passante (6 Settembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> In quella prospettiva non ha senso.
> Evidentemente l'omosessualità ha molte funzioni dal punto di vista evolutivo per la coesione del gruppo o per il consolidamento della gerarchia o per il controllo numerico di una popolazione.
> Per dire:gli studi sulle popolazioni (animali) rilevano che, potendo potenzialmente un maschio fecondare moltissime femmine, il modo più efficace per ridurre la riproduzione è diminuire il numero delle femmine. Se le femmine diminuiscono la sessualità maschile deve giocoforza rivolgersi verso altri maschi. Ma questo non spiega l'omosessualità femminile.


mah. comunque dicevo per dire, io a titolo personale ho smesso di cercare un senso. 
del resto sto con matteo perché è fighissimo 

basta, buonanotte


----------



## Brunetta (6 Settembre 2015)

passante ha detto:


> mah. comunque dicevo per dire, io a titolo personale ho smesso di cercare un senso.
> del resto sto con matteo perché è fighissimo
> 
> basta, buonanotte


:mexican: lui non so. Tu certamente.


----------



## spleen (6 Settembre 2015)

passante ha detto:


> sì, poi ognuno ci mette del suo.  ma intendevo dire rispetto al discorso che faceva la sbri sull'istinto e la riproduzione... cioè se certi canoni sono iscritti istintivamente in noi *ai fini della riproduzione della specie.*.. come si colloca l'attrazione tra persone dello stesso sesso? se c'è una "ragione" per cui a un uomo piace una donna con certe forme, ed è che suggeriscono e rendono inconsciamente "probabile" la riproduzione, che ragione c'è dietro all'attrazione tra maschi?
> 
> p.s.
> nessuna, da questa prospettiva, già lo so. era per dire.


Ai fini della "conservazione" della specie, c' è una sottile ma sostanziale differenza. Nell' ambito di un gruppo, in moltissime specie solo alcuni individui si riproducono, per esempio nel branco di lupi solo la coppia dominante.
In natura i singoli individui non contano praticamente nulla, conta il risultato globale.
Tra gli umani la faccenda è ancora più complessa e distante da essere completamente svelata. Questo sia nel caso dell' omosessualità, sia nel caso dell' attrazione etero. In quest' ultima es. entrano in gioco canoni culturali, dei quali  conosciamo l' evoluzione estetica ma non completamente la spinta recondita. Le veneri scolpite nel neolitico al giorno d' oggi sarebbero etichettate da qualcuno come "cesse", lo stesso le donne rinascimentali, così come noi le vediamo per esempio raffigurate da Rubens, grasso era bello perchè significava possibile successo riproduttivo (?)perciò culo grosso, ok, ma perchè  seni piccoli? La modernità ha sconvolto questi gusti esteriori, se tutto fosse stato rigidamente codificato nei nostri geni non sarebbe successo.


----------



## Horny (6 Settembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> In quella prospettiva non ha senso.
> Evidentemente l'omosessualità ha molte funzioni dal punto di vista evolutivo per la coesione del gruppo o per il consolidamento della gerarchia o per il controllo numerico di una popolazione.
> Per dire:gli studi sulle popolazioni (animali) rilevano che, potendo potenzialmente un maschio fecondare moltissime femmine, il modo più efficace per ridurre la riproduzione è diminuire il numero delle femmine. Se le femmine diminuiscono la sessualità maschile deve giocoforza rivolgersi verso altri maschi. Ma questo non spiega l'omosessualità femminile.


be' statisticamente l'accoppiamento tra donne riduce la riproduzione, no?


----------



## Horny (6 Settembre 2015)

Un uomo con cui sono stata diceva che con me provava.....
un forte istinto ad accoppiarsi a fini riproduttivi.


----------



## passante (6 Settembre 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> Un uomo con cui sono stata diceva che con me provava.....
> un forte istinto ad accoppiarsi a fini riproduttivi.


 ma eraun complimento? mi mancano i fondamentali, mi rendo conto.


----------



## sienne (6 Settembre 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> Un uomo con cui sono stata diceva che con me provava.....
> un forte istinto ad accoppiarsi a fini riproduttivi.



Ciao

non ho capito. 
Cioè, una frase del genere include un legame a lungo termine, in qualsiasi forma essa sia. 



sienne


----------



## ipazia (6 Settembre 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> Un uomo con cui sono stata diceva che con me provava.....
> un forte istinto ad accoppiarsi a fini riproduttivi.





passante ha detto:


> ma eraun complimento? mi mancano i fondamentali, mi rendo conto.


.....scapperei senza neanche salutare!!!!:scared::scared::scared:


----------



## sienne (6 Settembre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> .....scapperei senza neanche salutare!!!!:scared::scared::scared:



Ciao

Ahahahahaha!

Siamo in due!


sienne


----------



## Spot (6 Settembre 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> Un uomo con cui sono stata diceva che con me provava.....
> un forte istinto ad accoppiarsi a fini riproduttivi.


Brrr..


----------



## Nicka (6 Settembre 2015)

passante ha detto:


> ma eraun complimento? mi mancano i fondamentali, mi rendo conto.


Io lo prenderei in molti modi, ma di certo non come un complimento...:unhappy:


----------



## Fantastica (6 Settembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non ho capito.
> Cioè, una frase del genere include un legame a lungo termine, in qualsiasi forma essa sia.
> ...


Una delle prime volte, il mio amante rischiò di mettermi incinta, pur sapendo perfettamente che non prendo contraccettivi e avendogli chiesto di fare attenzione.
"ma se resto incinta?" "Meglio!", mi rispose.


----------



## sienne (6 Settembre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Una delle prime volte, il mio amante rischiò di mettermi incinta, pur sapendo perfettamente che non prendo contraccettivi e avendogli chiesto di fare attenzione.
> "ma se resto incinta?" "Meglio!", mi rispose.



Ciao

questo è interessante e sarebbe carino, se qualche uomo prendesse posizione e si esprimesse a riguardo. Perché sul lato pratico, comunque vadano le cose, è la donna che rimane incinta e sarà comunque responsabile. 
Quella parte del gioco è certa. 

Come ti sei sentita?


sienne


----------



## passante (6 Settembre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Una delle prime volte, il mio amante rischiò di mettermi incinta, pur sapendo perfettamente che non prendo contraccettivi e avendogli chiesto di fare attenzione.
> "ma se resto incinta?" "Meglio!", mi rispose.


no dai, "fare attenzione"? veramente? va be', non voglio divagare troppo. 

ma comunque quando ti ha detto "meglio" che hai fatto? gli hai dato una testata nel naso?


----------



## Nicka (6 Settembre 2015)

passante ha detto:


> no dai, "fare attenzione"? veramente? va be', non voglio divagare troppo.
> 
> ma comunque quando ti ha detto "meglio" che hai fatto? gli hai dato una testata nel naso?


Io certi tizi non li capisco.
L'ho rischiata di grosso anche io...ed ero in periodo fertile.
Lui se ne è fregato (di tante cose) e io ho passato due settimane di inferno, visto che con quella scopata stava pure mettendo fine alla storia. Tra l'altro non l'aveva mai fatto. 

Mi evito voli pindarici e psicologici su certi gesti e su certe probabili conseguenze. Me li evito che è davvero molto meglio.


----------



## passante (6 Settembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Me li evito che è davvero molto meglio.


credo anche io :kiss:


----------



## Fantastica (6 Settembre 2015)

Rispondo un po' a tutti
Mi ha lasciata allibita, ma ho capito che sarebbe stato contento, perché in quel periodo desiderava mollare tutto e ricominciare con me ed era letteralmente ottenebrato nel cervello, fuso, rincoglionito, innamorato come può esserlo un adolescente. L'essere io in attesa di un figlio suo, gli avrebbe permesso SENZA PARLARE, SENZA SPIEGARE, di mostrare la necessità di separarsi. Una comoda scappatoia. Tanto poi l'avrei allevato io.
L'egoismo maschile rispetto a quello femminile a mio parere è almeno doppio, in genere. Ma si fa perdonare, per una ineliminabile nota di infantilismo. 
GA non si sarebbe mai comportato così, e quando fu il caso non si comportò così.


----------



## Ingenuo (6 Settembre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Una delle prime volte, il mio amante rischiò di mettermi incinta, pur sapendo perfettamente che non prendo contraccettivi e avendogli chiesto di fare attenzione.
> "ma se resto incinta?" "Meglio!", mi rispose.


Mi sembra semplicemente una battuta per sdrammatizzare. Non credo proprio che gli avrebbe fatto piacere


----------



## Brunetta (6 Settembre 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> be' statisticamente l'accoppiamento tra donne riduce la riproduzione, no?


Giusto. Ci ho pensato dopo.


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Settembre 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Ai fini della "conservazione" della specie, c' è una sottile ma sostanziale differenza. Nell' ambito di un gruppo, in moltissime specie solo alcuni individui si riproducono, per esempio nel branco di lupi solo la coppia dominante.
> In natura i singoli individui non contano praticamente nulla, conta il risultato globale.
> Tra gli umani la faccenda è ancora più complessa e distante da essere completamente svelata. Questo sia nel caso dell' omosessualità, sia nel caso dell' attrazione etero. In quest' ultima es. entrano in gioco canoni culturali, dei quali  conosciamo l' evoluzione estetica ma non completamente la spinta recondita. Le veneri scolpite nel neolitico al giorno d' oggi sarebbero etichettate da qualcuno come "cesse", lo stesso le donne rinascimentali, così come noi le vediamo per esempio raffigurate da Rubens, grasso era bello perchè significava possibile successo riproduttivo (?)perciò culo grosso, ok, ma perchè  seni piccoli? La modernità ha sconvolto questi gusti esteriori, se tutto fosse stato rigidamente codificato nei nostri geni non sarebbe successo.



Perché non è affatto la grandezza del seno che garantisce un buon allattamento. Un seno sano a livello linfatico ha sempre le stesse dimensioni o perlomeno non ci sono grandi differenze tra individui. Il resto è tessuto adiposo e muscolo.


----------



## Nocciola (7 Settembre 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> *Perché non è affatto la grandezza del seno che garantisce un buon allattamento*. Un seno sano a livello linfatico ha sempre le stesse dimensioni o perlomeno non ci sono grandi differenze tra individui. Il resto è tessuto adiposo e muscolo.


anzi spesso è il contrario, parlo per esperienza


----------



## spleen (7 Settembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> anzi spesso è il contrario, parlo per esperienza


Perchè allora ci sono donne con le tette più grosse? Perchè alla maggioranza dei maschi piacciono le donne con le tette grosse? Chi siamo? da dove veniamo? dove andiamo?


----------



## Nocciola (7 Settembre 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Perchè allora ci sono donne con le tette più grosse? Perchè alla maggioranza dei maschi piacciono le donne con le tette grosse? Chi siamo? da dove veniamo? dove andiamo?


Il perchè non lo so, sicuramente non per allattare 
Io ho risolto il problema riducendole


----------



## spleen (7 Settembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Il perchè non lo so, sicuramente non per allattare
> Io ho risolto il problema riducendole



 Cristo Santo!     :singleeye:


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Settembre 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Perchè allora ci sono donne con le tette più grosse? Perchè *alla maggioranza dei maschi piacciono le donne con le tette grosse?* Chi siamo? da dove veniamo? dove andiamo?


sensazioni tattili a occhio, ma non sono un uomo, sono pure riduttivamente etero e piuttosto di gusti classici, mi piacciono i corpi non troppo morbidi o tondeggianti... non ti so dire.


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Settembre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Rispondo un po' a tutti
> Mi ha lasciata allibita, ma ho capito che sarebbe stato contento, perché in quel periodo desiderava mollare tutto e ricominciare con me ed era letteralmente ottenebrato nel cervello, fuso, rincoglionito, innamorato come può esserlo un adolescente. L'essere io in attesa di un figlio suo, gli avrebbe permesso SENZA PARLARE, SENZA SPIEGARE, di mostrare la necessità di separarsi. Una comoda scappatoia. Tanto poi l'avrei allevato io.
> L'egoismo maschile rispetto a quello femminile a mio parere è almeno doppio, in genere. Ma si fa perdonare, per una ineliminabile nota di infantilismo.
> GA non si sarebbe mai comportato così, e quando fu il caso non si comportò così.


cioè pensava di mandare a sua moglie un'ecografia e fare le valigie? Non riesco veramente a capire come in caso di tua gravidanza non avrebbe dovuto parlare: che faceva, il gioco dei mimi per spiegare perchè se ne andava? Più che altro avrebbe avuto la scusa che ti eri fatta mettere in cinta tu, e questo non è essere egoisti, ma è essere i Ken della situazione. Alludo al marito di Barbie, quello piatto.


----------



## spleen (7 Settembre 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> *sensazioni tattili* a occhio, ma non sono un uomo, sono pure riduttivamente etero e piuttosto di gusti classici, mi piacciono i corpi non troppo morbidi o tondeggianti... non ti so dire.


Mi ricordo di una teoria che più o meno diceva così: 
Gli umani un tempo si accoppiavano come gli altri animali ( a pecora per capirsi ) perciò il morbido fondoschiena delle donne era sottomano. Passando all' accoppiamento frontale  (missionario) che offriva indubbi vantaggi di intimità della coppia, favorendo le relazioni e la coesione familiare, sono state favorite quelle donne che potevano fornire un comodo sostituto frontale dei glutei, cioè l' adipe sulle tette.

La teoria potrebbe essere anche bislacca ma da maschio garantisco (semmai ce ne fosse bisogno) che il tocco e la vista di un morbido seno femminile sono quanto di più bello ci possa essere a livello di sensazione. E' come tornare emozionalmente lattanti. :singleeye:


----------



## passante (7 Settembre 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Perché non è affatto la grandezza del seno che garantisce un buon allattamento. Un seno sano a livello linfatico ha sempre le stesse dimensioni o perlomeno non ci sono grandi differenze tra individui. Il resto è tessuto adiposo e muscolo.


sbri sono curioso di sapere, secondo questa impostazione, che genere di uomo mi dovrebbe piacere e perché... :mexican:


----------



## Fantastica (7 Settembre 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> cioè pensava di mandare a sua moglie un'ecografia e fare le valigie?


È più o meno quello che ha fatto il figlio di un'amica storica di mia madre con sua moglie. Te-lo-giuro.
Quindi la risposta è sì.


----------



## spleen (7 Settembre 2015)

passante ha detto:


> sbri sono curioso di sapere, secondo questa impostazione, che genere di uomo mi dovrebbe piacere e perché... :mexican:


Io invece sarei curioso di sapere quale è il tuo rapporto con il seno femminile, cioè mi chiedo se ti attrae o meno.


----------



## passante (7 Settembre 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Io invece sarei curioso di sapere quale è il tuo rapporto con il seno femminile, cioè mi chiedo se ti attrae o meno.


ah... direi di no, non mi attrae. posso trovarlo bello, ma non mi suscita desiderio. se ho capito la domanda.


----------



## spleen (7 Settembre 2015)

passante ha detto:


> ah... direi di no, non mi attrae. posso trovarlo bello, ma non mi suscita desiderio. se ho capito la domanda.


Capisco. Mi piacerebbe anche sapere dalle donne del forum quale è il loro rapporto con il seno delle altre donne, per esempio.


----------



## Horny (7 Settembre 2015)

passante ha detto:


> ma eraun complimento? mi mancano i fondamentali, mi rendo conto.


No, una constatazione, credo 
I fondamentali mancano pure a me.
magari ingenuo ci può illuminare.



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non ho capito.
> Cioè, una frase del genere include un legame a lungo termine, in qualsiasi forma essa sia.
> ...


e si, lo penso anche io.



ipazia ha detto:


> .....scapperei senza neanche salutare!!!!:scared::scared::scared:


perché?



Nicka ha detto:


> Io lo prenderei in molti modi, ma di certo non come un complimento...:unhappy:


io lo presi come espressione di un desiderio di possesso



spleen ha detto:


> Io invece sarei curioso di sapere quale è il tuo rapporto con il seno femminile, cioè mi chiedo se ti attrae o meno.


il rapporto con una parte del corpo?
ma nessuno.
cioè la stessa risposta che darei se mi chiedessi del pene.
forse non ho capito la domanda.


----------



## passante (7 Settembre 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> il rapporto con una parte del corpo?
> ma nessuno.
> cioè la stessa risposta che darei se mi chiedessi del pene.
> forse non ho capito la domanda.


in effetti.


----------



## Fantastica (7 Settembre 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Capisco. Mi piacerebbe anche sapere dalle donne del forum quale è il loro rapporto con il seno delle altre donne, per esempio.


A me piacciono le tette delle donne, visivamente e tattilmente (anche se non ne ho mai palpate altre che le mie). Credo di avere memoria ancestrale del tiralatte che dovette usare mia madre con me, perché dormivo sempre, dice. Così, mi capita di "trattare" a volte il pene come un lungo capezzolo, dopo...


----------



## ipazia (7 Settembre 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> perché?


perchè, dalla mia prospettiva, sarebbe un'affermazione di affetto assolutamente riduttiva. 

E perchè io sono convinta che il desiderio di avere un figlio debba essere frutto di una condivisione di un percorso di conoscenza molto profondo. Individuale e comune. 

E una manifestazione di quel genere, che ha la funzione di dire "ti voglio" senza dirlo, ma passando per un mio funzionamento, mi parlerebbe di scarsa consapevolezza di sè. 

Il desiderio di me, espresso nel desiderio della mia capacità riproduttiva lo trovo limitante. E mi descrive uno sguardo limitato. 
Io sono molto di più di un'essere con capacità riproduttive, nel bene e nel male. 

E inoltre aver a che fare con me, significa aver a che fare col fatto che io non ho desiderio riproduttivo. 
Quindi significherebbe che non mi ha neanche vista.


----------



## Fantastica (7 Settembre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> E inoltre aver a che fare con me, significa aver a che fare col fatto che io non ho desiderio riproduttivo.


Oh bella, questa non la sapevo.


----------



## Horny (7 Settembre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> perchè, dalla mia prospettiva, sarebbe un'affermazione di affetto assolutamente riduttiva.
> 
> E perchè io sono convinta che il desiderio di avere un figlio debba essere frutto di una condivisione di un percorso di conoscenza molto profondo. Individuale e comune.
> 
> ...


io ero già madre e un secondo figlio lo avevo desiderato,
direi almeno quanto il primo.


----------



## ipazia (7 Settembre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Oh bella, questa non la sapevo.


:rotfl:

Mi ha fatto ridere "oh bella!"

Cosa non sapevi?


----------



## ipazia (7 Settembre 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> io ero già madre e un secondo figlio lo avevo desiderato,
> direi almeno quanto il primo.


io non so di quel desiderio lì. 

La mia reazione però sarebbe comunque più legata allo sguardo su di me che vederei negli occhi di un uomo che mi esprimesse il suo desiderio parlandomi di una mia funzione. 

Tanto che il fatto che sarebbe indicatore del non avermi vista era l'ultimo della lista. Ma per il mio sentire, sarebbe importante e molto.


----------



## Horny (7 Settembre 2015)

passante ha detto:


> in effetti.


Si, mi sa che non ho capito la domanda.

ora forse ci sono.
allora
cioe' se a me attrae un uomo, nel suo complesso, allora anche sono attratta da l suo pene.
se mi piace una donna, nel suo complesso, non sono comunque affatto attratta dalla sue tette.


----------



## passante (7 Settembre 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> Si, mi sa che non ho capito la domanda.
> 
> ora forse ci sono.
> allora
> ...


ah no scusa, horny, con il mio "in effetti" stavo condividendo la tua riflessione. non è questione di _pezzi umani _che attraggono o meno, nemmeno per me.


----------



## ipazia (7 Settembre 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> il rapporto con una parte del corpo?
> ma nessuno.
> cioè la stessa risposta che darei se mi chiedessi del pene.
> forse non ho capito la domanda.


però...a dire il vero io con il pene ho un rapporto particolare. Che fra l'altro si è evoluto insieme a me. 

Il modo in cui lo "vedo", con gli occhi e con la pancia, è cambiato insieme a me negli anni. 

Una delle ultime scoperte è che è delicato!!!! E da questa cosa deriva anche un mio diverso modo di averci a che fare. 

E mi piace averci a che fare. In termini tattili, in termini gustativi, in termini visivi e anche in termini emozionali e simbolici. 

E il rapporto che ha un uomo col suo pene, quanto ci sappia giocare, quando ne sappia ridere e anche quanto lo sappia coccolare mi dice tanto di quell'uomo e lo rende più o meno interessante ai miei occhi. 

Il fatto che sappia condividere con me tutto questo e viceversa è per me un indicatore importante per la relazione. E al di là degli indicatori, è un qualcosa che secondo me e secondo la mia percezione nutre il desiderio. Reciproco. 

Avere un rapporto col pene, e quindi con un pezzo di corpo, non esclude avere rapporti con il corpo tutto. Il corpo è anche i suoi pezzi. Solo che è di più. E quel di più parla di quell'uomo e della sua sessualità. Secondo me. Parla di come interagisce con se stesso. 

Gli uomini cazzocentrici, per esempio, mi fanno rotolare dal ridere...non ci avrei una relazione, ma mi diverte prenderli in giro. Adesso bonariamente.


----------



## ipazia (7 Settembre 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Capisco. Mi piacerebbe anche sapere dalle donne del forum quale è il loro rapporto con il seno delle altre donne, per esempio.


...a me piacciono un sacco. Le mie e anche quelle delle altre donne. 

Sia in termini visivi sia in termini tattili. 

Trovo sia un pezzo di corpo tenero a 360°...e molto sensuale.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Settembre 2015)

Il seno non è l'omologo del pene. È del tutto evidente.
Il seno un carattere sessuale secondario e lo si può equiparare al petto maschile, ai peli o alla barba.
Da etero apprezzo molto peli e barba e il petto maschile, se non ha  pettorali troppo sviluppati.
Il seno femminile non mi fa nessun effetto, come qualsiasi altra parte femminile. So che abbracciando un'amica si possono toccare. Non me ne rendo neanche conto.
Una valutazione estetica può esserci ma più quando viene messo in evidenza e non è il caso.


----------



## spleen (7 Settembre 2015)

passante ha detto:


> ah no scusa, horny, con il mio "in effetti" stavo condividendo la tua riflessione. non è questione di *pezzi umani *che attraggono o meno, nemmeno per me.


Ci arrivo da solo a capire che il rapporto con le altre persone non è esclusivamente affidato ad una parte del corpo in particolare, però è innegabile che alcuni aspetti dell' altrui fisicità attirino la nostra attenzione.
Questo intendevo.


----------



## Horny (7 Settembre 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Ci arrivo da solo a capire che il rapporto con le altre persone non è esclusivamente affidato ad una parte del corpo in particolare, però è innegabile che alcuni aspetti dell' altrui fisicità attirino la nostra attenzione.
> Questo intendevo.


attenzione o attrazione?
perché nel secondo caso e' negabilissimo.
non siamo tutti uguali.


----------



## passante (7 Settembre 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Ci arrivo da solo a capire che il rapporto con le altre persone non è esclusivamente affidato ad una parte del corpo in particolare, però è innegabile che alcuni aspetti dell' altrui fisicità attirino la nostra attenzione.
> Questo intendevo.


ok. allora, una donna suscita facilmente la mia attenzione, ma non l'attrazione. il seno anche.

(domande difficili, sono impreparato :facepalm


----------



## spleen (7 Settembre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> però...a dire il vero io con il pene ho un rapporto particolare. Che fra l'altro si è evoluto insieme a me.
> 
> Il modo in cui lo "vedo", con gli occhi e con la pancia, è cambiato insieme a me negli anni.
> 
> ...


La scoperta e la valutazione dell' altrui fisicità, in senso oggettivo, dunque.
Un mondo ed un argomento inesplorato, sono d'accordo.


----------



## Nicka (7 Settembre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> A me piacciono le tette delle donne, visivamente e tattilmente (anche se non ne ho mai palpate altre che le mie). Credo di avere memoria ancestrale del tiralatte che dovette usare mia madre con me, perché dormivo sempre, dice. Così, mi capita di "trattare" a volte il pene come un lungo capezzolo, dopo...


Cioè ti piace ciucciarlo quando è moscio per addormentarti? Chiedo.


----------



## ipazia (7 Settembre 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> La scoperta e la valutazione dell' altrui fisicità, in senso oggettivo, dunque.
> Un mondo ed un argomento inesplorato, sono d'accordo.


oggettivo non so...ma sicuramente, per come sono adesso, il modo in cui un uomo interagisce con il suo corpo e con i pezzi del suo corpo è oggetto di attenzione per me. 

Mi parla proprio del modo in cui interagisce con se stesso e poi nel mondo. 

Mi riferivo a quelli che chiamo cazzocentrici, proprio per esemplificare....sono tendenzialmente uomini che fanno girare la loro sessualità intorno al pene. Cercandone lode e conferma. Della potenza in particolare. Come se tutto dipendesse dalla potenza e non anche dalla delicatezza, del pene. 
Li ho sempre trovati istintivamente poco simpatici e mi piaceva metterli in difficoltà. Proprio sul pene. 
(detta male, sono quelli che alla fine chiedono "ti è piaciuto" o che ti guardano aspettandosi qualche commento, lodevole ovviamente. E non del rapporto tutto. Ma del funzionamento, del protocollo del rapporto). 

Adesso mi fanno ridere, perchè mi sembrano molto infantili nel loro relazionarsi con se stessi e nel loro richiedersi affermazione tramite il funzionamento e solo di un certo funzionamento. Ossia di quello che pensano esprima una loro potenza. Che discende da quella genitale. 

E sì...è un mondo piuttosto inesplorato..purtroppo, secondo me. Che sarebbe un buon modo per avere cura dell'intimità e della confidenza.


----------



## passante (7 Settembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Cioè ti piace ciucciarlo quando è moscio per addormentarti? Chiedo.


 Nicka! che cos'è questa, la tua vendetta per la questione delle olive??? 



:carneval:


----------



## Nicka (8 Settembre 2015)

passante ha detto:


> Nicka! che cos'è questa, la tua vendetta per la questione delle olive???
> 
> 
> 
> :carneval:


Sì!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (8 Settembre 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Mi ricordo di una teoria che più o meno diceva così:
> Gli umani un tempo si accoppiavano come gli altri animali ( a pecora per capirsi ) perciò il morbido fondoschiena delle donne era sottomano. Passando all' accoppiamento frontale  (missionario) che offriva indubbi vantaggi di intimità della coppia, favorendo le relazioni e la coesione familiare, sono state favorite quelle donne che potevano fornire un comodo sostituto frontale dei glutei, cioè l' adipe sulle tette.
> 
> La teoria potrebbe essere anche bislacca ma da maschio garantisco (semmai ce ne fosse bisogno) che il tocco e la vista di un morbido seno femminile sono quanto di più bello ci possa essere a livello di sensazione. E' come tornare emozionalmente lattanti. :singleeye:


Che si tratti di una sensazione molto bella ci credo: "quanto di più bello" mi permetto di circoscriverlo.


----------



## Fantastica (8 Settembre 2015)

Quoto @Ipazia.
Anche io faccio molto caso a come un uomo si rapporta al suo pene, e anche io sono d'accordo che dice molte cose questo rapporto. È anche vero che non è bella cosa separare pezzi di corpo dal corpo, ma il pene ha una sua vita autonoma, che lo rende comunque altro dagli altri pezzi di corpo; è, in qualche modo, un corpo a sé. È per questo in assoluto il pezzo di corpo più affascinante che ci sia.


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Settembre 2015)

passante ha detto:


> sbri sono curioso di sapere, secondo questa impostazione, che genere di uomo mi dovrebbe piacere e perché... :mexican:



Ma non è una impostazione. A livello animale cerchiamo le caratteristiche che assicurino la continuazione della specie. Ma é una sorta di riflesso sul quale non abbiamo controllo. Lo fanno tutti gli animali. Ma mentre in altre specie l'omosessualità non è un comportamento esclusivo della eterosessualità nella nostra si perché abbiamo un cervello che è un filo più complesso. Riusciamo a comportarci seguendo il pensiero e non l'istinto a seconda dell'individuo in varie misure. Scegliamo di avere una determinata sessualità e facciamo sesso senza scopo riproduttivo. Addirittura arriviamo a usare il sesso per ottenere altro che é quanto più lontano del comportamento animale. Quindi é l'individuo evoluto che sceglie e i motivi sono i suoi. Gli istinti della specie sono secondari e determinano solo comportamenti involontari come quelli degli occhi. Ora: Tu sei un individuo di genere maschile a cui il corpo femminile a livello sessuale non interessa. Ma a che livello? Io credo a livello cosciente. A livello istintivo credo che funzioni nello stesso modo perché siamo uguali. Pure io non ho scelto il padre dei miei figli in base alla capacità di procacciare il cibo altrimenti avrei un marito più ricco


----------



## spleen (8 Settembre 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma non è una impostazione. A livello animale cerchiamo le caratteristiche che assicurino la continuazione della specie. *Ma é una sorta di riflesso sul quale non abbiamo controllo.* Lo fanno tutti gli animali. Ma mentre in altre specie l'omosessualità non è un comportamento esclusivo della eterosessualità nella nostra si perché abbiamo un cervello che è un filo più complesso. Riusciamo a comportarci seguendo il pensiero e non l'istinto a seconda dell'individuo in varie misure. Scegliamo di avere una determinata sessualità e facciamo sesso senza scopo riproduttivo. Addirittura arriviamo a usare il sesso per ottenere altro che é quanto più lontano del comportamento animale. Quindi é l'individuo evoluto che sceglie e i motivi sono i suoi. Gli istinti della specie sono secondari e determinano solo comportamenti involontari come quelli degli occhi. Ora: Tu sei un individuo di genere maschile a cui il corpo femminile a livello sessuale non interessa. Ma a che livello? Io credo a livello cosciente. A livello istintivo credo che funzioni nello stesso modo perché siamo uguali. Pure io non ho scelto il padre dei miei figli in base alla capacità di procacciare il cibo altrimenti avrei un marito più ricco


Quoto, l'equilibrio tra istintualità e controllo razionale è quello che ci caratterizza, negare o l' uno o l'altro non restituisce un concetto aderente alla realtà. Basta analizzare la nostra attenzione sugli altri del resto.


----------



## Kid (8 Settembre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> però...a dire il vero io con il pene ho un rapporto particolare. Che fra l'altro si è evoluto insieme a me.
> 
> Il modo in cui lo "vedo", con gli occhi e con la pancia, è cambiato insieme a me negli anni.
> 
> ...


Santa Maria Vergine, le cose che si leggono su questo forum hanno un non so che di onirico... un pò come le visioni dei protagonisti in Trainspotting.


----------



## passante (8 Settembre 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma non è una impostazione. A livello animale cerchiamo le caratteristiche che assicurino la continuazione della specie. Ma é una sorta di riflesso sul quale non abbiamo controllo. Lo fanno tutti gli animali. Ma mentre in altre specie l'omosessualità non è un comportamento esclusivo della eterosessualità nella nostra si perché abbiamo un cervello che è un filo più complesso. Riusciamo a comportarci seguendo il pensiero e non l'istinto a seconda dell'individuo in varie misure. *Scegliamo di avere una determinata sessualità *e facciamo sesso senza scopo riproduttivo. Addirittura arriviamo a usare il sesso per ottenere altro che é quanto più lontano del comportamento animale. Quindi é l'individuo evoluto che sceglie e i motivi sono i suoi. Gli istinti della specie sono secondari e determinano solo comportamenti involontari come quelli degli occhi. Ora: Tu sei un individuo di genere maschile a cui *il corpo femminile a livello sessuale non interessa*. Ma a che livello? Io credo *a livello cosciente*. A livello istintivo credo che funzioni nello stesso modo perché siamo uguali. Pure io non ho scelto il padre dei miei figli in base alla capacità di procacciare il cibo altrimenti avrei un marito più ricco


scelta? a livello cosciente?


----------



## passante (8 Settembre 2015)

Kid ha detto:


> Santa Maria Vergine, le cose che si leggono su questo forum hanno un non so che di onirico... un pò come le visioni dei protagonisti in Trainspotting.


a me quella roba lì del pene come parte a se stante del corpo fa un po' impressione... ha un che di bobbit-tiana memoria :scared:


----------



## Nocciola (8 Settembre 2015)

passante ha detto:


> a me quella roba lì del pene come parte a se stante del corpo fa un po' impressione... ha un che di bobbit-tiana memoria :scared:


A me ha fatto impressione tutto il post


----------



## ipazia (8 Settembre 2015)

passante ha detto:


> a me quella roba lì del pene come parte a se stante del corpo fa un po' impressione... ha un che di bobbit-tiana memoria :scared:


Ma non ho scritto a sè stante...

Semplicemente nel tutto, non scompaiono le parti. Ma anzi, l'interazione con le parti dice rispetto al tutto. 

Interazione consapevole. Delle parti e del tutto. Circolarmente ed in interscambio. 

Quella inconsapevole mi fa ridere e le giro a largo, che è inaffidabilità...come gli uomini cazzocentrici, che non sanno interagire, se non per protocollo, con le parti e di conseguenza non sono neanche neanche consapevoli del tutto. 

E anche le donne. Cazzocentriche. O neganti il cazzo. (tipo quelle, tanto criticate, che fanno un pompino ma chiedono affetto come se l'affetto fosse uno scambio genitale.)


----------



## ipazia (8 Settembre 2015)

Kid ha detto:


> Santa Maria Vergine, le cose che si leggono su questo forum hanno un non so che di onirico... un pò come le visioni dei protagonisti in Trainspotting.


Mi hai fatto ridere.


----------



## ipazia (8 Settembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> A me ha fatto impressione tutto il post


non avevo dubbi!


----------



## Minerva (8 Settembre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ma non ho scritto a sè stante...
> 
> Semplicemente nel tutto, non scompaiono le parti. *Ma anzi, l'interazione con le parti dice rispetto al tutto.
> 
> ...


mi gira la testa


----------



## passante (8 Settembre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> *Ma non ho scritto a sè stante...
> *
> Semplicemente nel tutto, non scompaiono le parti. Ma anzi, l'interazione con le parti dice rispetto al tutto.
> 
> ...


c'era scritto, c'era scritto, vade retro!  lo avrà scritto fantastica forse.

comunque, Ipa, io non ho capito fava  


(non offenderti, sgherzo).


----------



## Minerva (8 Settembre 2015)

ipazia fa gli origami con i concetti


----------



## passante (8 Settembre 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> ipazia fa gli origami con i concetti


ma io sono un bipede basico :singleeye:


----------



## Zod (8 Settembre 2015)

passante ha detto:


> a me quella roba lì del pene come parte a se stante del corpo fa un po' impressione... ha un che di bobbit-tiana memoria :scared:


A me ha fatto venire voglia di incatenarlo, sia mai che scappi. Certo ho preso delle decisioni un po discutibili ultimamente. E se gli mettessi un collarino con il mio nome? Così se lo trovano me lo riportano. Speriamo non voglia fuggire all'estero a ritrovare il cervello.


----------



## ipazia (8 Settembre 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> mi gira la testa



E' che provo a fare sintesi!!:unhappy:


----------



## ipazia (8 Settembre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> però...a dire il vero io con il pene ho un rapporto particolare. Che fra l'altro si è evoluto insieme a me.
> 
> Il modo in cui lo "vedo", con gli occhi e con la pancia, è cambiato insieme a me negli anni.
> 
> ...





passante ha detto:


> c'era scritto, c'era scritto, vade retro!  lo avrà scritto fantastica forse.
> 
> comunque, Ipa, io non ho capito fava
> 
> ...


Dove?????

Non mi offendo, ci mancherebbe! 

Però iniziavo a preoccuparmi di me, che siccome non penso sia a sè stante e, anzi, mi infastidiscono tantissimo sia gli uomini che pensano di parlare col cazzo sia quelli che lo nascondono nell'ammore, ho iniziato a pensare di essermi fatta un origami col mio cervello!!! (minerva..)

...e le vostre riflessioni mi hanno fatto venire in mente "l'impero dei sensi" :scared:...mi aveva impressionata da morire!!!!


----------



## ipazia (8 Settembre 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> A me ha fatto venire voglia di incatenarlo, sia mai che scappi. Certo ho preso delle decisioni un po discutibili ultimamente. E se gli mettessi un collarino con il mio nome? Così se lo trovano me lo riportano. Speriamo non voglia fuggire all'estero a ritrovare il cervello.




...il pene smuove un sacco di pene...


----------



## Fantastica (8 Settembre 2015)

Ho scritto io che ha una sua vita propria. E sfido qualsiasi portatore di pene a smentirmi.


----------



## Fantastica (8 Settembre 2015)

passante ha detto:


> scelta? a livello cosciente?


Mi associo allo stupore


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Settembre 2015)

passante ha detto:


> scelta? a livello cosciente?
> 
> View attachment 10679


una delle cose che ci distinguono dagli animali, dicono, è la coscienza di noi stessi.
Prova a mettere un gatto davanti allo specchio. Se preferisci a livello consapevole. Ho scritto cosciente perchè di certe reazioni istintive siamo incoscienti.
E sulla base della consapevolezza fai scelte: diversamente ti accoppiiiiiiii quando hai l'estro o quando trovi un altro animale che ha l'estro o quando è stagione, a prescindere.
O quando qualcuno usa come deodorante Malizia, che ha i feromoni.
e poi scrivevo dal cell, non me la menare:carneval:


----------



## passante (8 Settembre 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> una delle cose che ci distinguono dagli animali, dicono, è la coscienza di noi stessi.
> Prova a mettere un gatto davanti allo specchio. Se preferisci a livello consapevole. Ho scritto cosciente perchè di certe reazioni istintive siamo incoscienti.
> E sulla base della consapevolezza fai scelte: diversamente ti accoppiiiiiiii quando hai l'estro o quando trovi un altro animale che ha l'estro o quando è stagione, a prescindere.
> O quando qualcuno usa come deodorante Malizia, che ha i feromoni.
> e poi scrivevo dal cell, non me la menare:carneval:


basta che non scrivi che l'omosessualità "è una scelta" perché ti crepo di mazzate :carneval::carneval::carneval:

o anche "uno stile di vita" :facepalm:


----------



## passante (8 Settembre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ho scritto io che ha una sua vita propria. E sfido qualsiasi* portatore di pene *a smentirmi.


ma va' a cagher


----------



## ipazia (8 Settembre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ho scritto io che ha una sua vita propria. E sfido qualsiasi portatore di pene a smentirmi.


Adesso uso io il tuo "oh bella". 

Hai voglia di ampliare questa cosa? Cosa intendi?


----------



## Fantastica (8 Settembre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Adesso uso io il tuo "oh bella".
> 
> Hai voglia di ampliare questa cosa? Cosa intendi?



Intendo che se ti viene un'erezione, ti viene. E' con sforzo e massima concentrazione su altro (se ci riesci) che puoi smorzarla, e a volte proprio non basta; e può accaderti nelle circostanze più bizzarre, anche senza provocazioni visive o immaginative. Wolinski, il celebre vignettista satirico francese, scrisse un volume divertente a questo proposito che si intitolava (tradotto in italiano) "Io e Lui" (purtroppo non trovo nulla in rete da mostrare).


----------



## spleen (8 Settembre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ma non ho scritto a sè stante...
> 
> *Semplicemente nel tutto, non scompaiono le parti. Ma anzi, l'interazione con le parti dice rispetto al tutto. *
> 
> ...


Mi sembra che parlando di attrazione non si tiene conto di una cosa, cioè del fatto che non sappiamo definire con precisione cosa ci attrae, il problema stà nell' interppretazione del nostro cervello, nel subcosciente.
Nessuno puo con certezza definire cosa sia "processato", ora secondo me (e non solo secondo me) vengono vagliati caratteri fisici singolarmente, le sensazioni vengono messe insieme e restituiscono alla parte conscia la risposta, ecco perchè fissare razionalmente la nostra attenzione su una singola parte fisica che sembra polarizzare e distogliere dalla persona in generale è solo un approfondimento di dettaglio.


----------



## Jim Cain (8 Settembre 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> ti faccio una domanda.
> mettiamo che tu conoscessi una persona prima di vederla,
> non so, tipo una collega che lavora in un'altra sede rispetto alla tua.
> mettiamo che tu non stimassi questa persona, che avessi di lei una pessima considerazione.
> ...


No.
Per me bellezza è soprattutto un bel sorriso. Quella comunemente intesa come tale viene dopo.


----------



## Jim Cain (8 Settembre 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> un attimo, io non mi riferivo a ingenuo ma all'altro con l'avatar orrendo.
> ingenuo, se ricordo bene, e' tipo un TROLL/fake, e non lo considero proprio.
> quello con l'avatar orrendo, invece, mi ricordo che fu trattato duramente sin dall'inizio,
> ma a me non è' mai parso peggiore della media (degli utenti maschi), solo meno ipocrita.
> pero' ripeto, non ho letto bene la discussione e forse ho perso pezzi fondamentali.....


Cambio l'avatar al più presto.
E' stato Oscuro a chiamarmi più volte Jimmy il Fenomeno (attore di serie Z per film di serie Z), per cui...:up:


----------



## ipazia (8 Settembre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Intendo che se ti viene un'erezione, ti viene. E' con sforzo e massima concentrazione su altro (se ci riesci) che puoi smorzarla, e a volte proprio non basta; e può accaderti nelle circostanze più bizzarre, anche senza provocazioni visive o immaginative. Wolinski, il celebre vignettista satirico francese, scrisse un volume divertente a questo proposito che si intitolava (tradotto in italiano) "Io e Lui" (purtroppo non trovo nulla in rete da mostrare).


Adesso ho capito a cosa ti riferivi. 

Mi fanno ridere gli uomini che sanno parlare con le proprie erezioni! interagendoci e giocandoci...ed è divertente farlo insieme fra l'altro. 

Ma io mi sto formando l'idea che siano i percorsi dell'eccitazione ad essere perlopiù sconosciuti...per quanto si creda di conoscerli molto bene. 

Non pensi?

Andrò a cercare quel volume.


----------



## ipazia (8 Settembre 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Mi sembra che parlando di attrazione non si tiene conto di una cosa, cioè del fatto che non sappiamo definire con precisione cosa ci attrae, il problema stà nell' interppretazione del nostro cervello, nel subcosciente.
> Nessuno puo con certezza definire cosa sia "processato", ora secondo me (e non solo secondo me) vengono vagliati caratteri fisici singolarmente, le sensazioni vengono messe insieme e restituiscono alla parte conscia la risposta, ecco perchè fissare razionalmente la nostra attenzione su una singola parte fisica che sembra polarizzare e distogliere dalla persona in generale è solo un approfondimento di dettaglio.


Sono d'accordo. 

Ma proprio tanto. 

..credo sia uno dei motivi, quella ricontinua ricomposizione fra conosciuto e sconosciuto nelle proprie lenti, per cui spesso non si vede bene. O ci si veda di botto benissimo. 

Quella frase che si dice spesso, è proprio quando meno te l'aspetti che le cose succedono. 

Ecco, a e sembra molto lo sguardo che si usa quando si va per funghi, che fa vedere cose che probabilmente nel solito sguardo non sarebbero potute rientrare. 

E allora si parla di fortuna o sfortuna...ma io non credo sia Fato.


----------



## Horny (8 Settembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per alcuni però c'è perfetta armonia tra i due aspetti: Berlusconi, Ferrara, Salvini, Borghezio ecc


Nel loro caso l'armonia rasenta davvero la perfezione.
eppure trovano pure loro....incredibile


----------



## Fantastica (8 Settembre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ma io mi sto formando l'idea che siano i percorsi dell'eccitazione ad essere perlopiù sconosciuti...per quanto si creda di conoscerli molto bene.
> 
> Non pensi?
> 
> Andrò a cercare quel volume.


A me il pene non fa mai ridere, lo dico seriamente, cioè non è una battuta.

Secondo me hai ragione sul mistero dei percorsi dell'eccitazione. La credenza di conoscerli viene dalla pappa mediatica di tema sessuale, che talvolta è così opprimente da cancellare addirittura (o nascondere molto in profondità) le tracce del desiderio autentico, che per sua natura è sempre deviante e rivoluzionario. 

Non pensi?


----------



## Fantastica (8 Settembre 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> Nel loro caso l'armonia rasenta davvero la perfezione.
> eppure trovano pure loro....incredibile


Vale anche per le donne. Le strade del desiderio sono infinite.


----------



## ipazia (8 Settembre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> A me il pene non fa mai ridere, lo dico seriamente, cioè non è una battuta.
> 
> Secondo me hai ragione sul mistero dei percorsi dell'eccitazione. La credenza di conoscerli viene dalla pappa mediatica di tema sessuale, che talvolta è così opprimente da cancellare addirittura (o nascondere molto in profondità) le tracce del desiderio autentico, che per sua natura è sempre deviante e rivoluzionario.
> 
> Non pensi?


A dirti il vero il pene mi ha sempre fatto molto ridere. 

Per un sacco di motivi. Dall'imbarazzo al disprezzo. 

Ultimamente mi mette un sacco di allegria. Mi è simpatico. E oltre che ridere mi fa anche sogghignare a volte. Specialmente quando si manifesta quando meno ce lo si aspetta. 

Non so tantissimo del desiderio autentico, a dirti il vero. Mi sto solo formando l'idea che non sia una chimera. 
Ma pensandolo chimera credo di essere stata molto condizionata anche dalla pappa mediatica. A dire il vero. 

Sicuro credo che le radici del desiderio stiano molto in profondità. E che storicamente siano state costruite deviazioni. Da quelle radici. Che riguardano la consapevolezza del proprio essere. E quindi anche spazi di libertà individuali. 

Non a caso uno dei campi dove massimamente i poteri, storicamente, hanno agito è esattamente la sfera sessuale.

Stabilendo protocolli di azione. E di tolleranza e intolleranza delle azioni ritenute accettabili o meno per definire il valore. 

Sicuramente il desiderio, fuori dai protocolli e preso nella sua imprevedibilità e inconoscibilità, è rivoluzionario. E probabilmente anche deviante, sì, rispetto alle indicazioni date. Dal potere. 

Credo eh...


----------



## Eratò (8 Settembre 2015)

Possiamo quindi concludere che il cazzo è  bello? :carneval:È bello... Sta li nella sua ingenuità e si fa guardare... Se poi gli piaci t'invita anche ad una disquisizione interessanteInsomma un tipo spontaneo e sincero senza giri di parole:rotfl:


----------



## ipazia (8 Settembre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Possiamo quindi concludere che il cazzo è  bello? :carneval:È bello... Sta li nella sua ingenuità e si fa guardare... Se poi gli piaci t'invita anche ad una disquisizione interessanteInsomma un tipo spontaneo e sincero senza giri di parole:rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl:..a me è simpatico!!! e simpatico mi sembra più affidabile di bello...

che poi...parla eh...è che a volte poi mancano le parole!


----------



## Horny (8 Settembre 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Cambio l'avatar al più presto.
> E' stato Oscuro a chiamarmi più volte Jimmy il Fenomeno (attore di serie Z per film di serie Z), per cui...:up:


Si, te ne prego, se non ti fa nulla, mi urta profondamente il senso estetico la giacca.


----------



## Horny (8 Settembre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Vale anche per le donne. Le strade del desiderio sono infinite.


eh si, infinitissime.....però esempi tanto eclatanti di donne...non così numerose, dai


----------



## ipazia (8 Settembre 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> Si, te ne prego, se non ti fa nulla, mi urta profondamente il senso estetico la giacca.


----------



## Eratò (8 Settembre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:..a me è simpatico!!! e simpatico mi sembra più affidabile di bello...
> 
> che poi...parla eh...è che a volte poi mancano le parole!


Siii.. parla ma senza troppi giri... E quando si annoia o sta stanco o non ha voglia si nasconde... te lo dice chiaramente "lasciami stare" oppure "vuoi giocare con me?" quando gli va. Mi sta simpatico perché diretto... dice la verità. Sempre.


----------



## ipazia (8 Settembre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Siii.. parla ma senza troppi giri... E quando si annoia o sta stanco o non ha voglia si nasconde... te lo dice chiaramente "lasciami stare" oppure "vuoi giocare con me?" quando gli va. Mi sta simpatico perché diretto... *dice la verità*. Sempre.



E di questo io non sono mica tanto convinta sai...e neanche che sia così diretto. 

ed è uno dei motivi per cui un uomo che non sa parlarci insieme e non sa condividere il farlo non mi sembra affidabile.


----------



## Eratò (8 Settembre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> E di questo io non sono mica tanto convinta sai...e neanche che sia così diretto.
> 
> ed è uno dei motivi per cui un uomo che non sa parlarci insieme e non sa condividere il farlo non mi sembra affidabile.


Nel momento in cui si alza per farti sedere, oltre che gentile è sincero... In quel momento però... È l'interazione col cervello che lo guasta


----------



## ipazia (8 Settembre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Nel momento in cui si alza per farti sedere, oltre che gentile è sincero... In quel momento però... È l'interazione col cervello che lo guasta


Dici che quell'uso di cavalleria venga da lì?...non ci avevo mai pensato!!!!!..

Io penso che anche in quei momenti possano esserci dei cortocircuiti...che riguardano le diverse sfere di interazione.
E meno è consapevole l'interazione, più emerge il cortocircuito.

Dal cazzocentrico ai problemi di erezione..no?


----------



## Eratò (8 Settembre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Dici che quell'uso di cavalleria venga da lì?...non ci avevo mai pensato!!!!!..
> 
> Io penso che anche in quei momenti possano esserci dei cortocircuiti...che riguardano le diverse sfere di interazione.
> E meno è consapevole l'interazione, più emerge il cortocircuito.
> ...


Eh... per forza qualche cortocircuito ci sarà sicuro... Tra la testa di sopra e quella di sotto la distanza è lunga! :rotfl:


----------



## ipazia (8 Settembre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Eh... per forza qualche cortocircuito ci sarà sicuro... Tra la testa di sopra e quella di sotto la distanza è lunga! :rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl:

...e la pancia?


----------



## Eratò (8 Settembre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ...e la pancia?


Cosa?


----------



## ipazia (8 Settembre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Cosa?


Per pancia intendo la parte affettiva. 

E il funzionamento passa anche da lì, prima di arrivare al cervello...e le distanze si confondono, lì in mezzo...no?


----------



## Eratò (8 Settembre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Per pancia intendo la parte affettiva.
> 
> E il funzionamento passa anche da lì, prima di arrivare al cervello...e le distanze si confondono, lì in mezzo...no?


Cara mia li è proprio un labirinto!!!


----------



## ipazia (8 Settembre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Cara mia li è proprio un labirinto!!!


Eh...e hai ragione!!


----------



## danny (9 Settembre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> A dirti il vero il pene mi ha sempre fatto molto ridere.
> 
> Per un sacco di motivi. Dall'imbarazzo al disprezzo.
> 
> ...


Sto riflettendo come sarebbe se scrivessi le stesse cose sulla vagina, da uomo.
Vediamo un po'...
" A dirti il vero la vagina mi ha sempre fatto molto ridere. 

Per un sacco di motivi. Dall'imbarazzo al disprezzo. 

Ultimamente mi mette un sacco di allegria. Mi è simpatica. E oltre che ridere mi fa anche sogghignare a volte. Specialmente quando si bagna quando meno ce lo si aspetta."

Lo immaginavo: non funziona. E' un pensiero grottesco e anche un po' inutile.
C'è un'abissale distanza tra i ragionamenti a cui può arrivare una donna nell'animo e l'assoluto e necessario materialismo di un uomo.
Io vorrei poter comandare il mio pene, liberarlo dai condizionamenti del desiderio e delle emozioni, sfruttarlo, soggiogarlo, dirigerlo o semplicemente farlo ragionare.
Ridimensionarlo. (e qui scatta la risata compulsiva dei maschi più fobici).
Invece, purtroppo, si fa sempre i cazzi suoi.
E questa sua indipendenza è il tarlo che contorce l'animo maschile fin da quando scopre di avere un pene.
E che ci impedisce di arrivare a razionalizzare come fai tu, Ipazia.
Non c'è niente di peggio per un uomo dell'attività investigativa e speculativa sul proprio pene da parte di una donna.
Che risulta come un tentativo di controllo esterno a qualcosa che neppure dall'interno si riesce a comandare.


----------



## Kid (9 Settembre 2015)

Io comunque continuo a credere che ci disegnate molto più complessi e profondi di quanto in realtà non siamo.

Parlo di uomini e pene.

Funziona così: se il pene, organo disgiunto e autonomo rispetto al resto del corpo, vive una vita serena ed appagante, l'uomo si sente sereno ed appagato.


----------



## passante (9 Settembre 2015)

Kid ha detto:


> Io comunque continuo a credere che ci disegnate molto più complessi e profondi di quanto in realtà non siamo.
> 
> Parlo di uomini e pene.
> 
> Funziona così: se il pene, organo disgiunto e autonomo rispetto al resto del corpo, vive una vita serena ed appagante, l'uomo si sente sereno ed appagato.


in ogni caso io stamattina ho approfondito l'argomento:

Io: "Senti, quanto influisce nell'immagine che hai di me e nella nostra relazione il rapporto che io ho con il mio pene?"
Matteo: " Ma sei scemo???"

fine della discussione 
quindi sì, le donne ci sopravvalutano. :singleeye:


----------



## Kid (9 Settembre 2015)

passante ha detto:


> in ogni caso io stamattina ho approfondito l'argomento:
> 
> Io: "Senti, quanto influisce nell'immagine che hai di me e nella nostra relazione il rapporto che io ho con il mio pene?"
> Matteo: " Ma sei scemo???"
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (9 Settembre 2015)

passante ha detto:


> in ogni caso io stamattina ho approfondito l'argomento:
> 
> Io: "Senti, quanto influisce nell'immagine che hai di me e nella nostra relazione il rapporto che io ho con il mio pene?"
> Matteo: " Ma sei scemo???"
> ...


Quoto la risposta di Matteo.
Questi interventi sul pene mi hanno azzerato i due ormoni rimasti 
Spero nessuno mi chieda mai che rapporto ho con la mia vagina o che nel momento che mi spoglio e stiamo per fare sesso faccia tutte queste riflessioni.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (9 Settembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto la risposta di Matteo.
> Questi interventi sul pene mi hanno azzerato i due ormoni rimasti
> Spero nessuno mi chieda mai che rapporto ho con la mia vagina o che nel momento che mi spoglio e stiamo per fare sesso faccia tutte queste riflessioni.


Quoto pure io: a parte il fatto che non è questione di uomini o donne.


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Settembre 2015)

passante ha detto:


> basta che non scrivi che l'omosessualità "è una scelta" perché ti crepo di mazzate :carneval::carneval::carneval:
> 
> o anche "uno stile di vita" :facepalm:


ma non l'omosessualità. Il fatto di essere attratti da una persona in particolare tra tante non è un riflesso incondizionato. Mica ho scelto di essere etero io, perchè dovrei pensare che tu eri raccomandato e ti sono state date possibilità che a me non hanno dato?


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Settembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto la risposta di Matteo.
> Questi interventi sul pene mi hanno azzerato i due ormoni rimasti
> Spero nessuno mi chieda mai che rapporto ho con la mia vagina o che nel momento che mi spoglio e stiamo per fare sesso faccia tutte queste riflessioni.


uhmmmmmmm...
Sai che ci sto pensando e non so in che rapporti stiamo io e lei?
Dopo le scrivo.


----------



## Nocciola (9 Settembre 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> uhmmmmmmm...
> Sai che ci sto pensando e non so in che rapporti stiamo io e lei?
> Dopo le scrivo.


La mia a malapena mi comunica quando è ora di depilarla


----------



## passante (9 Settembre 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma non l'omosessualità. Il fatto di essere attratti da una persona in particolare tra tante non è un riflesso incondizionato. Mica ho scelto di essere etero io, perchè dovrei pensare che tu eri raccomandato e ti sono state date possibilità che a me non hanno dato?


allora non avevo capito. anzi, non ti eri spiegata :mexican:



farfalla ha detto:


> La mia a malapena mi comunica quando è ora di depilarla


:rotfl:


----------

